# Ein grosse Bitte an die Tanks...



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....

Liebe Tanks,

ich gehe mit euch jederzeit in jede Ini und bemühe mich immer euch und die Gruppe am Leben zu erhalten. Daher eine Bitte an euch:

ACHTET AUF DAS MANA DES HEILERS!

Es bringt nix, wenn ihr wie die Wahnsinnigen von einem Mob zum anderen rennt und der Heiler grad mal gefühlte 2 Sek. zum Manareggen hat. Ich habs jetzt zig mal miterlebt und bin echt erschrocken darüber, wie wenig drauf geachtet wird, dass (z. B. ein Priester) genug Zeit zum Manareggen hat. Ich seh einfach nicht ein, 15 Manatränke in einer Ini zu verballern, weil der Tank scheinbar nur ganz schnell mal durch die Ini rushen will. Mal davon abgesehen, melde ich mich laut und deutlich (Emote, Text im Chan.), dass ich dringend Mana brauche. Leider ist es scheinbar mittlerweile so üblich, dass Tanks das übersehen (wollen?). Ich hab in der letzten Zeit nur 2 vernünftige Tanks erlebt, die auch mal den Chat gelesen haben und demnach reagiert haben. 

Und an die Leute die mich jetzt mit L2P flamen: ich hatte bereits einen Ulduar-fähigen 80er heilenden Priester, den ich leider in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung mit allen anderen Chars gelöscht habe, wegen kein Bock mehr auf WoW. Also - ich ziehe zur Zeit den 2. heilenden Priester hoch. Daher kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin zu heilen und bisher auch diverse Gruppen unbeschadet durch Inis gebracht habe.

Ich bin kein Typ, der einfach eine Gruppe verlässt. Aber wenn ich jetzt merke, dass der Tank wie ein Bot durch die Gegend läuft...sorry Leute - da bin ich wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So - auf gehts mit dem Flamen ...


----------



## morimx (30. März 2010)

Ich bin Tank und gebe Dir vollkommen Recht ! Ich warte immer auf die Priesterin (meine Freundin). Die Hetze in den Inis ist schlimm


----------



## gigrin (30. März 2010)

Du kannst deine gelöschten Charaktere wieder herstellen lassen.
Ansonsten.Ja.


----------



## MadMat (30. März 2010)

Kein Grund zu flamen. Recht hast Du.

Wie man sieht hab ich auch nen Tank, der eher flitzt, damit der Manareg aufrecht bleibt, aber nach ner Minute ist der CD auch rum. Also kann man warten.
Ich für meinen Teil guggen auf das Mana des Heilers. *flöt* aber inzwischen nicht mehr so auf die DDs. Gibt als DD einige Möglichkeiten zu reggen und wenn
die CD haben und man nen Keks braucht... auch gut.. hab ich Zeit anzutanken ;-)
Heisst: Heiler haben bei mir Vorrang, hat der Heiler kein Mana könnte das Sterben bedeuten. Hat der Heiler Mana, lebt zumindest der Tank, bis die DD drauf hauen
können. (casten)

Grüße


----------



## Muggu82 (30. März 2010)

Ich kenne dein Problem. Bin grad dabei einen Druiden hoch zu ziehn (68). Heute erst wieder paar Inis gewesen, die Tanks ohne ein hallo losstürmen und alles pullen was nicht Niet- und Nagelfest ist. Manaregg???? Egal.... Ich lass dann die Gruppe immer verrecken. Irgendwann lernt er es!


----------



## Shendria (30. März 2010)

ganz einfach.... wer den Heiler ärgert der läuft (den weg vom geisterheiler zur ini)... auch wenns der tank ist.... sskm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (30. März 2010)

Wir hatten auch mal so einen Flitzetank der nicht hören wollte. Aber dafür haben es die DDs mitbekommen ... und als Tank alleine in der nächsten Mobgruppe :-))
Danach gings dann !


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Wie wunderbar - Leute die mit mir einer Meinung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich letztens sogar dazu hinreissen lassen, einem guten Tank einen Heiratsantrag zu machen *hust...so weit ist es schon gekommen.


Und zur Wiederherstellung - das hatte ich blöderweise nicht gewusst und irgendwie hab ich gedacht, die stellen vielleicht nicht wieder her, da ich auch meinen Acc. gekündigt hatte. Naja - so lernt man wieder was ^^

Ich bin eigentlich der geborene Heiler^^
Ich kann einfach niemanden sterben lassen...aber da werde ich mich demnächst einfach mal bequem nieder lassen und zu Ende trinken.


----------



## Zwergagedon (30. März 2010)

mhhh.... mus da zugeben das ich nicht würklich auf die mana menge bei der heiler aber auch den dds achte ja ja ich weis asche über mein haupt aber wenn im chat steht muss reggen oder bin oom dann muss halt die zeit da sein um auf die zu warten also da gebe ichd dir vollkommen recht. 



FÜR DIE HORDE XD


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (30. März 2010)

mit dem problemen werde ich auch konfrontiert.
einen aspekt haste vergessen: manche tanks zeigen ihr spielerisches können, indem sie mobgruppen einsammeln, und im durchziehen bewältigen. da weder zeit zum plündern bleibt, noch anständig zauber zu wirken egal ob heal oder caster, kann das echt nervig werden.
liebe tanks: etwas mehr rücksicht auf die anderen charakterrollen: nur weil eine größere nachfrage an tanks besteht müsst ihr euch doch nicht alles erlauben...


----------



## Cazor (30. März 2010)

zu mir hat neulich der Tank gesagt, ich würde ihm aufn Keks gehen mit meinem OOM. Und was das überhaupt soll. Dabei hab ich innerhalb einer Ini nur 2 mal oom im /p gepostet und sonst nix. Die DDs haben ihn dann aufgeklärt. Und ja, die Variante mit dem "ich trinke jetzt, alle DDs sehens und der Tank rennt allein in die Mobs" hatten wir dann auch.


Bei der Gelegenheit: gibtsn OOM-Schrei Addon? Ich komm ja gar nicht dazu weil der Tank schon in die nächste Gruppe rast. Und dann rumwundern, das er auf Platz1 im recount ist, klar wenn keiner Mana hat. Ich hab ihm dann das "geheilt für" recount gepostet. 


Mit Warlock´s hab ich noch mein Privatproblem, die reggen Mana über Life, denken aber nicht dran, danach Life-Drain zu machen sondern schnauzen mich noch an ich soll heilen. Sterbt.
Ich mach doch nicht mit meinem Mana euers voll. Hot is ok aber wenn die Tanks so rumstürmen hab ich meinen Manahaushalt anders zu regulieren.


----------



## Anser (30. März 2010)

vom Prinzip her geb ich dir recht, allerdings hab ich mit meinen Heilern (schamie, dudu) spätestens seid den t9 klamotten einen Manareg der manapausen in Heros zumindest für mich überflüssig macht. 

als schamie gibts wenns eng wird manatotem + wasserschild und als dudu anregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit deiner klasse bin ich net ganz so vertraut aber ich gehe davon aus das auch du mit spätestens 80 ein ähnliches talent bekommst glaube hymne oder so heißt das und sollte der manareg da net reichen bleib doch einfach sitzen, der tank kann auch mal nen heiltrank schlucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sollten tank + dd´s sterben wärend du am reggen bist lernen sie genau in diesem moment das ein heiler ohne mana nichts machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achso zum Thema Tank hab ich auch noch was zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich als Main tankdudu bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich achte immer auf den heiler und sollte der auf 50 % mana kommen gibts zwischen den pulls anregen und weiter gehts da braucht keine trinkpausen einzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. März 2010)

@te, bestimmt nervig sowas..... kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 

mich nervt als tank was ganz anderes... ich betrete eine random heroic und begrüsse die gruppe erstmal mit einem freundlichen "hallo". als antwort erhalte jedoch oft nur; "gogo...druck". da habe ich schon die schnauze voll von der gruppe. dds pullen, weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug geht und geizen nicht mit niveaulosen kommentaren, wenn sie dann natürlich aggro haben....

du siehst, wir haben es alle nicht einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (30. März 2010)

Ich hetzt auch durch die Ini wien Pferd, aufs Mana achte ich nicht weil wenn man richtig heilt eh nicht OOM gehn kann, WoltK machts möglich.
Wenn ich dann sterb leave ich die Gruppe und gut.
Lass mich doch net verarschen^^


----------



## RiplexPP (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Und zur Wiederherstellung - das hatte ich blöderweise nicht gewusst und irgendwie hab ich gedacht, die stellen vielleicht nicht wieder her, da ich auch meinen Acc. gekündigt hatte. Naja - so lernt man wieder was ^^




Das müsste trotzdem noch gehen Versuch es einfach mal Schreib einen GM an du musst lediglich noch die Namen deiner Chars wissen und natürlich auf welchen server ^^


----------



## Gliothiel (30. März 2010)

Mana Reggen?
Looten?
Vielleicht auch noch Equip vergleichen?

Ja wo kämen wir denn da hin????? Diese Zeit ist nicht drin!!!! Wenn ihr das wollt, dann levelt gefälligst allein und geht ja in keine Ini. Und Frostmarken könnt ihr Euch ja schnitzen!!!


- Ironie Ende



Ja leider ist es so. Seh ich mit meiner Heil-Pala leider immer öfter und da vergeht dir dann die Lust auf Spiel. *seufz*

Ich hab mir jetzt angewöhnt so viele Leute wie möglich aus Gilde oder befreundeten Gilden in den Ini-Gruppen zu haben, da wird es wieder entspannter.


----------



## nirvanager1 (30. März 2010)

ja hab auch mal mein schurken gelöscht und nach nem halben jahr hab ich nen GM angeschrieben und der hat ihn mir wieder hergestellt
musste nur sagen wieso ich ihn gelöscht habe und der grund war der selbe wie bei dir, hatte zuerst kein bock mehr


----------



## Gonzo73 (30. März 2010)

Naja...also ich bin einer dieser Flitzer! 

und wenn ich am anfang sehe das der Heiler einen Manapool von 30K hat, dann gebe ich Vollgas. 
Beschwert hat sich noch niemand. 
Bei den anderen die nicht schon mit ICC Gear rumrennen frage ich natürlich vorher^^ 

Aber auch anderesrum funzt das Spiel wenn ich mit meinem pala rein geh (Manapool unbufft von 33k)
sag ich dem Tank das er Speed geben kann.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (30. März 2010)

Ich bin Tank und kann von meiner Seite aus dieses Verhalten nicht bestätigen.

Aber mal ehrlich... in letzter Zeit gab es häufig Threads, in denen die Tanks als arrogant bezeichnet wurden.
Genausoviele Threads gibt es auch, die von Tanks eröffnet wurden, die sich darüber beschweren, dass die DD den Tank ihren Job nicht machen lassen. Genausogut gibt es auch Threads, wo man sich über die Heiler auslässt, die keinen Bock haben zu heilen, sobald man sie kritisiert. 

Man muss einfach damit leben können, dass du die schwarzen Schafe auf jeder Seite findest. Egal, ob es nun Tanks, DD oder Heiler sind. Es könnte dir genausogut passieren, dass der Tank auf dich wartet, die DD aber keinen Bock auf warten haben und dann einfach mal pullen (machen Jäger und Schurken ganz gerne mal). Sowas passiert mir öfters.

Es zwingt dich ja keiner die Manatränke zu verbrauchen. Im Notfall muss der Tank halt spüren, dass du kein Mana hast. Dann bleibst du einfach sitzen und trinkst und schaust dir dabei an, wie der Tank über den Jordan geht. Entweder er hat sehr gutes Equip, dass er keine bzw. kaum Heilung benötigt oder er hat mittelmäßiges Gear und muss halt lernen, sich auf den Rest der Gruppe einzustellen.

Ich würde erstmal nicht leaven und den Tank sterben lassen. Wenn du leavest, zieht er die selbe Masche weiter durch. Viele lernen erst durch sterben. Und wenn du vom Tank gekickt wirst, so hast du wenigstens keinen Deserteur-Debuff und kannst dir gleich 'ne neue Gruppe suchen.


----------



## Xalimera (30. März 2010)

Hallo, 

du hast zu 100 % Recht.

Spiele meine Priesterin schon seit x-Wochen nicht mehr.  Es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr.
Kein Tank achtet auf das Mana eines Heilers. 
Die rennen durch die Ini, als ob ihnen danach echte Euros zur Belohnung auf ihrem Real-Bankkonto gutgeschrieben werden.

Frage mich echt, was das soll.......ein Gruppenspiel hat anders zu verlaufen!!

So und nun ihr Lieben, denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. März 2010)

Ich schließ mich mal mit einer Bitte an. Dreht die Mobs/Mobgruppe mal wieder mit dem Rücken zu den DDs. Mag für manche selbstverständlich sein, in den Rnd-Inis passiert aber häufig nichts dergleichen. Für Nahkämpfer bedeutet das unnütz lange Wege.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. März 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Naja...also ich bin einer dieser Flitzer!



mein twink ist tank und ich mags idr. eher gemütlich. beschwert sich einer, werde ich noch gemütlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (30. März 2010)

mir ist es als tank am anfang auch öfter mal passiert dass ich losgerannt bin ohne zu kucken... mittlerweile sag ich am anfang der ini dass sich der heiler melden soll falls mana fehlt, dementsprechend verfolge ich auch den partychat


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (30. März 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich hetzt auch durch die Ini wien Pferd, aufs Mana achte ich nicht weil wenn man richtig heilt eh nicht OOM gehn kann, WoltK machts möglich.
> Wenn ich dann sterb leave ich die Gruppe und gut.
> Lass mich doch net verarschen^^




Wenn deine Aussage wirklich ernste gemeint ist, dann tust du mir echt leid.
Leute mit High-End Gear gehen in Heroes nicht oom, aber ein frischer 80er, der noch Ausrüstung sammelt wird da noch seine Probleme haben, wenn auch der Tank nicht so prall ist.


----------



## dwarf303 (30. März 2010)

und liebe dd´s  lasst uns antanken -.-  hetzt net immer so blöde rum  nur weil ihr meint es geht nach eurer nase


----------



## Flying-Neo (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

kann dich natürlich verstehen, mein Main ist ein Prot Tank und mein 2 Main ist ein Bäumchen. Kenne also beiden Seiten. Da beide aber gut Equipt sind habe ich keine probleme in den inis. Und eins gehe ich bestimmt nicht mit meinem Dudu und zwar oom . 

Was ich aber auch nicht will mit keinem meiner Chars, ist länger in einer Ini bleiben als sein muss. Will jemand jeden Boss legen der da ist, bin ich raus. Werden unnötige Pausen gemacht bin ich raus. Immer Soll man rücksicht nehmen und meistens auf die Leute die sich einen neuen Twink oder einen Char hochspielen weil sie ihre gelöscht haben. Sry aber es ist nun mal so das die meisten nur noch in die Inis gehen um ihre 2 Marken zu holen. Da haben die die sich Twinks hochziehen wollen halt Pech gehabt. Wenn ihr so geil darauf seid euch durch die ganzen inis zu schlagen und Marken zu farmen, macht das mit Eurer Gilde oder such euch auf Eurem Server 5 Leute die das selbe wollen.

Immer dieses rumgeheule.... mimi der Tank ist zu schnell , hab kein mana oder sonst irgend ein mist! Überlege es dir wenn Du kein Mana hast und er weiterläuft stirbt er oder er hat gutes Equip und überlebt auch mal ne Zeit ohne Heal. Muss dann aber damit rechnen das der Tank wenn er zu oft verregt, weil Du kein Mana hast die Gruppe verlässt, weil er innerhalb von 5 Sekunden eine neue Gruppe hat. 

Ist nun mal so das es weniger Tanks gibt als DD´s oder Healer und somit sollte man einfach zufrieden sein wenn man einen gefunden hat und die Inis spielen kann.


----------



## inxs_tp (30. März 2010)

als priester kannste doch einfach deinen schattengeist in den kampf schicken zum manareggen, und manareg läuft doch auch zu 50% im kampf, sofern geskillt ... und mit besserer ausrüstung wird das mit dem mana sicher auch weniger problematisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (30. März 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich hetzt auch durch die Ini wien Pferd, aufs Mana achte ich nicht weil wenn man richtig heilt eh nicht OOM gehn kann, WoltK machts möglich.
> Wenn ich dann sterb leave ich die Gruppe und gut.
> Lass mich doch net verarschen^^




was für ne traurige aussage.... Kaum zu glauben das es noch chars gibt die nicht mit T9-T10 rumrennen... Mich hat auch ne Gruppe mal in PDC hero beim ersten Boss gleich OOM gebracht.. da hat kein manatotem und kein Manatrank mehr geholfen das ich 3x wirklich mit 0 mana dagestanden bin.....  und glaub mir... im Normalfall bringste mich net mal unter 90% in ner hero (höchstens bei den 3 "neuen")


----------



## SKÿ1 (30. März 2010)

Ja diese Hetzerei... Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen eine Dual Frost-Skillung, das Equip mühsehlig zusammen gefarmt (auch mal Bedarf auf Tank-Equip gemacht, in Absprache mit dem jeweiligen Tank)

Ich kenne beide Seiten und kann mich in beide hineinversetzen. Das Problem ist einfach folgendes: Viele Tanks werden gebeten höheres Tempo zu gehen. Andere wiederum wollen es lieber gemütlich und save. Nicht selten übernehme ich als DD dann kurz das Zepter und schlage einfach vor es soft angehen zu lassen um dann nach und nach das Tempo zu erhöhen. So merkt der Tank wie weit er gehen kann und der Heiler kann sich somit auch selbst besser einschätzen. Ich habe es noch nie gemocht mich durch eine Ini zu sterben um dann abermals zu scheitern -.-

Wenn der Tank von beginn an losrennt und pullt wie ein Selbstmordgefährdeter, sollte der Heiler ein paar mal mit der Heilung länger warten als nötig, dann sollte der Tank merken was los ist.

Aber allgemein muss ich dem TE zustimmen; immer mehr Tanks überschätzen sich!

MfG

SKÿ


----------



## Tinkerballa (30. März 2010)

naja, ich bin selber tank aber ich würde hier nicht anfangen dich zu flamen, sondern die noob tanks die du heilen musst. ich hab gute werte auf ausweichen und so, daher ists kaum nötig bei mir große heilungen rauszuhauen. also würdest du bei mir nie oom gehen (ausser du kannst es nicht, aber das scheint ja nicht so zu sein) also lass dir von keinem tank "L2P" sagen- sags den tanks^^ lass dich halt nicht ärgern

aso edith hat noch was zu sagen: ich flame hier keine tanks mit niedrigem equip, also nicht missverstehen bitte. aber wer noch nicht so gut equipt ist als tank, der muss es eben langsam angehen lassen, oder aufs mana des heiler schauen^^


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (30. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Mit Warlock´s hab ich noch mein Privatproblem, die reggen Mana über Life, denken aber nicht dran, danach Life-Drain zu machen sondern schnauzen mich noch an ich soll heilen. Sterbt.



Ich spiele im Moment einen Hexenmeister. 
Ich denke ich spreche für alle Hexenmeister, wenn ich sage: Haut uns einen HoT drauf und wir Hexer sind die glücklichsten DDs, die man sich vorstellen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den kann man als Hexer perfekt ausnutzen und sehr schnell sein Mana auffüllen.

Außerdem benutze ich nach einer Mobgruppe (= AoE) gern einmal Aderlass um die 5 Sekunden ohne Manaregeneration zu umgehen. Da verliert der Hexer dann halt mal bisschen Leben. Nun liebe Heiler, in dieser situation erwarten wir gar nicht, dass ihr uns heilt, denn mit der Teufelsrüstung hat man eh innerhalb kuzer Zeit wieder volles Leben.

Ein Herz für Hexenmeister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Thema: Kenne ich leider auch, mit meinem Twink (Heildruide) passiert mir das auch öfter. Einmal sterben lassen löst das Problem meistens, wenn nicht, verlässt der Tank die Gruppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. März 2010)

Wieso soll ich als Tank auf das Mana eines anderen Mitspielers achten?

Der Heiler weiß genau (und besser als ich, zumindest erwarte ich das ) was er wann mit wie viel mana noch heilen kann und wo es zu knapp wird.. und da erwarte ich, dass es angesagt wird und dann warte ich auch bis er was getrunken hat.. Ansonsten renn ich weiter. Ich hab zeit zum wipen ung genug gold zum reppen.

Gibts nich sowas. Und wenn der Tank die Rufe nach Mana ignoriert.. dann kann er nicht spielen und gehört ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Flying-Neo (30. März 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> und liebe dd´s lasst uns antanken -.- hetzt net immer so blöde rum nur weil ihr meint es geht nach eurer nase



oh da sagst du was ... och so ne geile sache . pullt ein dd killt er den mob schnell oder er stibrt. ich spotte nicht mehr. 
genau wie in raids zu faul ne irreführung zu setzten aber raus rotzden sobald man nur gepullt hat. mach das in unseren raids nun auch so meint einer da durchdrehen zu müssen lass ich ihn sterben ganz einfach. 

klar baut man sehr schnell aggro auf aber gerade klassen wie jäger und hexer die mehr aggro aufbauen als sie schaden machen meinen wirklich sofort aus allen rohren feuer zu müssen und dann paar nice crits hinzulegen versauen einem den spass am tanken. mein bäumchen macht mir teilweise mehr laune als mein tank zur zeit . find es immer geil beim trash vom rat wenn der schurke mich stunt und dann teilweise die gruppe zerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt davon wenn man nicht nach schäckelt.

nun fang ich an zu weinen , aber diese zusammen pullen und wegbomb mentalität versaut dem tank das spiel. 

ende


----------



## Vicell (30. März 2010)

Lustig ists immer dann, wenn der untergegearte Tank vorher nach Schurkenhandel fragt, 2 notgeile DDs dabei sind, und ein mittelmäßig equiptter Heiler.
DANN hetzt der Tank, und auf einmal fehlt der TotT und die DD Flames kommen, dann wirds lustig. ;>


----------



## MayoAmok (30. März 2010)

Das Gezerre geht in den Instanzen so um Level75 los, wenn sich ein paar Leute von Gildenfreunden helfen lassen (meist Tanks), die dann mit Level 80 und OVER 9000 Deppenscore eigentlich alleine durch die Inis brechen könnten. 

Das macht keinen Spass, nicht für die DDs und erst recht nicht für den Heiler. 

Leider vererbt sich dieses Spielverhalten auf die gezogenen, die dann auch in ihren ersten Heroinstanzen dies Gebahren an den Tag legen. 

Da das Randomtool irgendeinen Equipcheck durchführt...vielleicht sollte es auch immer ähnlich ausgestattete Leute zusammenwürfeln. Da wüsste auch immer jeder, was er von den anderen erwarten kann....


----------



## MadMarlboro (30. März 2010)

/rechtgeb

sind aber nicht alle tanks so und  ein kurzes  "/p heiler möchte trinken" reicht bei den meisten tanks aus.

um die sache mit den hexern nochmal aufzugreifen, mich hat es am anfang meiner priesterkarriere auch wahnsinnig gestört dass diese
[pieps]-hexer nicht selbst trinken können so wie ich als priester.

ich glaub hier im buffed-forum in der hexer-ecke hab ich dann mal nen klassensprecherblog gefunden wo die situation ganz schön erklärt wird: hoffentlich geb ich's richtig wieder.
da der manaregg beim hexer durch wille nicht so skaliert wie zb beim priesterheiler müssten wir fast doppelt solange warten bis der hexer wieder voll ist mit mana. besser drain life und zuhotten und der heiler trinkt einstweilen.
mittlerweile hab ich mich gut dran gewöhnt in den hero-inis die hexer öfters mit nem hot zu bedenken und dafür sind wir alle schneller durch.

lg.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. März 2010)

Das liest ja jetzt auch jeder Tank in wow...


----------



## Gnarak (30. März 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich hetzt auch durch die Ini wien Pferd, aufs Mana achte ich nicht weil wenn man richtig heilt eh nicht OOM gehn kann, WoltK machts möglich.
> Wenn ich dann sterb leave ich die Gruppe und gut.
> Lass mich doch net verarschen^^




dann tschüss, bei solchen hole ich dan mein Tankspec raus und suche mit der netten restgruppe einen DD und gut isses !....wenn Du das dann ernst gemeint hast


----------



## Traklar (30. März 2010)

Bin Tank und achte auch immer auf das Mana des Heilers (eigentlich allgemein auf das Mana aller Klassen). Es kommt natürlich vor, dass ich es mal übersehe, aber das kann jedem passieren und wenn einer sagt, er braucht Mana, dann darf er auch was trinken. Oft aber bekomme ich immer Heiler, die nicht mal die Hälfte in der Instanz überhaupt verbrauchen, andere hingegen fangen erst an und brauchen die Pausen. Es ist immer schwer, diese zwei Heilertypen zu unterscheiden (außer am EQ versteht sich^^). Und wenn du dich dann mal vertust, dann wird erstmal wieder schön der Tank geflamed. Ich empfehle dir, lieber zu sagen, wenn du Mana brauchst, als dann ohne da zu stehen. Lieber ein voller Heiler als eine tote Gruppe.

Traklar

P.S.: Hab auch nen Heiler, kenne es auch aus deiner Sicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Udalrich (30. März 2010)

Also ich persönlich achte da schon sehr drauf, ist ja in meinem eigenen Interesse als Tank, dass der Heiler genug Mana hat um mich am Leben zu halten.
Ich kenne auch keinen Tank, der sein Tempo nicht dem Manabalken des Heilers anpasst, weshalb ich den Thread-Titel ein wenig sehr provozierend verallgemeinernd finde.
Ich schreibe ja auch nicht "Eine große Bitte an alle Heiler: Liebe Heiler, bitte seid nicht so doof, Adds zu pullen, dann mit denen vor dem Tank wegzurennen, eine weitere Gruppe zu adden und dann in den Tod zu stürzen." - Nur weil mir das vielleicht einmal passiert ist. ;-)

Zur Verteidigung dieses mutmaßlichen Ausnahmefalles: Randomgruppen bestehen aus Spielern mit oft sehr stark divergierender Ausrüstungsqualität und Spielerfahrung. Auch sind die Motivationen sehr unterschiedlich: Der eine möchte nur fix die 2 Frostmarken abholen, jemand anders braucht die Beute und ein dritter will seine neue Rolle als Heiler üben.

Der Tank hat dann oft die undankbare Aufgabe einen Kompromiss zwischen ständigem "gogogog!!1111" und "/mana" zu finden. Wirklich allen recht machen kann man es dabei leider selten... :-/


P.S.: Aber auch andere Klassen haben ja solche Dilemmata: Ein Hexer-Kumpel von mir ist immer verunsichert, weil ihn der Heiler der einen Randomgruppe mutwilig sterben lässt, weil er sein Mana per Aderlass reggt und der Heiler in der nächsten Gruppe mit "lol - l2p" beschimpft, wenn er es nicht tut und stattdessen Wasser trinkt. Irgendwas ist halt immer. ;-)


----------



## Cazor (30. März 2010)

Ich muss noch ergänzen, dass es ganz unterschiedliche Tanks gibt. Naja, Equipbedingt. Manche lassen sich easy mit Hots hochalten, manche kippen fast um, eh ne Blitzheilung raus ist. Da sollten die weniger gut equippten Tanks vielleicht doch ein Auge aufs Mana werfen. Normal geh ich mit ner Gruppe ohne oom durch aber bei manchen Tanks geht mir auch nach einer Gruppe schon fast die Puste aus. Wenn dann noch ein zwei DDs Aggro bekommen und die auch noch geheilt werden müssen ist Schicht.




XT-002 schrieb:


> Ich spiele im Moment einen Hexenmeister.
> Ich denke ich spreche für alle Hexenmeister, wenn ich sage: Haut uns einen HoT drauf und wir Hexer sind die glücklichsten DDs, die man sich vorstellen kann.
> 
> 
> ...




Aber ja doch, den Hot hab ich auch in meiner "Beschwerde" stehen, den gibts immer. Aber grundsätzlich voraussetzen kann der HM das eben situationsbedingt bei allen nie. Mich hat auch schon ein Hexer angeflüstert, ich solle ihn nicht heilen..



Flying-Neo schrieb:


> oh da sagst du was ... och so ne geile sache . pullt ein dd killt er den mob schnell oder er stibrt. ich spotte nicht mehr.



Da stehe ich auf der Seite des Tanks und heile den auch nicht.


----------



## Chregi (30. März 2010)

geht mir genau so! 

und wenn dann noch n blut-dk tank meint er müsse mich flamen weil ich ihn net healen könne und ich soll doch holy skillen (bin diszi heal) und ich dann aus der grp gemobbt werde find ich das nich mehr so toll... ich geh nur noch mit tank-kumpel inis...

mfg

dein ex-gildenmitglied

binu/skirfir


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (30. März 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> Ein Hexer-Kumpel von mir ist immer verunsichert, weil ihn der Heiler der einen Randomgruppe mutwilig sterben lässt, weil er sein Mana per Aderlass reggt und der Heiler in der nächsten Gruppe mit "lol - l2p" beschimpft, wenn er es nicht tut und stattdessen Wasser trinkt. Irgendwas ist halt immer. ;-)



Von Aderlass stirbt man nicht.

Wenn er nach dem Aderlass mit 20 HP in die Mobs stürmt.. kein wunder. Man kann Aderlass machen und danach was essen.. bleibt man halt sitzen solang die anderen kämpfen.. ist dann das Problem des heilers.

Wenn er voll in den Kampf geht und der Heiler ihn einfach nicht heilt.. ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Ich hetzt auch durch die Ini wien Pferd, aufs Mana achte ich nicht weil wenn man richtig heilt eh nicht OOM gehn kann, WoltK machts möglich.
> Wenn ich dann sterb leave ich die Gruppe und gut.
> Lass mich doch net verarschen^^


Ja, DU bist ein ganz Toller... kann man echt nix mehr zu sagen zu solchen Spinnern.



Flying-Neo schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch nicht will mit keinem meiner Chars, ist länger in einer Ini bleiben als sein muss. Will jemand jeden Boss legen der da ist, bin ich raus. Werden unnötige Pausen gemacht bin ich raus. Immer Soll man rücksicht nehmen und meistens auf die Leute die sich einen neuen Twink oder einen Char hochspielen weil sie ihre gelöscht haben. Sry aber es ist nun mal so das die meisten nur noch in die Inis gehen um ihre 2 Marken zu holen. Da haben die die sich Twinks hochziehen wollen halt Pech gehabt. Wenn ihr so geil darauf seid euch durch die ganzen inis zu schlagen und Marken zu farmen, macht das mit Eurer Gilde oder such euch auf Eurem Server 5 Leute die das selbe wollen.


Wo ist Dein Problem? Wieso diese Hetze? Gefällt Dir der Brunnen in Dalaran so sehr dass Du nur noch dort rumstehen willst anstatt was zu unternehmen und sei es zum xten Mal HdS oder Turm? Ich versteh euch nicht, echt nicht: Auf der einen Seite wird durch die Instanzen gerast als wäre man gaskrank - und danach wird im Chat oder in Foren rumgeheult dass es nix zu tun gibt.

Btw.: Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man für die Marken nicht nur Equip sondern auch z.B. Rohsteine kaufen kann? Spart viel Gold wenn man was sockeln will. Und das gilt AUCH UND ERST RECHT für den Main! Traurig wenn man das den ach so erfahrenen Spielern immer wieder sagen muss...

@ Threaderstellerin: Ich seh das genauso, zur Zeit ist es bei uns auch so schlimm in Randomgruppen. Das nervt mich sogar wenn ich als DD gehe, weil man nicht mal dazu kommt, wenigstens die mobs zu plündern (ja, auch Kleinvieh macht Mist). Das beste sind die Tanks, die direkt nach Port in die Instanz schon am mob stehen... da hat man grad erst oder noch nicht mal von DD auf Heiler umgeskillt. Und an alle die das nicht wissen: MAN HAT DANN KEIN MANA NACH DEM UMSKILLEN! NIX! NADA! Beste Situation war mal in Vio hc, da hatte der Tank schon das Event gestartet obwohl grad mal 2 Leute da waren. Ich schaffte es grad noch durch die sich schließende Tür, 2 DDs blieben vor verschlossener Tür und verließen die Gruppe. Ich portete mich dann aus der Instanz und sah noch (mit einiger Genugtuung) den Tank an der 3. Welle sterben. Geschah ihm recht, wer nicht warten kann bis wenigstens alle da sind bekommt das eben auch mal zu spüren.

Ich mach mir da aber kein Stress mehr. Hab als Pala zwar in der Regel keine Manaprobs in heroischen Instanzen (außer die Gruppe ist nicht so doll und es muss viel geheilt werden), aber wenn es doch mal eng wird setz ich mich gemütlich hin und trinke was. Und falls jemand damit ein Problem hat... ich find als Heiler genauso schnell eine neue Gruppe wie der Tank. Und: Notfalls gehts auch mal ohne Tank, ein guter Platten-DD mit ordentlich Heilung im Rücken kann eine Hero auch zur Not mal tanken, wenn der "richtige" Tank mal wieder rumspinnt. Aber ohne Heiler... siehts meist düster aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (30. März 2010)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> ich glaub hier im buffed-forum in der hexer-ecke hab ich dann mal nen klassensprecherblog gefunden wo die situation ganz schön erklärt wird: hoffentlich geb ich's richtig wieder.
> da der manaregg beim hexer durch wille nicht so skaliert wie zb beim priesterheiler müssten wir fast doppelt solange warten bis der hexer wieder voll ist mit mana. besser drain life und zuhotten und der heiler trinkt einstweilen.
> mittlerweile hab ich mich gut dran gewöhnt in den hero-inis die hexer öfters mit nem hot zu bedenken und dafür sind wir alle schneller durch.



Für einen Hexer ist Wille nicht der No.1 Stat. Ist zwar nice to have, aber mehr nicht. Also generiert er darüber auch kein Mana. Dafür gibts Aderlass. Wenn man richtig spielt, kommt man als Hexer mit 90% Mana auch aus längeren Kämpfen. Da reicht dann ein Aderlass, um komplett voll zu sein. Und der eine Hot vom Heiler kostet soviel weniger Mana und soviel weniger Zeit, dass es länger dauert, zu warten, bis der Hexer getrunken hat....

Und wer einen aderlassenden Hexer nicht heilt, kann ebensogut gleich mit dem Spiel aufhören. Dieser Spell ist in jeder Rotation verankert und gehört zur Hexermechanik. Da kannste genausogut einen Tank nicht heilen, weil er Schaden bekommt....

Ausserdem sind trinkende Hexer peinlich. Sie brauchen ihren Taschenplatz für Splitter, weil alle naselang jemand geportet werden will, nen Seelenstein oder nen Gesundheitsstein fehlt....da ist kein Platz für sinnloses Manazeuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## landogarner (30. März 2010)

Ich verstehe beim besten willen den Stress hier nicht, wenn du kein Mana hast /w den Tank am besten an das rosa ist schon recht auffällig und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass er iein Addon hat das ihm nen Fenster aufklatscht, wenn er dann immer noch nicht warten will lass ihn halt ins verderben laufen - aus die maus.

Wenn ich hier von einigen lese, dass so übermäßig Druck gemacht wird, frage ich mich in welche Inis ihr so geht, nach einem Jahr kennt man die Dinger eh in und auswendig, man muss ja nicht unbedingt ne Wissenschaft draus machen


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (30. März 2010)

mimi und so aber mal spaß bei seite ich spiele 3 80er healer pala schami druide und ich muss die tanks schon drum betteln das sie schneller machen und die halbe ini pullen es ist doch so entwder hat man einen tank dabei der so überequipt ist das er sich ausziehen müsste um schaden zu fressen also langweilig für mich als healer oder ich bin mim schami oder druiden drinne wo das gear so topp ist das ich den tank mit einer healung wieder voll life habe was auch langweilig ist also dürfen sie mehr pullen, wenn das mit deinem mana aber nicht klappt weise sie darauf hin wenn sie es immer noch nit machen lass ihn sterben und rum heulen wayne mann muss sich auch mal durch setzten 
mfg Don


----------



## Fusselbirne (30. März 2010)

Xalimera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du hast zu 100 % Recht.
> 
> ...


Dann nehme ich an,ich war einer der wirklich wenigen vorbildlichen Tanks,die noch auf soziales Verhalten geachtet haben.Ich weiß,dass Eigenlob stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hab auch einen 80er Deff Warri gespielt (fast die ganze Zeit lang in Wotlk) und ich habe so gut wie immer auf das Mana des Heilers geachtet.Sogar wenn er mal besser equipt war.Schnell gemacht hab ich wirklich nur,wenn ich gesehen hab,dass das Heilen dem Heiler vllt im ganzen Kampf grad mal 5% abzieht,dann hab ich wirklich mal 2-3 Mob Gruppen gepullt,aber auch nur dann oder wenn ich explizit drauf hingewiesen wurde,ich könne anziehen.Ich hab sogar,wenn´s wirklich ein sehr netter Ton war,auf die DDler gewartet,wenn sie so heftig Manaprob hatten,denn Nettigkeit wird ja meist mit Nettigkeit zurückbelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest gilt es in einigen Fällen so...

Durch das Verhalten von meiner Seite haben sich 70% der Spieler kaum beschwert und einige,die wirklich ganz nett waren,haben sich sogar dafür bedankt.Hört man als Tank natürlich gerne und man fühlt sich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Aber es gab nicht nur Strahlenmomente.Ich hatte auch ganz gern mal einige asoziale Spasten DDler (ab und zu auch Heiler) die meinen zu müssen,SIE wären Gott in der Ini...Da frag ich mich,wie sie es auf lvl80 überhaupt geschafft haben,denn ab spätenstens da sollte man wissen,dass Tank die Götter in den Inis sind-neben den Heilern.

Dh. es sind nicht nur immer die bösen Tanks,darauf bitte ich zu achten,denn man sollte zumindest denen,die Freundlichkeit an den Tag legen (was ja rare gesäht in WoW ist) auch dementsprechend umgehen sollte.Ich spielte auch DDs und wusste damit auch beide Seiten zu kennen und hab mich dementsprechend verhalten und den Tank/Heiler versucht,nicht unnötig unter Druck zu setzen,denn man sollte immer wieder nicht vergessen: Es ist nur ein Spiel.Allerdings sehen das wirklich wenige heutzutage noch so,da sie anscheinend meinen,wenn sie in WoW schnell machen und DIE Progamer werden,dass sich das irgendwie im echten Berufsleben bemerkbar machen sollte.

Das ist auch einer der Hauptgründe,warum ich aufgehört habe,da mir dieses asoziale Verhalten auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Freelancer (30. März 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Naja...also ich bin einer dieser Flitzer!
> 
> und wenn ich am anfang sehe das der Heiler einen Manapool von 30K hat, dann gebe ich Vollgas.
> Beschwert hat sich noch niemand.
> ...



Genau so halt ich es auch und ich hab auch Heiler(Main) und Tank aber das liegt sehr wahschenlich daran das wir beide Seiten kennen deswegen weiß ich auch schon nach der ersten Gruppe wie ich den Heiler einschätzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gehen meistens die dd´s auf den Keks die schon anfangen zu Bomben bevor ich auch nur ein Mob gehauen habe aber sie werden dann auch schön sterben ^^ mit Main verzichte ich auch freiwillig auf die Marken außer es sucht mal wer ein in der Gilde aber ich brauch eh keine Marken mehr mit Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am schlimmsten sind Jäger keine Ahnung ob die sich immer selber Irreführung geben, aber die ziehen agro wie sau und sterben dann auch noch und wenn dann sein pet auch noch auf Knurren gestellt ist bekommt er mal gleich eine ansage von mir aber das sowohl als Heiler oder Tank kein Bock auf Stress in einer 5er Hero l2p ^^


----------



## Gliothiel (30. März 2010)

So, neues Macro entworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MEIN MANA ist EUER LEBEN, also seid so gut und wartet einen Moment werte Mitstreiter. Vielen Dank.


Mal sehen wie es wirkt heut abends.


----------



## Hakkenbart (30. März 2010)

Ich bin tank(!) und war letztzes ma seelenschmiede und hatte nen heiler in grp (pala oder priest weis nimma) der noch mehrere grüne items hatte und auch blaue und 200 items.
Naja dahct eich mir er hat noch 3k mana lass ich ihn reggen.
30 sekunden später alle dd'ler full mana und er hat nicht daran gedacht zu trinken anzufangen oder zu sagen er hat nichts oder so ....naja 
WIr haben den boss trozdem geschafft : D


----------



## D@rksun (30. März 2010)

Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor wer nicht mit kommt soll leaven xD


----------



## Tomratz (30. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: gibtsn OOM-Schrei Addon? Ich komm ja gar nicht dazu weil der Tank schon in die nächste Gruppe rast. Und dann rumwundern, das er auf Platz1 im recount ist, klar wenn keiner Mana hat. Ich hab ihm dann das "geheilt für" recount gepostet.




Wüsst jetzt nicht dass es eines gibt, aber mach dir doch einfach ein Makro, "Ich bin oom und wenn ich mich jetzt
nicht hinsetzen und einen Schoppen machen darf, kannst du sehen wer dich heilt mein lieber Tank".

Das ganze dann auf ne Taste gelegt, die du normalerweise in deiner Heilrota nicht brauchst und schon gehts.

Danke dass du mich auf die Idee gebracht hast, wird mit meinem Priester noch heute Abend umgesetzt.


----------



## Yveri1985 (30. März 2010)

Flying-Neo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann dich natürlich verstehen, mein Main ist ein Prot Tank und mein 2 Main ist ein Bäumchen. Kenne also beiden Seiten. Da beide aber gut Equipt sind habe ich keine probleme in den inis. Und eins gehe ich bestimmt nicht mit meinem Dudu und zwar oom .
> 
> ...



das is ja mal ne richtige arschlocheinstellung ... abba naja dich scheints nicht zu stoeren ...
wenn der tank zu oft stirbt und deswegen dir gruppe verlaesst , dann findet er erstmal 30 minuten lang NICHTS mehr ....
abba hey, jeder char is ja nurn twink...höhöhö...leute wie du sind der grund dafuer das neulinge immer mehr zum movementkrueppel werden , abba an sowas denkste ma gar nich wa ?! 
wie sollen leute fuer raids denn irgendwas koennen ausser stehen bleiben und DPS !.... schon ma daran gedacht ?! die leute lernen die boss-faehigketen ja gar nich mehr weil leute wie du ungefaehr mit solchen gedanken in eine random hero gehen 
_" muss frostmarken farmen , andere interessieren mich nicht , wow ist ein singleplayergame , KEIN multilayer, moep moep , schneller schneller durch die hero , hmm heiler ohne mana , ich muss gruppe verlassen weil mana reggen dauert zu lange"_
und gefaehr so stell ich mir dich vor wie du durch ne hero HETZT !
und am ende weiss der neuling nicht , das die maid ne voidzone macht , laesst man ja aus...
halle des steins endboss, da muss man weglaufen ?! heilt man doch auch fuer melees weg
ich bin letztens in HDR nem hexer begegnetder einfach nicht wusste wofuer ein" totenkopf" bzw das " X " steht , nicht weil er dumm war , sondern weil er es einfach nicht kannte !! 
denkt ueber sowas mal nach wenn ihr das naechste mal *hirnlos *durch eine instanz stuermt


----------



## Fusselbirne (30. März 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> das is ja mal ne richtige arschlocheinstellung ... abba naja dich scheints nicht zu stoeren ...
> wenn der tank zu oft stirbt und deswegen dir gruppe verlaesst , dann findet er erstmal 30 minuten lang NICHTS mehr ....
> abba hey, jeder char is ja nurn twink...höhöhö...leute wie du sind der grund dafuer das neulinge immer mehr zum movementkrueppel werden , abba an sowas denkste ma gar nich wa ?!
> wie sollen leute fuer raids denn irgendwas koennen ausser stehen bleiben und DPS !.... schon ma daran gedacht ?! die leute lernen die boss-faehigketen ja gar nich mehr weil leute wie du ungefaehr mit solchen gedanken in eine random hero gehen
> ...


Full /sign...


----------



## Udalrich (30. März 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Von Aderlass stirbt man nicht.
> 
> Wenn er nach dem Aderlass mit 20 HP in die Mobs stürmt.. kein wunder. Man kann Aderlass machen und danach was essen.. bleibt man halt sitzen solang die anderen kämpfen.. ist dann das Problem des heilers.


Na ja, wenn der Heiler einen aus Prinzip übersieht, kann man dennoch durch Gift, AoE-Schaden etc. sterben, auch ganz ohne Aggro.
Und mein Kumpel ist eben verunsichert, weil sich der eine Heiler von Aderlass provoziert fühlt ("du vergeudest MEIN Mana!") und der andere davon, dass man es unterlässt und was trinkt oder was isst ("traust du mir nicht zu dass ich dich heile oder was?!").


Es ist halt ein bisschen wie mit dem Wetter; es ist meist entweder zu heiß oder zu kalt. - Und manch ein Heiler, der über den Tank mit den Hummeln in der Hose flucht, regt sich in der nächsten Ini über den Typen auf, der es 'wagt' mit unter 30k Leben tanken zu wollen und 'Schaden ohne Ende frisst'... ;-)


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2010)

Eine Bitte, die Tanks sollen mehr pullen. Schläft man ein dabei, wenn der Tank erstmal mit der Maus um sich 50 mal dreht und dann 1-2 Mops pullt.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (30. März 2010)

Wenn man mithalten will im Content dann sollte man sich auf informieren....
Wenn ich schon sehe auf meinem Server, dass die rumschreien das Ruby Sanctum da ist mit dem jetzigen Patch....

@Yveri1985


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (30. März 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor wer nicht mit kommt soll leaven xD



/sign
Vor allem es wird auf keinen DD gewartet. Die sieht man immer mehr nach Manapausen teilweise schreien. Wayne wenn die kurz hinten warten solange ich die nächsten Gruppen zusammen ziehe. 

Und jeder Heiler der mit T9 in einer Hero oom geht der kann einfach nicht sinnvoll heilen wenn er auch seine Manaregcds benutzt... 
Druiden die Anregen nicht auf CD benutzen... Priester die ihren Schattengeist oder Hyme nicht raushohlen... Palas die ihre Bitte nicht anwerfen und Schamenen die ihr Manafluttotem nicht auf CD stellen...

Und bei dem Healverhalten von einigen Heilern wundert es mich nicht des sie oom gehen... Große Gruppenheilungen die ganze Zeit casten, auch nur wenn nur der Tank 4 K Life weniger hat...

Der Tank hat dafür zu sorgen des er Critimmun ist wenn er in eine Hero geht, der Heiler hat halt dafür zu sorgen des er einen vernünftigen Manareg hat. 
Ich sehe keine Manabalken von anderen Playern in meinem Interface. Ist mir auch egal, ist nicht mein Problem. Soll er halt einen Manatrank einwerfen ich überlebe auch einige Gruppen mit CDs ohne Heilung/Selfheal.

OOM=Out of Mobs Schnell neue pullen wollen doch nicht riskieren des der Heiler sich weiter langweilt wenn er des im Chat schreibt.


----------



## lordtheseiko (30. März 2010)

mimimi

mp5 ftw ?


----------



## MrBlaki (30. März 2010)

Du erreichst hier vielleicht 0,01% der Tanks die es in Wow gibt.
Das wird die Situation nicht verbessern versucht mal im Offizielem Forum.


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Liebe Tanks,
> 
> ...




Ich bin Bluttank und brauche inzwischen kaum heal mehr.


----------



## Trust78 (30. März 2010)

Ich schaue mit meinem Bärchen nach der vierten oder fünften Gruppe aufs Mana und wenn es noch zur Hälfte voll ist dann Pull ich auch weiter, sonst warte ich halt halt kurz.
Ist ja auch kein Problem


----------



## Counterkahn (30. März 2010)

morimx schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank und gebe Dir vollkommen Recht ! Ich warte immer auf die Priesterin (meine Freundin). Die Hetze in den Inis ist schlimm






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich, DK-Tank, meine Freundin, mein Bäumchen!

Ich pulle erste gruppe ohne Probleme, lasse alles in ruhe töten. Laufe weiter zur nächsten Gruppe und auf dem weg dorhin kam dann dass:
/w von meiner Freundin: Kannst du mal mehr pullen, mir ist langweilig und die schaffen das schon down zu bekommen.

Ich fand es gut, so kamen/kommen wir relativ fix nun durch die Inis und haben mächtig spaß.


----------



## Mirabelline (30. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjtFq961Xd8 kann ich da nur Singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Stimmt sehe ich selber auch recht oft aber naya, ich mach es auch selber oft weil ich hab nen Heil / Tank Paladin wo bei ich aber auch auf das mana des Heilers achte aber trozdem schnell voranstürme bis her hat sich auch noch kein Heiler bei mir beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnte daran liegen das wen ich Tanke meist Heiler habe die doch ein sehr gutes Equip haben.
Naya was ich viel schlimmer finde sind die dds die sich zur zeit immer als Tank für Heros an melden nach dem Motto : "Bin nicht mal krittimun aber kann schon hero Tanken." 
Nagut ich krig die meisten noch soo einigermaßen Geheilt aber bin danach am mana saufen wie keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Gut das unsere Chars nie auf Klo müssen sonst würde ich bei diesen "Tanks" meherere Tage darauf verbringen.


----------



## Taiklos (30. März 2010)

sry.. kann das ganze nich sonderlich nachvollziehen.. habn Pala mit Mainspecc heal und 2nd specc Tank
während des Levelns is ok, da sollte man schon den heiler ab und zu reggen lassen, auf 80 jedoch kann der tank nach belieben durchrushen, oom gehen is mit wotlk ziemlich unmöglich geworden.. Priest hat die Schattenbestie und Hymne, Pala hat Divine Plea (benutz ich selten), Siegel der Weisheit in verbindung mitm Richturteil= nicht möglich oom zu gehen, immer auf 100%, Druide hat anregen wenns dringend wird, und Schami hats Manatotem, Wasserschild etc. es ist auf 80 in einer hero entsprechend NICHT MÖGLICH oom zu gehen wenn man weiß wie man seine cds nutzen muss und wie man effektiv heilt (als Druide ohne hots Pflege spammen ist nicht effektiv als bsp..)


----------



## saurianer (30. März 2010)

Was ich auch toll finde ist, wenn man als Baum in die Hero kommt. Und dann noch DD Skillung eingeschaltet hatte und umspeccen muss. Da wurde ich schon mal angemotzt, da die Gruppe umgefallen ist, da ich ja dann Instant-OOM war.

Seid dem gehe ich meist nicht mehr farmen, man darf ja schließlich nicht mehr seine DD Skillung nutzen.


----------



## Freelancer (30. März 2010)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Manafluttotem nicht auf CD stellen...



Wofür bei 50k Tanks reicht Erdschild und Totem zum heilen ^^

Das Problem ist eigentlich das der Unterschied zwischen den Leuten viel zu groß ist da gibt es die welche schon lange Raiden die sind sehr schnell gut ausgestattet und dann gibt es die keine Zeit haben und die es nach ca. 4 Monaten immer noch nicht geschafft haben ein gearscore (Wie ich das Wort hasse ) über 5,5 k zu erfarmen 

Das sollte sich ja durch Setteile durch Marken ändern aber die Fraktion keine Zeit tauscht es lieber gegen gold ein wollen aber alles sehen haben null Plan vom Spiel usw. Klar gibt es ausnahmen aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen

Gelegenheitsspieler machen meistens nur mimi meinen sie könnten alles können aber gar nichts ^^
Normale Spieler verstehen was sie machen spielen meistens schon seit Classic sind aber auch unzufrieden weil jeder alles kann ohne überhaupt irgendwas machen zu müssen
ProGamer die immer meinen sie wären die besten rate ich mal in meine Sig zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber recht kann man es eh nicht jedem machen ich freue mich schon auf den Wow Killer wenn er den mal irgendwann kommt 

Kurz Blizz hat das Game versaut ich wäre wieder für Zugangsquest dann wäre wieder jeder da wo er hin gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment kommt noch dazu das Osterferien sind da sieht man schon im 2er was da für Kinder gerade wow spielen da auch gerade wieder schön Accounts gehackt werden sieht man das diese Fraktion mal gar nicht überlegt was sie macht ^^


----------



## Xorle (30. März 2010)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Der Tank gibt das Tempo vor wer nicht mit kommt soll leaven xD





¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> /sign
> Vor allem es wird auf keinen DD gewartet. Die sieht man immer mehr nach Manapausen teilweise schreien. Wayne wenn die kurz hinten warten solange ich die nächsten Gruppen zusammen ziehe.
> 
> Und jeder Heiler der mit T9 in einer Hero oom geht der kann einfach nicht sinnvoll heilen wenn er auch seine Manaregcds benutzt...
> Druiden die Anregen nicht auf CD benutzen... Priester die ihren Schattengeist oder Hyme nicht raushohlen... Palas die ihre Bitte nicht anwerfen und Schamenen die ihr Manafluttotem nicht auf CD stellen...



Wer gibt einem Tank eigentlich das alleinige Recht, das Tempo in einer Instanz zu bestimmen? Hab gerade nochmal die AGBs gelesen, da stand leider kein entsprechender Passus drin. Googly hat auch keinen entsprechenden Paragraphen ausgeworfen. Helft mir liebe Tanks (ach, hab ja selber 1,5 Tanks, 1(2) Heiler und DDs), ich suche das eherne Gesetz: "Nur der Tank bestimmt das Tempo!"



¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Und bei dem Healverhalten von einigen Heilern wundert es mich nicht des sie oom gehen... Große Gruppenheilungen die ganze Zeit casten, auch nur wenn nur der Tank 4 K Life weniger hat...



Es gibt ungeübte Heiler, aber (welch Überraschung) auch ungeübte Tanks. Hilfreiche und konstruktive Vorschläge in Richtung des unerfahrenen Heilers helfen, solche Situationen im weiteren Verlauf der Instanz zu vermeiden. Ernsthaft, es gibt eine Menge lernwilliger und lernfähiger Spieler, nur zu wenige die Zeit und Bereitschaft mitbringen, 2-3 erläuternde Sätze zu schreiben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab gute Heilausrüstung, komme aber selten doch manchmal trotzdem ins Schwitzen und verliere mehr Mana als "nötig", wenn z.B. fett equipte Tanks so grundlegende Dinge außer acht lassen wie: 2 Mobgruppen sind locker heilbar...es sei denn 90% der Mobs kloppen von hinten auf den Tank ein (ja, sorry, ich weiß, positionieren ist nur was für Anfänger mit schlechter Ausrüstung...)



¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Der Tank hat dafür zu sorgen des er Critimmun ist wenn er in eine Hero geht, der Heiler hat halt dafür zu sorgen des er einen vernünftigen Manareg hat.



Der Grundgedanke ist richtig, die Frage daraus ist doch folgende: Kann ich von einem Frischling erwarten vorher entsprechend gute Ausrüstung zu besitzen, welche er/sie/es sich erst durch den Besuch der gerade aktiven Instanz erwerben möchte/muss? Nicht jeder Spieler in einer HC-Instanz trägt die schwere Last Minumum T9 auf die Schultern gewuchtet zu haben. Abermals Grüße vom Hauptmann von Köpenick...



¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Manabalken von anderen Playern in meinem Interface. Ist mir auch egal, ist nicht mein Problem. Soll er halt einen Manatrank einwerfen ich überlebe auch einige Gruppen mit CDs ohne Heilung/Selfheal.



Nicht ganz richtig, ohne Heilung kann sogar ein Tank sterben. Oder, nein, du wirst es nicht glauben, sogar welche mit Selbstheilungsfähigkeiten. Ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt einen Mittelweg in einer Instanz zu finden, das ALLE Beteiligten ihren "Spaß" (das ist dies angenehme Gefühl oftmals verbunden mit einem Hochziehen der Mundwinkel (Lächeln genannt)...probier es mal aus, das wird dir gefallen) haben???



¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> OOM=Out of Mobs Schnell neue pullen wollen doch nicht riskieren des der Heiler sich weiter langweilt wenn er des im Chat schreibt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der war gut.

Kompromissbereitschaft ist das Zauberwort, sobald sich eine Gruppe Menschen zusammenfindet, um gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen. Auch wenn ganz gewiss nicht alle Tanks so sind (zum Glück), so erweckt es zumindest den Anschein, als wenn (zu) viele Tanks sich aufgrund ihrer (im Vergleich zu Heiler und vor allem DDS) geringen Anzahl für Halbgötter halten...schade eigentlich, das Spiel kann so viel Spaß machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niwrad (30. März 2010)

Omg ich habe noch nie etwas lächerlicheres gelesen, junge wenn du schon mit solchen sprüchen auffährst dann lösch doch einfach deinen Acc und geh Hello Kitty online spielen.

Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das es jmd stört wenn du:



> Ich bin kein Typ, der einfach eine Gruppe verlässt. Aber wenn ich jetzt merke, dass der Tank wie ein Bot durch die Gegend läuft...sorry Leute - da bin ich wech
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur so btw, als Heiler wartet man in meinem Realmpool ca 4mins auf nen Tank, als Tank nichtmal 2sek, also geh andere erpressen. 
PS: Is schon geil wenn man sich schon im Topic verschreibt, zeugt von "Große" Bildung


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> /sign
> Vor allem es wird auf keinen DD gewartet. Die sieht man immer mehr nach Manapausen teilweise schreien. Wayne wenn die kurz hinten warten solange ich die nächsten Gruppen zusammen ziehe.
> 
> Und jeder Heiler der mit T9 in einer Hero oom geht der kann einfach nicht sinnvoll heilen wenn er auch seine Manaregcds benutzt...
> ...


Und bei solchen Posts wundert mich das Arschloch-Image der derzeitigen Tanks auch kein bisschen...


----------



## Zelag (30. März 2010)

Großer!!!!


----------



## j4ckass (30. März 2010)

gogo, pull!!
Also ich habs gern schnell und stressig in Heros, ich bin auch der pöse Healer der die nächste Grp schon pullt wenns ihm zu langweilig wird.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Liebe Tanks,
> 
> ...




Wird gemacht.
Wers nicht macht ist ein Dual-Specc PDK Tank (soll heissen: ist kein Tank, war keiner und wird auch NIE einer sein)


----------



## Aitaro (30. März 2010)

ich spiel nen pala tank und renn auch gern wie blöd durch die ini.. will ja nicht das die göttliche bitte ausläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. aber meist seh ich ja schon nach den ersten 2 mobgruppen wie der heiler so equipt ist - bzw wieviel mana er dann noch über hat.. fällt er da schon unter 80% mach ich langsamer (gearscore und so nen schrott hab ich nicht ^^ ) .. fällt der heiler mal unter 40% frag ich ihn ob er reggen will..

dd's lass ich gern mal sterben.. vor allem wenn se meinen pullen zu müssen.. mein motto: wer pullt der tankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 opfer mich auch in dem fall ma gern für den heiler.. tut mir dann meist nur leid für die andern dd's die evtl gescheit spielen :X

was mir immo am meisten auf den zeiger geht sind jäger oO .. die haben teilweise ne TPS jenseits von gut und böse.. aber statt sich mal schnell tot zu stellen springen und rennen se dann wie bekloppt durch die gegend wenn se dann mal aggro ziehen das ich gerade nicht antanke


----------



## Durag Silberbart (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Daher eine Bitte an euch:
> 
> ACHTET AUF DAS MANA DES HEILERS!





Aber hier bin ich SSSSSOOOOOOWWWAAAAASSSSS von einer Meinung mit dir. Da ich zwei Heiler habe. 80er Baum und 48er Priester Diszi. Und keiner hat mal eine Sekunde Zeit damit ich Mana regeniere durch Trinken. 
Heute in Versunkener Tempel habe ich den Tank einfach Absichtlich sterben lassen da ich nur noch 17% hatte und er trotz mehrfacher "Stop need Mana" einfach immer und immer weiter rennt. 
Hexer und Magier sowie ich haben Überlebt. Tank und Schurke sind verstorben. 

Aber Anschließend hat es Funktioniert. Lernen durch Schmerzen nenne ich diese Lektion. Und meistens geht es dann deutlich besser.


----------



## dwarf303 (30. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich muss noch ergänzen, dass es ganz unterschiedliche Tanks gibt. Naja, Equipbedingt. Manche lassen sich easy mit Hots hochalten, manche kippen fast um, eh ne Blitzheilung raus ist. Da sollten die weniger gut equippten Tanks vielleicht doch ein Auge aufs Mana werfen. Normal geh ich mit ner Gruppe ohne oom durch aber bei manchen Tanks geht mir auch nach einer Gruppe schon fast die Puste aus. Wenn dann noch ein zwei DDs Aggro bekommen und die auch noch geheilt werden müssen ist Schicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig soooooo =) iwie müssen die dat ja mal lernen 
wenn dd´s hetzen  und nur aggro ziehen ganz klar pech gehabt


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Aber Anschließend hat es Funktioniert. Lernen durch Schmerzen nenne ich diese Lektion. Und meistens geht es dann deutlich besser.


Das ist ja das Schöne (in 80er heroics): Durch das extrem hohe Equip fallen die Gegner auch extrem schnell. Und wenn der Tank mal wieder keine Zeit hat und notorisch dem Heiler davonrennt (was für mich das weit größere Problem gegenüber mangelndem Manaregg ist), stirbt eben ER... die DDs kriegen die Mobs doch mit ein wenig Heilung gut down. Ist dann mal der umgekehrte Fall zum bösen pullenden DD, der vom Tank angeblich immer sterben gelassen wird. Ich hab als Heiler wie der TE eher ein Problem mit Tanks statt mit DDs, die meisten DDs benehmen sich entgegen den ganzen Ammenmärchen hier meist auch ganz anständig.


----------



## Petertreter (30. März 2010)

als krieger tank kann ich dazu nur sagen wenn ich seh der heiler is was schlechter equipt wart ich schon ab und an mal 
aber normal merkt man nach der 1sten mob gruppe ob der heiler es drauf hat oder nich und hat er es drauf vollgas und schups durch die ini gerusht denn zeit is Gold


----------



## Toamar (30. März 2010)

Ich schreibe in Heros immer den Tanks das sie soviel Pullen können wie sie die Aggro halten können, denn ab einen GS von 5000+ bekommen die Mobs eh keinen Tank mehr tot, und die Heiler langweilen sich zu Tode, da ein Hot reicht um die Tanks am leben zu halten. Ich bin froh wenn ein Tank pullt wie verrückt, macht aber leider kein Tank, auch wenn es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. März 2010)

keine ahnung welches level du bist aber mana cooldowns nutzen reicht eigentlich meist um selbst bei ehtztanks genug mana zu haben, sofern sich die dd sbenehmen und der tank aggro hat


----------



## Trust78 (30. März 2010)

Da liegt aber auch das Problem. Mit guter Ausstattung bekommt man fast keinen Schaden mehr und der Wutaufbau ist dementsprechend ........
Mach oft nur Autohit und hoffe das ich wieder Wut bekomme. Rede aber nur von den HC-Instanzen, im Raid ist es kein Problem


----------



## Mümmel1 (30. März 2010)

ich hab meine ziele in heroics inzwischen geändert.. und zwar verusche uich als heiler nicht letzter im dmg zu sein! weil heilen muss ich eh kaum ^^


----------



## Thori'dal (30. März 2010)

ich bemüh mich auch immer auf die heiler zu gucken :>


----------



## Remataklan (30. März 2010)

Hi,

ich zieh mir auch gerade einen Schami hoch mit dem ich heile. Am besten fand ich letztens als der Tank sich afk gemeldet hatte, so dass ich mich auch kurz mit was anderem abgelenkt habe, bis er wieder da war. Aber anstatt das der Tank sich zurück meldet, stürmt er plötzlich los und pullt Unmengen von Gegnern und konnte nichtmal die Aggro halten. Naja will nicht jammern ist halt random.


----------



## Lokke (30. März 2010)

1. Kannst du deinen Ulduar fähigen Heiler auch einfach wieder einen neuen hochzuleveln.
2. Kann ich nicht verstehen wie du als Priester oom gehen kannst. Ich hab zwar bis lvl 80 nie geheilt, aber seitdem ich 80 bin ungefähr, bin ich in noch keinen Raid oder in keiner ini oom gegangen. Man muss halt auch spielen können. Nicht die ganze zeit durchcasten, sonder nur dann heilen wenn auch wirklich heilung benötigt wird ...

MfG
Eure Lokke


----------



## ruffy-f (30. März 2010)

Ich geh als heiler in HC's auch kaum oom. Meistens bei den Tanks die einfach schlecht equipt sind was ja nicht so schlimm ist. Aber zu oft meinen diese sie können so viel pullen wie sie wollen Der heal steht ja hinten. Ok oom passiert gerade wegen gewissen spells (Schattengeist) wirklich extrem wenig. Aber wenn's passiert weisse ich im Chat darauf hin. Und naja vielen passt meine Einstellung wohl auch nicht aber iwann hock ich mich dann einfach hin und trinke bis mein Mana auf 100% ist. Wenn der tank dabei stirbt is das sein Problem (passiert aber da leider auch zu selten)

Und an die die hier argumentieren das man als heal 4 min warten muss. Also zumindest mir und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher ich bin nicht der einzige dem das so geht, ist ziemlich egal 4 min auf nen Tank zu warten. Mir fällt in der Zeit ziemlich viel ein was man machen kann.

lg


----------



## EdenGazier (30. März 2010)

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen.

Als DK tank, bin ich durch mein Equip und Skillung extrem Heilerunabhängig geworden. Das heißt nicht ich rusche durch die ini. Ich persönlich entscheide immer anhand der ersten Trashgruppen und bei der ersten Lootverteilung wie sich die Spieler anstellen. 

Mir ist egal wenn der Heiler pull schreit.
Mir ist es egal wenn der Damage Dealer goo schreit.

Merke ich das die Gruppe gierig ist punkto loot. Oder halt auffällig behindert sind. Dann zieh ich mein Ding durch. Es war nicht das erste mal das ich Heiler oder Damagedealer gekillt habe. Ich tue es auch aus reiner Freude schon fast.


Ich finde für Tanks gibt es nichts geileres als rdm zu gehen. Ich leave nie, warum auch ^^. 


Wiederrum, bin ich aber auch jemand, der nicht die Gruppe verlässt. Obwohl ich 43%+ an Gesamtschaden mache. Weil ich immernoch die Philosophie besitze, dass jeder die chance verdient sich sein Equip zu besorgen. Aber die Leute müssen nur Mithalten. Ist der Heiler oom dann warte ich, aber nicht wenn er noch 10% oder 15% hat. Dann ziehe ich durch. Ich merke es ja wie viel Heilung ich brauche, Bosse können mir mal ein reinwürgen ist mit ein todesstoß wieder geheilt usw. Von daher juckt es mich nicht. Und Damage Dealer interessieren mich echt überhaupt nicht, sie haben für mich an bedeutung in Hero Inis verloren. Haben sie kein mana, interessiert es mich nicht, ziehen sie aggro lass ich sie sterben. 


Ich reagiere nur auf lootgeile ^^ die leiden richtig. Es soll sich ja lohnen für sie wenn sie auf jeden Scheiß bedarf machen, obwohl sie es nicht brauchen oder nicht in der rolle gerade in der Ini sind. Von daher lass ich sie eiskalt sterben. Wenn sie die gruppe leaven, wayne^^. Den dd und heiler findet man wie Sand am Meer. Spieler die einfach locker und gut drauf sind, werden bis zum ende von mir geschützt.


----------



## Gabberchen (30. März 2010)

bin nur n hunter brauch aber ab und an auch mana.. wenn keiner hört das man mana brauch weil man sonst kein damage macht mach ich gerne ma mit der rest energie ablenkender schuss und irreführung auf was nicht tankendes und gut ist...
und als heiler würd ich knallhart einfach die gruppe verrecken lassen


----------



## creepah (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Liebe Tanks,
> 
> ...




Ich als tank gebe dir im großen und ganzen recht. Nur wenn s trashgruppen sind bei denen nur Meleeschaden reinkommt pulle ich wenn der Heiler am reggn ist, da ich die auch ohne Heilung locker überstehe und der Heiler in der zeit ja weiter regn kann.


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Niwrad schrieb:


> Omg ich habe noch nie etwas lächerlicheres gelesen, junge wenn du schon mit solchen sprüchen auffährst dann lösch doch einfach deinen Acc und geh Hello Kitty online spielen.
> 
> Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das es jmd stört wenn du:
> 
> ...



1. ich bin kein "Junge" sondern eine erwachsene Frau

2. ich erpress hier keinen sondern kann mir eigentlich die Gruppen aussuchen 

3. Lese ich hier teilweise antworten, die mir die Nackenhaare ob der Arroganz zu Berge stehen lassen.

Hello Kitty online brauch ich nicht spielen - ich steh da eher auf was härteres und kleinen Bürschchen wie dir hab ich schon den Arsch bei UT und Counter Strike versohlt...also geh mal kalt duschen und fahr runter.

PS: wow - ich hab mich im Topic verschrieben....OMG...ich werde mir umgehend einen Strick nehmen. Wie gesagt - kalte Dusche hilft vielleicht. Und da du dich so über meine Fehler auslässt:

"Omg ich habe noch nie etwas lächerlicheres gelesen, junge wenn du schon mit solchen sprüchen auffährst, dann lösch doch einfach deinen Acc und geh Hello Kitty online spielen.

Du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das es jmd stört wenn du:



Nur so btw, als Heiler wartet man in meinem Realmpool ca 4mins auf nen Tank, als Tank nichtmal 2sek, also geh andere erpressen. 
PS: Is schon geil wenn man sich schon im Topic verschreibt, zeugt von "Großer" Bildung"

Ist schon geil wenn man andere korrigiert und selber Rechtschreibfehler einbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> 1. ich bin kein "Junge" sondern eine erwachsene Frau
> 
> 2. ich erpress hier keinen sondern kann mir eigentlich die Gruppen aussuchen
> 
> ...


Lass Dich nicht provozieren, gibt viele Idioten hier - ist ja nun nix Neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht provozieren, gibt viele Idioten hier - ist ja nun nix Neues.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich musste jetzt über den Typen eher lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> 1. ich bin kein "Junge" sondern eine erwachsene Frau
> 
> 2. ich erpress hier keinen sondern kann mir eigentlich die Gruppen aussuchen
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich alles spiele (DD - hauptsächlich, aber auch heiler und jetzt seit neuestem nen tank (paladina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kann ich sagen:




ja ich kenne das (pullen, pullen, pullen - heiler oom - pullen, TOT!) aber andererseits, ich spiele als heiler priester und ich sitze auch selten um zu reggen (aber wenn ich es mal tue, dann lass ich jeden sterben - schattenhaftigkeit von nachtelfen ftw, so überlebe ich auch wenn die alle nachdem die gruppe hin ist zu mir rennen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






aber es stimmt: ab gewissem gear hat man eig. mana um auch mal tempo machen zu können (zumindest beim trash - ausser dieser macht manabrand oder interruptet einen beim casten - wobei dann meist der tank schuld ist weil die ja ihn hauen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - bei bossen: sicher vor dem boss wird geregt und wenn notwendig danach auch nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja als tank achte ich immer auf den heiler (wenn nicht bin ich ja der erste der tot geht) - und sollte es mir doch mal passieren das es den bach runter geht dann bin ich mir auch nicht zu fein mal nen CD zu nutzen (z.B. lay on hands) - denn dann ist es meine schuld und bei den meisten bossen (in normalen inis und heros) braucht man den eh nicht, wenn der heiler sein fach ein bischen versteht und keine groben fehler gemacht werden




als heiler melde ich mich frühzeitig (z.B. nach der nächsten gruppe bitte kurz reggen, oder: da vorn ist der boss also lasst mich vorher reggen) und meist geht das auch in ordnung (wenn nicht: schattenhaftigkeit - die sterben schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






als DD mach ich es mir meist leicht (mana geht mir mit schami/schattenpriester eigentlich nicht aus, das geht kaum ausser manabrand oder so) aber dann und wann erinnere ich den tank das der heiler vll mana braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






so long, my 3 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg LAX


----------



## Pereace2010 (30. März 2010)

Ich spiel als Mainchar nen Bäumschen *hrhr* und habe eigentlich 0 Probleme mit dem Mana in Heros. Nur da ioch auch begeisterter Twinker bin habe ich mir glatt mal nen Priester und Pala Healer hochgespielt und naja. Ich finde das der Holy Priester auf mit gutem Eq bei hohem Gruppenschaden recht fix OOM geht. Jedenfalls im Gegensatz zum Druiden. 
Ebenso beim Paladin trotz göttlicher Bitter. Nunja die 3 Chars haben nicht den gleichen Eq Stand aber trotzdem hatte ich das Gefühl das es so war.

Andererseits spiele ich nebenbei ab und an mal einen Pala/Krieger Tank. Mich regen da eher die DDs auf die sagen *GOGOGOGOGO LAUF JUNGE* .
Ich reagiere da aber immer recht gelassen und sage direkt das ich entspannt spiele und wenn ihnen das nicht passt sollen sie gehen. Naja meisten kommen se dann an und pullen selber aber da spotte ich nicht mehr.


----------



## ODezu (30. März 2010)

also ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir "ulduar"-fähig bedeutet, aber so toll scheints ja nicht gewesen zu sein.

du spieltest priester. und hast solch einen imensen manaverbrauch das du 15manapots schlucken musstest?

also ich habe mit meinem priester nichtmal manapots inner tasche.

geschweige das ich reggen muss. wofür hat man inneren fokus? oder hymne der hoffnung. oder ganz kurios einen schattengeist?

es gibt nur 2 instanzen die meines erachtens auf solch einen verbrauch schließen lassen. die grube und die hallen der reflexion. aber beides nicht so relevant da inner grube wenig mops sind und inner halle das tempo vom system und nicht vom tank bestimmt wird.

also kann ich dich nur gratulieren zu der entscheidung deinen priester gelöscht zu haben, du wars ausserstande ihn richtig zu spielen und all sein potenzial auszunutzen. 

priester ist und bleibt einer der mit abstand meisten heals und wer das nicht schafft, soll sich nen pala machen der hats leichter. (kannst dir dann sogar manareg buffen...)


ahso nachtrag.

palas zu heilen ist nicht nenneswert.
krieger naja bissel heal aber easy
druiden kaum nennenswert
dk´s macht spaß da die wenigstens noch bissel schaden bekommen.

und nochwas atm gits keine 5er hero (ausser hdr) die es erlaubt solch einen thred aufzumachen, das sind alles low inis...


----------



## Pristus (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Und an die Leute die mich jetzt mit L2P flamen: ich hatte bereits einen Ulduar-fähigen 80er heilenden Priester, den ich leider in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung mit allen anderen Chars gelöscht habe, wegen kein Bock mehr auf WoW. Also - ich ziehe zur Zeit den 2. heilenden Priester hoch. Daher kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin zu heilen und bisher auch diverse Gruppen unbeschadet durch Inis gebracht habe.
> 
> So - auf gehts mit dem Flamen ...



man kann sich seine Charaktere wiederherstellen lassen wenn man sie gelöscht hat. Einfach mal Ticket schreiben und nett drum bitten den/die Char(s) mit Name(n) wieder herzuzaubern.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Liebe Tanks,
> 
> ...



So eine Frage: Hatte auch kein Bock mehr auf WoW und zocks bis heute nicht mehr, aber ich hab nicht meine Chars gelöscht :O
Warum hast das getan, davor hät ich es an nen Kumpel oder sonstwas weitergeben oder einfach so gelassen aber löschen?

Wirkt für mich unglaubhaft :O


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

ODezu schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir "ulduar"-fähig bedeutet, aber so toll scheints ja nicht gewesen zu sein.
> 
> du spieltest priester. und hast solch einen imensen manaverbrauch das du 15manapots schlucken musstest?
> 
> ...



Ähm - ich glaube du hast meinen Post nicht so ganz genau gelesen.

Also ich hatte früher einen "Ulduar-fähigen" Priester, mit dem ich auch nicht wirklich Oom gegangen bin - ausser wenns mal total ausser der Reihe lief. Ich konnte mit dem 80er Priester ohne weiteres in Heros heilen und auch wenn der Tank nicht so toll war hatten wir selten nen Wipe.

Jetzt habe ich einen Level 66 Priester. Der muss aber zur Zeit zig Manatränke mitschleppen, um in Inis nicht in Bedrängnis zu geraten und zwar meistens weil extrem hoher Gruppenschaden ist oder der Tank extrem hohen Schaden bekommt. Und ich war absolut imstanden meinen Priester richtig zu spielen. Ich habe ihn gelöscht wegen totaler Unlust an Wow. Nicht weil ich nix gerissen habe.

Ich habe mit Level 66 den Schattengeist bekommen und nutze ihn auch. Sonst habe ich keine manaerzeugenden Zauber. Hymne kommt erst später. 

Also - bevor man anderen irgendwas unterstellt bitte mal lesen und denken...dann schreiben. Vielen Dank.


----------



## smurfirized (30. März 2010)

hm, dann mach ich wohl was falsch oO bin warri-tank mit knapp 44k unbuffed und mich maulen die heiler immer an ich soll mal schneller machen :-( naja, bei dem gear kriegt man ja kaum noch was an schaden rein außer in den 3 neuen heros

aber das tempo sollte dem gear vom heiler bzw tank angepasst werden und die dds sollen die klappe halten und froh sein, das sie ne grp gefunden haben :-)

so long
die kleine Schrankwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> man kann sich seine Charaktere wiederherstellen lassen wenn man sie gelöscht hat. Einfach mal Ticket schreiben und nett drum bitten den/die Char(s) mit Name(n) wieder herzuzaubern.



Es geht in dem Thread nicht um die Wiederherstellung der Chars...sondern um das Verhalten diverser Tanks in Inis....

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


Und ja - ich habe meinen Acc. und meine Chars gelöscht, weil es MEINE Chars sind und die gebe ich nicht an jemand weiter. Was ist da eigentlich so unglaubhaft dran, wenn jemand seine Chars löscht???


----------



## Pristus (30. März 2010)

ODezu schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht was bei dir "ulduar"-fähig bedeutet, aber so toll scheints ja nicht gewesen zu sein.
> 
> du spieltest priester. und hast solch einen imensen manaverbrauch das du 15manapots schlucken musstest?
> 
> ...



ach, du scheinst ja mit 600 Manareg/5sek auf die Welt gekommen zu sein. 
In jedem Fall ist es so wenn man frisch 80 ist und das meiste Equip noch blau ist und der Tank eine Mobgruppe nach den andern ohne Pausen zusammen pullt man auch als Priester mit alles Cds raus OOM geht.
Da vergleicht mal wieder einer Äpfel mit Birnen. Mit T9 oder T10 hast Mana im Überfluss aber nich mit 200er Hero Items.
Überleg erst mal ehe du dein M.. aufreisst. Um damals Ulduar gehen zu können musst man schon gut equipped sein, d.h. wochenlanges Naxx, Malygos, AK farmen. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du mit WOW angefangen als man schon T9 in den Hintern gesteckt bekam und kennst nichts anders.


----------



## Xtreem (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> ACHTET AUF DAS MANA DES HEILERS!




Habs schon lang nimmer erlebt, dass da nen heiler oom geht. (Heros)
und wenn ich mit meinem twink in den classic-/bc-ini tankn geh, frag ich die auch immer ab ~30%mana, ob die net lieber ma nen drink nehmen wollen.
da bekommt man dann nur sowas wie "ich kann meine klasse selber spielen! tank einfach und hör auf mit schreiben!" zu lesen.

von daher...
... ich achte zwar drauf, aber scheinbar fühlen sich da einige gestört, wenn der tank auf die gruppe acht gibt


----------



## GanzInRuhe (30. März 2010)

Du hast Recht bin selber Tank ab und zu vergess ich auch das der Heiler Mana braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber in der Regel schau ich immer das der Heiler fast voll ist und wenn es dann halt mal länger dauert, dann ist das halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Thread nicht um die Wiederherstellung der Chars...sondern um das Verhalten diverser Tanks in Inis....
> 
> Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> ...



Selbst bei totaler Unlust hab ich meine nicht gelöscht.
Und wenn du sagst Ulduar-Priest hast du in diesen viel Zeit gesteckt bevor ich den dann lösch lass ich in Frozen und das würd jeder normale glaub auch tun > darum unglaubhaft.

PS ich drift vom Thread ab


----------



## Pristus (30. März 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Selbst bei totaler Unlust hab ich meine nicht gelöscht.
> Und wenn du sagst Ulduar-Priest hast du in diesen viel Zeit gesteckt bevor ich den dann lösch lass ich in Frozen und das würd jeder normale glaub auch tun > darum unglaubhaft.
> 
> PS ich trifft vom Thread ab



Naja unglaubhaft ist das nicht. Aber ich würde in jedem Fall meinen 80er Ulduar Priester wiederherstellen lassen, mit dem kannst locker Inis zocken ohne OOM zu gehen. 

Den Stress als Heiler PreBC und BC Instanzen zu heilen mit "gogo ich Pull Alles Tanks" würde ich mir nicht antun, weil damals die Inis mit CC geplant wurden und deswegen die Spieler auch entsprechen Schaden abbekommen haben. Ich kann mich noch genau an die 70er Heros erinnern. Da war der Tank mit 3 Schlägen tot, der Heiler musste dauernd heal spammen und wenn ein DD Aggro hatte dann war er tot oder der Heiler schwenkte auf den DD um und in der Zeit verreckte halt der Tank und danach die Gruppe. Nach jeder Mobgruppe mussten dann alle Manareggen.
Man kann, in dem lvl wo der TE sich gerade bewegt, NICHT einfach die halbe Ini pullen, 1 heal auf Tank, und weiter pullen ohne nach Mana zu schauen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (30. März 2010)

Ich sag es mal so, ich kann bis zu einem gewissen Grad den TE (respektive die Heiler ) verstehen, aber ich werd ja schon selbst wissen was ich mir als Tank erlauben kann. Wenn der Heiler reggen muß, ist das kein Problem, die nächste 3 - 4 Trashmobgruppe krieg ich noch alleine hin zu überleben durch selfheal (Ich spiel einen Blut DK Tank) oder weil 1 - 2 DDs soviel Damage machen und die Mobgruppe einfach nur runterkloppen.

Was mir nur auch oft auffällt und da muß ich dann mal gegen eine gewisse Anzahl von Heilerspielern Kritik äussern, das manche einfach wohl ihre Heilerklasse oder Heiler allgemein nicht spielen können.

Ja, ich benutze Gearscore, aber nicht zum flamen anderer, das hab ich in meinem Alter nicht nötig, sondern einfach nur zum orientieren.

2 Heiler derselben Klasse mit über 5k GS, vom GS her keine 50 Punkte Unterschied. Der eine Heiler ging nie oom, reggen für den ein Fremdwort, ich konnte pullen und tanken und etc. ohne Streß. Der andere Heiler ist 6 - 7 mal oom in der Ini und man kriegt echt Panik mal 2 Mobgruppen auf einmal zu pullen.

Sorry, aber da muß ich dann als Tank auch ganz klar sagen, es gibt auch genug Spieler, die einfach nicht als Heiler spielen sollten.


----------



## ODezu (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Also - ich ziehe zur Zeit den 2. heilenden Priester hoch.



hmm ich les da nix von lvl 66. und wayne interessiert eigentlich was alles im lvl bereich von 1 bis 80 passiert? 


ja genau niemanden. ich mach mir nicht in die hosen nur weil ein lvl 77 char mir was wegninjat, oder nen lvl 79char. das irrelevant


bis lvl 8o ist alles irrelevant.

merk dir das. es interessiert hier niemanden was twink xyz gemacht hat weils, man mag es kaum glauben


irrelevant ist.


----------



## spawnofanger (30. März 2010)

Das Prob ist dass sie overequipte Heiler gewöhnt sind, ist mir aufgefallen als ich mir den 2ten hochgespielt hab... ab 5,4+ gs gehts dann so langsam wieder.
Aber wenn man frisch 80 ist, hat man da schon arg zu leiden... da wird man doch echt beschimpft dass man nich heilen kann.
Ich hab in dem Moment nur ungläubig grinsend vor dem screen gehockt und hab mir gedacht: "Hmmm wtf ich kann nich heilen? Wie zur Hölle hab ich mit m Main nur icc25 clear bekommen" xD
In diesem Sinne, einfach ignorieren die Lernresistenten =)


----------



## KellerK1nd (30. März 2010)

Lass doch den Tank einfach sterben. Wo ist dein Problem? No Mana, no heal! So einfach ist das. Wenn ich mit meinem Tank unterwegs bin achte ich manchmal auf das mana der anderen, aber manchmal will man einfach nur fertig werden. Und wenn ich als Heiler unterwegs bin und ich habe so einen Tank dabei, wobei ich echt sehr selten oom gehe, nur wenn der Tank grottenschlecht ist, dann gibt es einfach keine Heilung meinerseits. Wenn er stirbt habe ich meine Schattenmimik, wenn es zum totalen Knockout der Gruppe kommt, bin ich mal nicht schuld gewesen.

In diesem Sinne,
schönen Abend noch, ich gönn mir jetzt mein Feierabendbier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*prost*


----------



## DocZahni (30. März 2010)

Lycidia - uneingeschränkte Zustimmung. Da machen wir Heiler offensichtlich alle die gleichen Erfahrungen. Aber dieses Tankverhalten ist ja eigentlich nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Ich erlaube mir einmal, das ganze dahingehend zu verallgemeinern, daß hier einfach zum Ausdruck gebracht wird: Wo ich bin, da ist vorne.

Sehr viele Leute kümmern sich nur um ihre eigenen Belange und alles andere interessiert sie nicht wirklich - also auch hier ingame wie im richtigen Leben - so zumindest meine Meinung und meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Varnir (30. März 2010)

wer nicht auf oom oder stop, ich muss reggen hört, und das mehrmals, ist selber schuld! lasst ihn halt alleine reinlaufen, er bemerkts sicher i-wann!


----------



## .Strohhut (30. März 2010)

Also ich zock momentan auch nen Priester hoch und Scheiß die meiste Zeit die Tanks zusammen, wenn die nen Aufstand machen, ich hätte zu wenig Mana.^^
Praktisch genau umgekehrt, dass ich so durch rushen will.^^


Wenn ich allerdings tanke, dann achte ich auch IMMER auf den Heiler. DDs sind mir da aber dann auch Wurscht.


----------



## Lord Aresius (30. März 2010)

Toamar schrieb:


> Ich bin froh wenn ein Tank pullt wie verrückt, macht aber leider kein Tank, auch wenn es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist!


Wenn der Heiler in Azjol Nerub es erleubt, pull ich alle 3 Mobgruppen + den ersten Boss zusammen *g* ... und Bäume mit nur 2980 GS ( jaja, ich weiß, das böse Wort ) können das ohne Probleme heilen, wobei mich schon ein anderer Heiler per Chat anschrie, der gut 2k GS mehr hatte, ich soll mit diesem Blödsinn aufhören, er könnte das nicht heilen.

Das war mal wieder ein Beweis für mich, Skill ist mehr Wert als GS, aber in dem Fall auch ein Zeichen für mich, das es doch Heiler gibt, die halt nicht dafür geschaffen sind.


----------



## Müllermilch (30. März 2010)

Ich versteh Leute nicht die Threads aufmachen und am Ende darum bitten geflamed zu werden? Haben die Komplexe oder so?=(


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Ich versteh Leute nicht die Threads aufmachen und am Ende darum bitten geflamed zu werden? Haben die Komplexe oder so?=(



Genau - ich bin masochistisch veranlagt. Schätzelein...Hirn einschalten, dann verstehste den Satz vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und nochmal für alle, die es immer noch nicht gecheckt haben.

ICH BIN NOCH NICHT 80!!!!!!

Sorry fürs schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und doch es interessiert was vor 80 läuft. Weil die Tanks, DDs etc sich dann genauso benehmen wie zu Classic und BC-Zeiten. Punkt!


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. März 2010)

Najo ich bin eig. immer glücklich mit solchen Tanks. 

In ner Hero brauchst du auch nicht wirklich Zeit um dich hinzusetzen und was zu trinken, geschweigedenn einen Manatrank zu benutzen. 
N bisschien auf einen guten Manahaushalt bzw. ne gute Manareg achten und schon passt das. 
Und nö, ich heal nicht mit nem Pala. 

Jeden Tag rennt man durch mindestens eine random-Hero, da bin ich froh, wenn man so schnell wie möglich durch ist. 

Klar wenn ich mit dem Tank unterwegs bin und ein frischer 80er Healer dabei ist, achte ich auch darauf, dass er/sie mit dem Mana klar kommt. Aber in einer Woche hat man sein T9 full als frischer 80er und dann sollte es ja wohl möglich sein.  

Grüsse 

Edith. Oke erst grad gelesen, aber auch wenn du noch nicht 80 bist, passt der Text schon so. ^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (30. März 2010)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Ich versteh Leute nicht die Threads aufmachen und am Ende darum bitten geflamed zu werden? Haben die Komplexe oder so?=(



Nein. Die werden wissen wie viele Leute hier so drauf sind. Das nennt man "Wind aus den Segeln nehmen!" ^^

Nicht desto trotz hat der TE völlig Recht. Bei meinem 48er Priester komme ich nicht mal dazu in Versunkenem Tempel das Leder einzusammeln weil der Tank die paar Augenblicke nicht hat. Jedes Stück Unverwüstliches Leder ist bei uns auf dem Server im Moment 2 Gold wert. Das Gold will ich mir gerne mit nehmen. Ist im durchschnitt 20 Gold zusätzlich Pro Versunkener Tempel. Diese Zeit muss sein in einer Instanz. Ich sage ja auch nichts wenn in Molten Core die Leute alles Erz Abbauen was diese dann in den AH´s Verkaufen. 
Oder beim Mountrun in Zul Gurub die Leute Kräutern wollen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Wenn der Heiler in Azjol Nerub es erleubt, pull ich alle 3 Mobgruppen + den ersten Boss zusammen *g* ... und Bäume mit nur 2980 GS ( jaja, ich weiß, das böse Wort ) können das ohne Probleme heilen, wobei mich schon ein anderer Heiler per Chat anschrie, der gut 2k GS mehr hatte, ich soll mit diesem Blödsinn aufhören, er könnte das nicht heilen.
> 
> Das war mal wieder ein Beweis für mich, Skill ist mehr Wert als GS, aber in dem Fall auch ein Zeichen für mich, das es doch Heiler gibt, die halt nicht dafür geschaffen sind.




so ein pull ist auch blödsinn....es sei denn, die gruppe ist sich einig den erfolg zu machen. der gs des heilers kann noch so hoch sein, wirst du eingesponnen u der dd reagiert nicht sofort, schafft das kein heiler. in 90% der fälle mag das vieleicht gut gehen...jedoch riskierst du immer, dass deine gruppe stirbt.... und sowas finde ich schwachsinnig. ich spiele selbst nen tank...aber wenn ich weiß, es kann schief gehen, lasse ich es einfach.

warum soll ich es den anderen unnötig schwer machen? nur um zu zeigen, wie geil ich tanken kann? uiuiui....

ach ja, gs war schon immer der gesundheitssteit...und das wort "skill" ist genauso müll wie "gearscore"


----------



## meckermize (30. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> zu mir hat neulich der Tank gesagt, ich würde ihm aufn Keks gehen mit meinem OOM. Und was das überhaupt soll. Dabei hab ich innerhalb einer Ini nur 2 mal oom im /p gepostet und sonst nix. Die DDs haben ihn dann aufgeklärt. Und ja, die Variante mit dem "ich trinke jetzt, alle DDs sehens und der Tank rennt allein in die Mobs" hatten wir dann auch.
> 
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit: gibtsn OOM-Schrei Addon? Ich komm ja gar nicht dazu weil der Tank schon in die nächste Gruppe rast. Und dann rumwundern, das er auf Platz1 im recount ist, klar wenn keiner Mana hat. Ich hab ihm dann das "geheilt für" recount gepostet.
> ...




Ach das letztere kann ich nur nochma unterstreichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agral (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Liebe Tanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## Agral (30. März 2010)

hallo Lycidia wolte dir noch sagen das wen du ein gm anschreiben würdest dan hast du deine chars auch wieder zurück nach demm du sie gelöscht hast nur so als tipp


----------



## Trockenbrot (30. März 2010)

Ich verstehe deinen Unmut nur zu gut! 
Früher war es gang und gebe das die Tanks auf das Mana der Gruppe geachtet haben. Naja zumindest nach > 50% wurde geschaut, solang es sich "nur" um trash handelte. Das scheint immer mehr abzubauen seit Inis zu einer "Dayli-Pflicht" mutiert sind und die Leute zunehmend an selbstüberschätzung wegen imba-equip leiden.
Es ist sogar schon so schlimm, das Tanks nach betreten der Instanz schon lospreschen und pullen, obwohl der Heiler gleich bei betreten über die notwendigkeit des umspeccens informiert hat. 

Mein Main ist Krieger Tank und ich ertappe mich beim Ini abfarmen auch gelegentlich dabei, das ich nicht auf die Mana der anderen geschaut habe. Jedoch nie beim Start und nach Bossen. So gesehen is die chance eher gering das bei Trash der Heiler OOM geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit ich selbst auch einen Heiler spiele, achte ich da auch wieder mehr drauf. Denn ich hatte auch schon so manche "flotten" Tanks.
Der schlimmste Fall war im Oculus. Da rennt der Palatank direkt nach betreten der Inze los und zwar BIS zum ende der 1. Ebene.
Natürlich Wipe, da ich 1. Keine Mana wegen umspeccen hatte. 2. Er ja direkt ausser heal-Range gerannt ist, so das ich ihm nichtmal mehr Erdschild geben konnte.
Und dann zickt der noch rum "Das ist jetzt ein schlechter Scherz, oder?" und verläßt die Gruppe.
Was'n HELD!

Nach dieser Aktion habe ich es mir angewohnt einfach erstmal in Ruhe min 50% Mana zu regenerieren. Erst dann kriegt der Tank nen Heal. Sofern es absehbar ist, das er noch überlebt bis ich in Healrange bin. Ansonsten bleibt ich am Eingang stehen, oder Zone raus.
Diese Hyperaktiven Tanks werden's schon irgendwann lernen.
Wenn er in der Zeit schon stirbt. Sein Pech!


----------



## Seonaid (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> So und nochmal für alle, die es immer noch nicht gecheckt haben.
> 
> ICH BIN NOCH NICHT 80!!!!!!



Nachdem ich den Thread nun komplett gelesen habe glaube ich, daß hier alle Leute mit 80er Chars auf die Welt gekommen sind. Niemand hat mal kleinere Instanzen geheilt und alle sind ausschließlich in ICC, PDK, Ulduar und den 80er Hero's unterwegs. Zumindest liest es sich so.


----------



## schluench (30. März 2010)

Ich spiele auch Tank als Main.

Ich achte nur auf das Mana des Heilers, wenn er/sie vorher sagt, dass er/sie ein Neuling ist. Ansonsten warte ich auf eine Ansage im Chat, dass er/sie reggen muss.

Und DDs, naja, wer pullt darf tanken. Ganz einfach. Ich kanns nicht leiden, wenn besserwissende Mages oder dergleichen pullen.

Und bei Huntern mit MD wird das natürlich weggeklickt, insofern es keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Strickjacke (30. März 2010)

.


----------



## rocktas (30. März 2010)

hab auch einen heal druiden und erlebs leider auch immer wieder das die tanks meinen mana wächst auf bäumen :-D aber wie schon gesagt wurde wer nicht hören will mus laufen


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Also wenn noch einer schreibt, dass man die gelöschten Chars wieder herstellen kann....schrei ich!

Ich hab jetzt auch mal nen GM angeschrieben - mal schaun was der sagt.

Und ja - irgendwie hatte ich auch Bock von ganz von vorne zu beginnen inkl. aller Classic und BC-Inis

Asche auf mein Haupt, dass ich nicht den leichten Weg gewählt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (30. März 2010)

Es scheint ja da wirklich Diskussionsbedarf zu sein. Und lustigerweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten User hier das Problem kennen und genauso sehen wie ich. Und ich dachte, der Thread versinkt in der Bedeutungslosigkeit - sieh an sieh an.

Macht was draus.

Ich bin mittlerweile genauso ne Arschkuh, dass ich aus Gruppe geh, wenn mir was nicht passt. Eigentlich blöd - weil so bin ich nicht. Aber scheinbar hilft nix anderes, um meine Nerven zu schonen. Oder halt gildeninterne Runs - schade für die Leute, die keine Gilde haben...und ach ja - schade um den Spaß


----------



## Leesan (30. März 2010)

Also mein Main ist Tank und ich warte immer damit die ini auch ohne wipe clear wird den sonst dauerts länger ist nerviger und kostet gold.
Mitm Mage sehe ich es manchmal das die tanks einfach rushen und mit meinem 70 Schamanen Healer sehe ich auch manchmal wie der Tank voller eifer in die nächste grp rusht und ich nur 10% mana habe naja was eigentlich selten ist aber wenn ich dann mal kaum mana habe rusht er weiter sofern es nen rdm tank ist und nicht mein kumpel wir kennen uns und sprechen uns im ts/skype ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Also wenn noch einer schreibt, dass man die gelöschten Chars wieder herstellen kann....schrei ich!



dann schrei mal xD

ich hatte meinen char auch mal gelöscht...und nach ca einem halben jahr, innerhalb von 5 minuten, wiederherstellen lassen.


----------



## Geronimus (30. März 2010)

ich sage da nur sskm (selber schuld kein mitleid) wenn du dich hetzen lässt...setz dich einfach hin und regeneriere dein mana...mind. nach dem 3ten tod des tanks wird er entweder vernünftig oder er verlässt sowieso die gruppe...das problem bei manchen tanks ist halt das die wenn sie sich im dungeonbrowser anmelden nur ein paar sek auf die gruppe warten müssen...(ich als dd muss schon froh sein nach 15min ne gruppe zu haben) das nutzen halt viele aus um schnell durch inis zu rasen


----------



## MasterOfFight (30. März 2010)

Soo möchte mich hier mal zu Wort melden!

Bin einer der Tanks, die gerne so viel pullt wie ich erwischen kann.

ABER das ganze kommt nicht von mir, sondern von den heilern, die meinen halt sehr oft, sie haben in keinster weise mana probs ich soll schaun das ich das ganze
so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringe, den gefallen tue ich ihnen gerne!

Und vom prinzip so wie der mana regg und der low schaden in den heros im moment aussieht, braucht ein normaler heiler max vor den bossen kurz ne pause, und ja ich weiß wie es ist als heiler, da ich nen schami healer habe, und nen dk tank.

Naja mal meine Sicht des ganzen,

rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten, bin zu müde um das ganze zu prüfen!


----------



## elfithefreak (30. März 2010)

Ich kenne beide Seiten von Tanks nur zu gute. Die Rusher und die gemütlich durch die Ini Spieler.

Da ich mittlerwele absolut keine Mana Probleme mehr habe in Ini´s muss ich manchmal sogar den Tank darauf aufmerksam machen das er nicht unbedingt warten muss wenn mein Mana gegen Null geht, im Regelfall sag ich das an wenn´s wirklich sein muss. Habe ja schliesslich als Priester genug Manareggen, und sonstige Fertigkeiten um mein Manapool aufzufrischen.

Mit Ini Rusher habe ich kein Problem soweit sie es zumindest zulassen mir 1-2 mal pro ini mein Mana volltanken zu lassen wegen den CD´s auf Manareg Fertigkeiten und wenn die Gruppe insgesamt genug Schaden austeilt das die Mobgruppen im selben tempo sterben wie sie angetankt werden. <- Passt das nicht, werden erzieherische Maßnahmen eingeleitet.^^


----------



## elfithefreak (30. März 2010)

MasterOfFight schrieb:


> Soo möchte mich hier mal zu Wort melden!
> 
> Bin einer der Tanks, die gerne so viel pullt wie ich erwischen kann.
> 
> ...




Öhm, als heiler passt man sich dem Tempo an das der Tank vorgibt. ebenso kann man aber vom Tank verlangen das er sich dem Heiler anpasst. Soll heißen hast du einen Imba Roxxor Heiler in der gruppe darfste gern schneller machen hast du aber einen Heiler neuling in der Gruppe wird erstmal langsam gemacht und dann schrittweise das Tempo erhöht bis zu dem Punkt das der Heiler ordentlich was zu schaffen hat aber nicht oom geht und Gruppenmitglieder nicht unnötigerweise ins Gras beißen.^^

Das gleiche muss ich ja auch wenn z.B. ein frischling Tank in der Gruppe ist. Da weiß ich sofort ok. Doppelte achtsamkeit ich muss Heilung rausklatschen bis zum geht nimma und das Tempo wird gering sein. Aber was soll´s da wird meinerseits garantiert nicht geflamt von wegen mach schneller du Tank. Da wird geholfen Tipps gegeben und wenn jemand von denn DD´s meint er müsse flamen wegen Scheiss Tank oder so, bekommt der von mir eine verbale Backpfeife.^^ oder nen freundlich gemeinten KICK.


----------



## D4NTE (30. März 2010)

mach es kurz und schmerzlos. wer nicht reggen lässt stirbt halt einfach mal.


----------



## Þ¥±®N (30. März 2010)

Also ich bin selber Heiler, aber habe das Problem ganz und garnicht... Ich werde in den kleinen Inis nie mein Mana los und falls das mal doch passieren sollte, ja dann rennt der Tank halt in seinen Tod und glaubt mir, das mach der nicht so oft!
In dem Sinne viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## Yakashi (30. März 2010)

Spiele auch ein Priester das mal nebenbei erwähnt.

Also, senf los. 
Einfach sterben lassen wenn du Mana brauchst. 

Dann einmal flamen: Wer als Priester Mana braucht, hat die Klasse verfehlt. Es gibt genug möglichkeiten an viel Mana dranzukommen. 
Ansonsten rat ich dir auf Disziplin zu gehen. Damit hast du eigentlich noch weniger Manaprobleme. Also da komme ich nie unter meine 50%.


----------



## Groar (30. März 2010)

Egal wer welches Equip hat, oder welche "kleine" Ini es auch ist.
Ich achte als Tank darauf, das niemand ausser mir Aggro hat, und mein Heiler genug Mana...

OB das nun zum 10 Mal die violette Festung ist, oder ICC... Wer sich die Zeit nicht nimmt, spielt das falsche Spiel!


----------



## elfithefreak (30. März 2010)

Yakashi schrieb:


> Spiele auch ein Priester das mal nebenbei erwähnt.
> 
> Also, senf los.
> Einfach sterben lassen wenn du Mana brauchst.
> ...



Du kannst auch als Gut ausgerüsteter Priester sehr schnell oom gehen in INI´s. Hierzu musst du nur an einen Tank geraten der meint er könne genauso Easygoing in 10min Feste Draktharon durchrennen wie ein ICC10 Ausgerüsteter Tank^^. Aber wie schon erwähnt sobald ich oom bin gibt´s keine Heilung mehr^^ Und spätestens nach dem ersten Wipe wegen Manamangels, bei Rushern, werden knallharte erzieherische Maßnahmen eingeleitet. Sprich ab diesem zeitpunkt hält der Tank sich an meine Geschwindikeitvorgabe oder er wird gnadenlos zu grunde gehen.


----------



## wowjenkie (30. März 2010)

Auch Tank . Und zwar aus Leidenschaft. Dazu mag ich keine Langsamen runs durch inis die ich schon x mal gemacht habe. Das einzige Mana meiner Gruppe das mich interresiert ist das des Heilers. Das gehört einfach zu einem guten Tank, das er das Mana des Heilers im Auge behält. Ansonsten ist dan der Tank halt einfach l2p. Bei mir braucht der Heiler nie zu sagen das ich warten soll......


----------



## Niwrad (31. März 2010)

Naja um es kaltgeduscht auszudrücken, und das ist absolut nicht böse oder persönlich gemeint. Wie es dir schon die meisten leute hier sagten kannst du mit deiner Klasse einfach nicht umgehen, ich kenne dieses "HC RND"-möchtegern problem aus beiderlei sicht. Hab nen DK tank der auch noch gut schaden kassiert, mit dem aber kein heiler das OOM Prob hatte weil er zuviel heilen musste, als maincharr spiele ich aktiv nen Heil-Druiden mit dem ich in heros nicht oom gehe (nein kein anregen keine trinkets keine Proccs keine pots) obwohl der Tank in HDB z.b. den kompletten rechten Gang bis incl dem ersten Boss pullt. Oom kann ich nur gehen wenn ein DD meint Tanken zu wollen. Also halte dich an deine aussage und analysiere die situation. Wenn du natürlich mit 187er itemlvl rumrennst ist natürlich der Tank schuld wenn du oom gehst, in diesem falle ist es eher deine schuld wenn der Tank zuviel pullt. Denn mit "/p Mein gear is noch nicht top, also bitte pull ein wenig langsamer." Brichste dir keinen zacken aus der Krone. In meiner Tank rolle is mir das gear anderer egal und ich mache in der Vio Festung auch keinen gear check um zu sehen ob der healer was taugt. Desweiteren habe ich auch schon Blau equipte Heiler gesehen die bei einer schnellen pull variante nicht oom gingen. Demnach solltest du mal Heiß Baden und in einer langen Wannensession überlegen was du falsch machst, ob es Spielerisch oder kommunikativ ist. Und das ich so hoch ging hat den einfachen grund das jeden tag solche sinnfreien Posts eröffnet werden. Selbstignoranz (an mir kann der Fehler nicht liegen) ist kein freibrief zum flamen. Auch wenn es arrogant klingt, passt euch dem Tank an denn der Tank entscheidet über euer leben, klar kann man jetzt sagen der heiler entscheidet über das leben des Tanks, doch bedenkt: Tank tot <--> Raid oder Grp tot. Und rechtschreibflames: GrOß-KlEiNsChReIbUnG ist für mich kein fehler, geht nur bedeutend schneller so zu tippen und es verändert den sinn des satzes nicht.


----------



## Dragonye (31. März 2010)

ich spiel zwar keinen Heiler aber dafür einen Tank (Pala, auf Gorgonash ) und guck immer erst auf den heiler , und fang erst an wenn der rdy ist (full mana ) , wenn DD's hetzen sollen sie die grp leaven , es macht 1. mehr spaß für die heiler es "ruhig" angehn zu können und für mich als tank ist es einfacher wenn der Heiler volles mana hat, Healer FTW , wer des nicht beachtet sollte seine Plattenrüstung gegen ein Dekoratives nachthemd austauschen und am besten mit seinen Hetz DD's mal schön Tetris spielen- da brauchste nur ss (steinscore) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor1911 (31. März 2010)

Wieso sollen Tanks jetzt noch auf das Mana eines Heilers achten? Dafür ist der Heiler selber verantwortlich. Ich achte da auch nicht drauf - warum auch?


----------



## Nusku (31. März 2010)

KA wozu der Priester Mana reggen will. Ich habe eher immer das Problem das die Heiler schreien das Ihnen langweilig ist weil sie nichts zu tun haben. Ja das Leben als Teddybär ist hart


----------



## echterman (31. März 2010)

ich muss dem TE vollkommen recht geben. denn ich sehe es aus beiden perspektieven. Ich hab einen Tank und einen Heiler. Als Tank achte ich aufs Mana vom Heiler und ob er in reichweite ist. Als Heiler lasse ich solche INIichRUSHdichTOTtanks gerne sterben wenn sie nicht warten.

ohne Mana kein heal
ohne heal tank tot
ohne tank gruppe tot
ergo: heiler mana rettet leben.

PS: so einen rush tank hatte ich mal in ICC10. wir hatten nen wipe weill ein übermütiger ichbombedieinialleinedd ne gruppe geadded hat. ich bin als heiler dabei hab keinen tropfen mana und er brüllt im TS: TANKS VOR GEBT GAS. 
was folgte war ein eins a wipe. ich bin dann nach erklärung gegangen.


----------



## echterman (31. März 2010)

Razor1911 schrieb:


> Wieso sollen Tanks jetzt noch auf das Mana eines Heilers achten? Dafür ist der Heiler selber verantwortlich. Ich achte da auch nicht drauf - warum auch?



es muss dich ja verdammt viel kraft und konzentration kosten das dir der schweiß deines angesichtes zu blut wird wenn du mal einen blick in deine Gruppen UI wirfst und auf eine leiste schaust(manabalken vom heiler).
du bist so ein: ich-rush-mal-schnell-die-ini-durch-sollen-die-anderen-doch-zusehn-wie-se-durchkommen-tanks. triffst du auf mich als heiler wirst du gnadenlos sterben, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen aber ich glaube du bist nicht auf meinem server, zum glück...


----------



## Seelchen (31. März 2010)

Bloodstalker schrieb:


> mimi und so aber mal spaß bei seite ich spiele 3 80er healer pala schami druide und ich muss die tanks schon drum betteln das sie schneller machen und die halbe ini pullen es ist doch so entwder hat man einen tank dabei der so überequipt ist das er sich ausziehen müsste um schaden zu fressen also langweilig für mich als healer oder ich bin mim schami oder druiden drinne wo das gear so topp ist das ich den tank mit einer healung wieder voll life habe was auch langweilig ist also dürfen sie mehr pullen, wenn das mit deinem mana aber nicht klappt weise sie darauf hin wenn sie es immer noch nit machen lass ihn sterben und rum heulen wayne mann muss sich auch mal durch setzten
> mfg Don



ot on: bitte, verwende satzzeichen. punkte und beistriche wurden nicht grundlos eingeführt. ot ende.

zum thema: als tank achte ich immer auf das mana meiner mitspieler. ist in der gruppe so ein "gerade 80er" geht mir das am bürzel vorbei. der hat in einer hc nichts zu suchen.
ist es der heiler, na dann raus und warten bis "debuff" abgeklungen ist.
machen dds auf pseudotank, gerne jungs, gogo. pull it. ich spott sicher nicht ab. schade, das nicht alle heiler solche leute einfach verrecken lassen.
und sollte sofort nach instanzeneintritt ein "gogo...pull " oder "ran da..." kommen. tja. dann kommt gleich mal ein "afk. tele".

wie schon einige vorposter gesagt haben, wir kennen diese instanzen in und auswendig. da ist nix neues dazu gekommen.
also mach ich auch keine wissenschaft daraus. ein bissl gas geben kann man schon. doch merke: ein vernünftiger mittelweg sollte es schon sein.

langer rede und viel sinn: bist du oom, lass sie verrecken. pullt der falsche...dito. und sollten sie dich dann kicken, hast dir sicher rep kosten erspart.

lg


----------



## Alucaard (31. März 2010)

Meine Güte wieviele Threads gabs jetzt schon zu dem Thema.....

machst euch doch einfach wenn der Tank zu blöd ist um zu warten und du bist in der glücklichen Lage der Heiler zu sein lass ihn verrecken.
Nicht anders ist beim Tank und den DD´s wenn die permanent was falsch machen dürfen se irgendwann auch sehn wo se bleiben.
Dazu immer wieder ein Thread zu eröffnen ist nur schwach und zeugt wohl eher von aufmerksamkeitsmangel oder brüllt ihr auch zig Leute auf der Strasse an und wollt bemitleidet werden wenn euch einer auf den Fuß getreten ist.
Bevor dann gleich die Flames anfangen ich persönliches kenn das Spiel aus allen Perspektive Tank, Heiler und DD und die Spieler haben in den letzten mehr als nur ein wenig Grips verloren was das Spielerische angeht aber bestes Beispiel sind ja solche Heulthreads.


----------



## BalianTorres (31. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Ich hab in der letzten Zeit nur 2 vernünftige Tanks erlebt, die auch mal den Chat gelesen haben und demnach reagiert haben.



Selbst das sind für mich keine vernünftigen Tanks. Ein halbwegs vernünftiger Tank hat den Manabalken seines Heilers im Auge und muss nicht erst per Emote, etc. darauf hingewiesen werden.


----------



## Huangwen (31. März 2010)

Spiele selber nen priester und manaproblemchen kenn ich nur, wenn ich 1600dps schaden mache(als heiler).
Wenns doch was wenig mana ist, wird zur recheten zeit der schattengeist freigelassen ->mana voll.

Das Problem des TE liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das heutzutage so viele heiler gut ausgerüstet sind. 
Die tanks sind es nun gewohnt, das dem heiler das mana nicht ausgeht und laufen munter weiter.

Nochwas, das Problem würd sich nicht stellen, wenn diese Life-geilen tanks nicht jeden sockel mit ausdauer vollhaun würden!!!
Das bringt nix, selbst für icc, denn da heil ich auch lieber nen ausgewogen gesockelten tank (weil der immer noch weniger schaden bekommt als ein ausdauer depp).
In hero inis wirds noch schlimmer, da mein ich immer das der ausdauerdepp dd-equip anhat. -> mehr manaverbrauch

Huan


----------



## Antela (31. März 2010)

Ich spiele im LVL 80 Bereich eig. ausschliesslich Tank. Und es gibt nichts, absolut nichts schlimmers wie eine Lahme Instanzgruppe.
Ich stürm von einer zur nächsten Gruppe. Meistens pull ich sogar 2 zusammen. Im besten Fall gar nicht oof kommen. Aber der Heiler
braucht nur 1 Wort im Gruppenchannel zu schreiben und ich warte ... der Tank gibt das Tempo vor, ihr solltet euch wirklich nur melden,
wenns gar nimmer geht mit dem Mana .. ausserdem sollte ein gut equipter Heiler gar nicht mehr oom gehen in einer HC ^^


----------



## Xorle (31. März 2010)

Hier prallen wieder lustige gegensätzliche Meinungen aufeinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ein guter Tank achtet auf das Mana des Heilers." vs "Ein Heiler hat gefälligst selber auf sein Mana zu achten und soll es melden, wenn es Manaprobleme gibt."

Bin da persönlich ein Verfechter der ersten Variante, weil (auch schon als Heiler erlebt) eine Ansage im Gruppenchat oft überlesen wird oder bei einem Vertreter der Gattung "Roadrunner" eine Schreibreaktionszeit von 0,3 Millisekunden nötig ist, bevor dieser schon mitten in der nächsten Gruppe kuschelt.

"Wenn ein Heiler oom geht, kann er seine Klasse nicht spielen." vs "Das Mana wird knapp, weil zu viele Tanks wie geistesgestörte Rosenverkäufer pullen."

In Beiden Aussagen steckt ein Funken Wahrheit. Hab als Tank auch schon Heiler erlebt die (in dem Beispielfall ein Holypriest) dauerhaft Gruppenheilung spammen, egal ob entsprechender Schaden reinkommt oder nicht. Ebenso als Heiler auch schon Tanks erlebt, die sich einfach übernehmen (nach dem Motto: Meine mangelhafte Ausrüstung und mein fehlendes Spielverständnis wird der Heiler schon ausbügen) oder wie bereits geschrieben sich von alles und jedem von hinten besteigen lassen (da sinkt selbst der längste Lebensbalken bedrohlich schnell runter) und dieses Spielchen im Zeitraffer bei jeder Gruppe wiederholen. 

"Ist es zu viel verlangt mich als Heiler zwischen Gruppen kurz reggen zu lassen?" vs "Ich als Tank überlebe die nächsten 34 Gruppen auch allein durch Selbstheilung, da hat jeder Heiler doch genug Zeit."

Hmmmm...warum nehmen DKs (als Beispiel mit der "besten" Selbstheilung) mit gutem Equip dann eigentlich noch Heiler mit? Packt doch einfach 4 DDs in Gruppe (am besten Klassen ohne Mana) und das Tempo kann weiter gesteigert werden...oder? 
Andererseits...vielleicht klappt das schnelle Durchrennen auch nur mit einem Heiler...hmmmm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal das Ganze aus einer anderern Perspektive betrachtet: Ich mag es, wenn eine Instanz (weil ich diese schon zu oft von innen gesehen habe) schnell durchgekämpft wird. Aber was bedeutet schnell? Für mich heißt schnell: Pullen (von mir aus auch 1-3 Gruppen wenn machbar), looten (ja, unglaublich, ich loote jeden Mob und bin scharf auf alles was am Boden glitzert *g*) und GEMEINSAM weiter. Mich nervt es ganz offen gesagt, dem Tank hinterher hetzen zu müssen, als wäre es ein Wettrennen. Der Unterschied zwischen schnell und hetzen ist nicht groß (auf eine Instanz gerechnet vieleicht maximal 5 Minuten, eher weniger), das Spielempfinden jedoch enorm. 
Die angenehmsten Instanzbesuche (rein vom Empfinden her und dem Gefühl am Ende der Ini) waren meist diejenigen, welche zwar schnell wipefrei und reibungslos abliefen, wo aber vielleicht sogar mehr als nur ein "hi" (was viele schon als zu viel "Gerede" abstrafen und nichtmal grüßen) und "bb" an Kommunikation stattfanden. Wo das Gefühl vermittelt wurde, tatsächlich als Gruppe die Instanz zu meistern. Wo man am Ende bedauert, das die Mitspieler nicht vom eigenen Server waren. Wo am Ende vielleicht sogar die Frage kommt: Hey, das hat Spaß gemacht, sollen wir noch eine Instanz zusammen machen?

Ja, ich weiß, daraufhin werden Antworten kommen: "Dann geh doch gildenintern, dann hast du alles was du dir wünschst." Stimmt ja auch, doch ich spiele MMOs in erster Linie wegen des "Multiplayer"-Anteils und nicht als Solospiel...und irgendwoher müssen (wenn vorhanden) die Einträge in der friendlist ja kommen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toamar (31. März 2010)

Antela schrieb:


> Ich spiele im LVL 80 Bereich eig. ausschliesslich Tank. Und es gibt nichts, absolut nichts schlimmers wie eine Lahme Instanzgruppe.



Das ist die richtige Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mymomo (31. März 2010)

nun - ich kenne alle seiten.. ich habe sowohl nen tank, nen heiler und nen manafressenden mage...

mit meinem druidenbären rush ich ebenfalls gern mal durch inis... ich passe mein speed aber der gruppe (vor allem des heilers) an... wenn ich merke der healer bekommt manaprobs, bekommt er entweder anregen von mir, oder aber ich geb ihm zeit zu reggen...
der druide ist aber auch heiler - ebenso wie mein palatwink den ich derzeit hochspiele... inzwischen kenne ich außerhalb von raids keine manaprobleme mehr, es sei denn die gruppe ist derart schlecht, das man ohne ende durchheilen muss... wenn dann nen imbatank mit nem itemlvl-durchschnitt von unter 200 meint er müsse ebenso tanken als hätte er nen 250er char, dann lass ich ihn halt auch mal spüren, das es so nicht weitergeht... nach 1-2 ermahnungen, lass ich ihn halt auch mal sterben, solange die restliche gruppe nicht davon gefährdet wird...
mit meinem mage kenne ich das aber ebenfalls... ich hab mir inzwischen angewöhnt mir einfach die zeit zum manareggen zu nehmen... ich setz mich hin und regge - fertig... und wenn der tank nicht merkt das jedesmal nen dd fehlt, dann braucht er mich wohl auch nicht... so hätte ich zb letztens mit etwa 5% mana (manstein zuvor gefressen / hervorrufung ebenfalls 3 mobgruppen zuvor genutzt) in einen bosskampf gehen zu müssen... als der tank dann mal wieder nicht drauf achtete, hab ich mich einfach hingesetzt und gereggt... als ich fertig war habe ich noch ein paar verbände gemacht und mich meinem beruf gewidmet... da ich dummerweise der einzige dd der gruppe war der auch wirklich schaden machte, ist die gruppe am boss verreckt... wurd natürlich angeschissen, aber ich hab meinen standpunkt dagestellt... wurd natürlich weitergeflamed vom tank, aber das war mir dann auch egal...


----------



## Alux (31. März 2010)

Ich spiele ein Priester der zwar Main Specc Shadow hat aber ich heile auch sehr gerne mit meinem Second Specc Holy. Nun nebenbei ziehe ich mir einen Druiden hoch der grad Level 29 ist. Da ich weis wie das mit dem Mana sein kann wart ich immer auf den Heal bis er vollgereggt hat. Natürlich rennen die DDs gerne vor und pullen ohne zu fragen. In Chat schreiben bringt nix also sag ich dem Heal immer bevor wir anfangen das er wenn ein DD pullt ihn nicht heilen soll, was meistens sehr amüsant ist.


Manaregg ist als Holy nicht schwer irgendwie geh ich nie oom und wenn doch bam Hymne der Hoffnung und wieder fast voll^^.


P.S. Ich glaub da gibts ein Addon was immer /s Warnungen gibt wenn man zum Beispiel Hymne der Hoffnung macht oder Schmerzunterdrückung bzw. Schutzgeist ect. Hier is ein Link zu nem Video von einem Lich King 25er Kill gefilmt von einem Holy Priest der das nutzt.


----------



## Leodegan (31. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meiner Meinung nach gibt es immer dann Probleme in Randomgruppen, wenn ein Mitglied (oder mehrere) einfach kein Gruppenspieler ist.

Nach meinem Dafürhalten bewältigt man eine Instanz gemeinsam und jedes Gruppenmitglied hat eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen.
Auch wenn die Bewältigung einer Instanz ohne einen "echten" Tank eher schwierig ist und Heilung nur bedingt durch maximierten Schaden kompensiert werden kann, sind Tank und Heiler nichts "besseres" als die DD - zumindest dann nicht, wenn man eine Instanz in angemessener Zeit absolvieren möchte.
Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist das "A und O" eines gelungenen Instanzbesuchs.

Jeder Tank freut sich ganz sicher über DD, die auf ihre Aggro achten. Jeder DD ist glücklich mit einem Tank, der zur Not mal einen Aggropatzer ausbügelt und jeder Heiler kann sich glücklich schätzen, der einen Tank erwischt, dem klar ist, dass Heilermana nicht ausschließlich für Tanks bestimmt ist, sondern dass auch ganz unerwartete Dinge geschehen können.
Wenn dann auch noch Zeit für ein paar Buffs, eine kurze Begrüßung und Verabschiedung bleibt, dann hat man eine "gute" Gruppe erwischt.

Ich persönlich bin häufig mit meinem Main (Wiederherstellungsdruidin) in Randomgruppen unterwegs und halte es gewöhnlich so:
Wenn der Tank nicht auf seine Gruppe achtet oder ein so hohes Tempo geht, dass keine Zeit zum looten bleibt oder ein DD erkennbar beabsichtigt pullt, um den Instanzgang zu beschleunigen, nehme ich den entsprechenden Charakter in meine Ignoliste auf, um ihm nicht noch einmal zu begegnen. Dann hake ich den Instanzbesuch unter der Rubrik "Schade" ab und stürze mich unverzagt in die nächste Gruppe.

Leodegan / Doki

Nachtrag: Falls es missverständlich war... selbstverständich bleibe ich "bis zum bitteren Ende" in der Gruppe. Eine Gruppe zu verlassen betrachte ich als Akt äußerster Notwehr, den ich bisher vielleicht drei- oder viermal genutzt habe. Für konstruktive Kritik ist in Katasrophengruppen eh keine Zeit, also spare ich mir das.


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (31. März 2010)

Niwrad schrieb:


> GrOß-KlEiNsChReIbUnG ist für mich kein fehler, geht nur bedeutend schneller so zu tippen und es verändert den sinn des satzes nicht.



Hihi .... sooo? Und was meine ich dann wenn ich sage "helft den armen vögeln"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:
ich spiele bislang ausschließlich DDs kenne also weder die Tank- noch die Heilersichtweise aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber auch als DD habe ich meist keine Lust, mich von einem Tank durch eine Ini hetzen zu lassen. Klar will ich auch einigermaßen zügig durch (und auch ich kenne die Inis alle sehr gut) aber es muß kein Sprint werden. Bei einem "ogog ... ich habe keine Zeit" habe ich schon keine Lust mehr, denn wenn die Leute keine Zeit haben, warum gehen sie dann in eine Ini? Wenn der Tank dann auch noch meint, nicht aufs Mana des Heiler (von meinem will ich erst gar nicht sprechen) schauen zu müssen, dann kommt von mir u.U. schon mal der offene Hinweis im Gruppenchat, dass der Heiler den Tank draufgehen lassen soll. Soll er doch gehen ... je nach Ini und Heiler kann ich durchaus auch mein Pet weiter tanken lassen, bis ein anderer Tank rein kommt und sonst warten wir halt.


----------



## Jarvic (31. März 2010)

Dieses Gerenne ist genrell sehr nervig. Man muss ja nicht durch schlurfen....aber muss das sein? Müssen die Leute alle aufs Klo oder was? Das nimmt schon alles Züge wie in der Arbeitswelt an....schneller, schneller...auf, auf.....WIR HABEN DOCH KEINE ZEIT!!!!! Gibts noch Leute, die das Spiel zum Spaß spielen?


----------



## Andoral1990 (31. März 2010)

also ich versteh nicht wieso man noch zeit zum mana reggen braucht. meine priester is frisch 80 und ich kam bisher immer mit dem schattengeist hin wenns mim mana mal eng wurde...     mim druiden hat man anregen mim shammy manatidetotem, beim pala weiß ichs nicht, spiel keinen palaheiler...


----------



## Silvanar (31. März 2010)

Ih habe seit gestern Anregen, erst einmal konnte ich das einem Magier geben waehrend eines Kampfes. Sonst musste ich es immer fuer mich selbst aufbrauchen, weil der Tank (und frecherweise auch die DD) pullen ohne Ende. Fuer mehr Ruhe und Gelassenheit in Instanzen!!!


----------



## Kiefa (31. März 2010)

also dazu sage ich nur .
du hast recht
wobei ich sage mehr.
vile tanks sind mitlerweile schami/(dudu/pala spiele nur schami kenne mich damit nich so aus) heals gewohnt die nen fight über durchgehend Kettenheal etc spammen und nachm fight sofort wieder volles mana haben und deswegen einfach dem tank hinterher in die nächste grp rennen


----------



## Lenelli (31. März 2010)

lieber TE,

falls wir gestern zufällig in einer instanz waren, ich tank du heal, dann möchte ich mich aufrichtig bei dir entschuldigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will nicht hetzen wenn ich durch eine instanz laufe, ich bin schlichtweg zu verpeilt daran zu denken, dass die anderen 4 leute keinen wut- sondern einen manabalken haben (obwohl ich selbst 2 caster spiele, darunter auch einen heiler^^). nicht alles ist böse gemeint. zur not lässt du den tank halt mal sterben, bei mir wäre das ne erziehungsmaßnahme die evtl. helfen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plek (31. März 2010)

hi,


bin auch Tank und ich hetze durch die inis, weil es mit speed einfach mehr fun macht ^^
aber wenn man mir per chat z.B. mitteilt das der heal reggen muss, halt ich natürlich auch an =)
Ego trip, never!


----------



## Chakata (31. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> ich gehe mit euch jederzeit in jede Ini und bemühe mich immer euch und die Gruppe am Leben zu erhalten. Daher eine Bitte an euch:
> 
> ACHTET AUF DAS MANA DES HEILERS!



Ich achte da als Tank sehr woll drauf aber es scheint Heiler zu geben die das Bedürfniss haben nach jeder Mobgruppe erstmal auf 100% mana zu reggen. Geht mir tierisch auf den Sack.

Des weiteren kann ich mich an KEINE ENZIGE Gruppe erinnern die mal hat antanken lassen, wieso gerade ich sollte jetzt anfangen auf irgend etwas rücksicht zu nehmen wenn je allen alles egal ist. Richtig, man muss nicht Antanken lassen ... aber Mana reggen auch nicht. Zumindest nicht in Hero instanzen. Wer das noch muss sollte es lernen mit seinem Mana zu haushalten.

Pulle nie weiter wenn heiler unter 50% Mana aber bitte nerv nicht rum mit mimimi ich will aber 100% ... nonsens

cu


----------



## Icejumper (31. März 2010)

Ich denke mal, was viele hier nicht begriffen haben, es ist ein Gruppenspiel.
Ein SPIEL in der GRUPPE, das vielleicht auch noch SPAß machen soll...?!

Glaubt Ihr, dass dieses nachhetzen Spaß macht....?

Was hält einen Tank denn davon ab, bevor er zur nächsten Mobgruppe rennt, sich mal kurz zur Gruppe umdreht und schaut, sind alle fitt? sitzt noch wer beim trinken? ...nein... ok, dann weiter.

Aber da muß man zeigen das man Tank ist, das alles nach meiner Pfeife muß!
Nur vollidioten rennen weiter und scheren sich einen Dreck um den rest der Gruppe!

Von solchen Leuten kannste auch im RL nichts erwarten!


----------



## Pumali (31. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Und an die Leute die mich jetzt mit L2P flamen: ich hatte bereits einen Ulduar-fähigen 80er heilenden Priester, den ich leider in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung mit allen anderen Chars gelöscht habe, wegen kein Bock mehr auf WoW. Also - ich ziehe zur Zeit den 2. heilenden Priester hoch. Daher kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin zu heilen und bisher auch diverse Gruppen unbeschadet durch Inis gebracht habe.



Lol viele haben das scheinbar überlesen...... Habe den ganzen Post durchgelesen und finde es lustig wieviel da was von Hero Ini schreiben.......HALLOOOO es geht um die kleinen Ini´s, wo man noch auf etwas anderes achten muß ausser auf das Mittagessen von Mutti.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Du hast recht es ist schlimm in den kleinen Ini´s. Habe gerade einen Tank angefangen (Hab nen shadow auf 80).
Und JA ich achte auf den Heiler, denn ohne Heilung sind wir alle tot!!! Das kapieren aber viel nicht oder wollen es nicht.
Ich denke mal die wollen in 10 Tagen den auf lvl 80 haben damit sie angeben können wie schnell sie leveln und imba sie sind. kotz!
Ausserdem vergessen viele das man einen neuen Char spielt und den erst lernen muß. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir. Habe leider nicht über Nacht beim schlafen gelernt wie man einen Tank spielt.


----------



## Niwrad (31. März 2010)

> GrOß-KlEiNsChReIbUnG ist für mich kein fehler, geht nur bedeutend schneller so zu tippen und es verändert den sinn des satzes nicht.





> Hihi .... sooo? Und was meine ich dann wenn ich sage "helft den armen vögeln"?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja bei sätzen die völlig ausm zusammenhang gerissen werden mag es wohl stimmen das man manchmal nicht klar erkennen kann was gemeint is. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nefretiti (31. März 2010)

Ja auch ich als Priester Heiler gebe dir Recht wobei ich mit meinem Equip ebenfalls "durchrushen" könnte. Für Heiler die gerade am Equip farmen sind oder was ich auch sehr oft sehe DDs die nicht gerade viel Schaden machen und auch mehr Dmg abbekommen ist eine Hero auch eine kleine Herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal ging ich mit einer Grp Burg Hero da waren wir zu 3/4 fertig und da bleibt der Tank auf einmal stehen dreht sich um und fragt mich ob ich denn nie OOM werde xD war auch mal lustig zu lesen.

Klar gibt es Tanks die glauben sie sind die Helden und laufen mit 5 Mobgruppen gleich zum nächsten Boss. "Die DDs machen schon fett Schaden" aber solche Spinner wird es immer geben! Da musst du hart bleiben und den Tank (meistens leidet dann die ganze Grp darunter) verrecken lassen. 
Und wenn dann noch der ein oder andere DD dabei ist mit GS"leckmichamarsch"hoch+ und glaubt er muss den Tank die Aggro klauen weil er ja sooo viel Schaden macht ist er der erste der am Boden liegt xD (meinem Freund passiert das oft wenn ich heile xD)

Es wäre interessant welchen Heiler bzw. welche Skillung du hast und welche Zauber du verwendest, vielleicht gibt es ein paar Tricks bei denen du ein bisschen mehr Mana übrig hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann dir gerne dabei helfen (falls es ein Holy oder Diszi Priester ist) wenn du Lust hast (will mich jetzt aber nicht aufdrängen) Aber auch ich habe mir von einem guten Priester helfen lassen und ich weiss wie mühsam es war nach jeder Mobgruppe Mana tanken zu müssen...

In diesem Sinne... Ich bin euer Heilär ich bin euer Gott ohne mich wärt ihr alle Tod xD (sorry das musste jetzt sein, das Lied hab ich schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf^^)


----------



## Morgytue (31. März 2010)

Ich bin Tank....

aber ich bin zum Spielen hier und nicht auf der Flucht und hab echt schon Flames bekommen, weil ich es eher gemütlich angehe. Himmel! Cataclysm ist noch ewig hin! Wir haben Zeit!

Morgy


----------



## Nefretiti (31. März 2010)

@Morgytue: Ja da gebe ich dir Recht. Wenn der Tank sich ein wenig Zeit lässt finde ich das voll in Ordnung. So kann man auch in Ruhe looten. ^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (31. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Liebe Tanks,
> 
> ...




es soll im gegenzug auch tanks geben, die in heroischen inis 3 gruppen und mehr ohne heal überleben. vielleicht ist es genau die form des manareggs, die sie dir geben. 

ich für meinen teil muss immer schmunzeln, wenn man mit 55 k life in der burg steht und bevor man am mob ist eine 19 k heilung einschlägt


----------



## Chakata (31. März 2010)

Lenelli schrieb:


> falls wir gestern zufällig in einer instanz waren, ich tank du heal, dann möchte ich mich aufrichtig bei dir entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiss auch beim besten willen nicht was das gejammer wieder soll. Wo ist bitte das Problem daran solange zu heilen bis halt oom. Wenn die ersten anfangen umzufallen kannst halt immer noch sagen: Sorry war oom das war jetzt bissel viel ohne pause. Niemand wird dem Heiler den Kopf abreissen sondern schon selbst einsehen das es halt ohne mana bissel schlecht ist zu heilen.

Aber gerade Prister mit ihrem Schattengeist oder Druiden KÖNNEN GAR NICHT OOM GEHEN. Keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll. Vieleicht sollte man seine Fertigkeiten auch nutzen? 

Aber mal ehrlich, gerade oom zu heilen ist doch das interessante und bereitet ein wenig auf Raids vor und man muss lernen mit Mana zu haushalten. Im Raid interessiert es auch niemanden ob der Heiler im Bosskampf oom ist. Da ist es die verdamte Aufgabe und Pflicht mit seinem Mana so zu haushalten das es halt hinkommt. Gerade als Heiler hat man ja sonst nichts zutun. Das gejammer hier ist total sinnfrei. Ich spiele selbst auch ab und an Heiler und selbst direkt nach dem umskillen mit 0 Mana wenn sofort gepullt ist, ist es noch möglich die Gruppe am leben zu halten. Wer das nicht schaft muss es halt lernen da kann man nicht immer die Fehler bei den anderen suchen.

bb


----------



## Aremetis (31. März 2010)

Ich spiele einen Pala Tank und auch einen DK Tank aber auch einen Heal Pala (nicht der gleiche Char wie der Tank) und muss sagen, ich verstehe meine Tank-Kollegen auch nicht. In meinen Augen ist nicht der Tank gut der der die halbe Ini pullt, sondern der Tank der weiss was er sich und der Gruppe zutrauen kann. Schon oft genug erlebt, dass der Tank dachte er wäre unverwundbar oder ähnliches. Was nützt es wenn ich 3-4 Gruppen pulle, die mich wohlmöglich noch irgendwie stunnen, Stille etc machen und ich dann doch nicht richtig tanken kann oder die DD's den Haufen gar nicht soo schnell wegbekommen weil sie vielleicht noch nicht mein Equipstand haben? Haben alle Gruppenmitglieder das gleiche Level an Ausrüstung kann man gerne das Tempo anziehen, aber ist das nicht der Fall sollte man immer sich an den schwächsten anpassen. Wie bei einer Radtour mit der Familie - der kleinste gibt das Tempo vor.

Wenn ich tanke kenne ich das so: Wenn ich ein Gebet der Besserung in den Rücken bekomme, ist das für mich das Zeichen, dass der Heal (in dem Fall Priester) ready ist. Bekomme ich das nicht - warte ich mit dem Pull. 

 Aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur alt ^^


----------



## Epicor (31. März 2010)

Mir is es auch schon sehr oft aufgefallen, dass die Tanks nur noch durch die Inis hetzen. (Bin selbst Pala DD)
Schon öfters vorgekommen, dass alle oom waren außer dem Tank, und der dann ganz allein in ne Gruppe gelaufen ist.

Bin mit 2nd Spec auch Tank (macht mir nur eben nicht soviel Spaß), aber wenn n Tank wieder meint er is hier der große Held und kann sich alles erlauben,
lass ich mich liebend gern auf eine Diskussion ein bis der Tank auch mal freiwillig die Gruppe verlässt - dann wird einfach umgespect und ich tanke selber.

Denn ich passe sehr wohl darauf auf, ob alle ausreichend Mana bzw. Life (DDs) haben. Denn ich weiß selbst, wie blöd es ist, wenn man im Kamp oom geht ^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. März 2010)

Gliothiel schrieb:


> Mana Reggen?
> Looten?
> Vielleicht auch noch Equip vergleichen?
> 
> ...



... Wie Recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Te Ich tanke und heile in Heors / Raids und achte deshalb eh immer auf das Mana des Heilers (wenn es nette DDS sind) sogar auf das DD Mana


----------



## Esda (31. März 2010)

Es ist aber noch viel witziger, wenn der Tank bei einem oom-Heiler out of sight läuft... solche Kerlchen hab ich echt gefressen...


----------



## Kamaji (31. März 2010)

Ich war selbst ewig Tank und hab immer gewartet bis ALLE gruppenmitglieder volles Mana haben (außer Hunter)

Da musst du einfach mal deine nette Art ablegen und drohen,.."Wart bis ich volles Mana hab oder du stirbst beim nächsten Mob"
Du wirst sehen, wie schnell du auf einmal reggen darfst.


----------



## Fecsy (31. März 2010)

Ich sage mir immer, der blaue Balken beim Heiler ist mein Lebensbalken. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind aber die DDs an dem rumgerenne der Tanks schuld. Wie oft erlebe ich es selbst, wie min. 1 DD in der Gruppe rumsabbeln muss: "Gogogo, Pull" obwohl der Heiler noch reggt. Wenn man nicht pullt, pullt der DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , was mich ja nicht stört... Finde mein Spott gerade nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... soll er halt verrecken


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber dann kommt der Heiler seiner "Pflicht" nach, obwohl er noch nicht voll ist, wo er es gerade jetzt nicht machen sollte, weil nicht der Tank, sondern dieser dämliche DD gepullt hat und so glaubt einen auf dicke Hose machen zu können, weil der Heiler ja immer wieder heilt.


----------



## Slighter (31. März 2010)

Hi erstmal, ich kann dein Problem verstehen das die Tanks nicht darauf warten(achten) ob der heal mana braucht oder nicht, hab selber einen tank als main. Ich guck so gut es geht das der Heal mana hat nur wenn ich dann mit ansehen muss wie die DD´s dann pullen obwohl der heal am reggen ist oder der heal mich anschnauzt lauf weiter wenn ich 40% mana hab reicht das nervt es solangsam. 

also warten auf den heiler, ok das kann man verstehen aber dann angemault zu werden weil der Heiler imba ist und meint er könne mit 40% mana dauerhaft in der ini rumrennen, wieso nicht wenn wir dann sterben ist es seien schuld. Aber echt mal es ist wie schon oft genug gesagt in jeder 3 ini so das man direkt im channel liest gogo ich will hier durch.


----------



## soul6 (31. März 2010)

morimx schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank und gebe Dir vollkommen Recht ! Ich warte immer auf die Priesterin (meine Freundin). Die Hetze in den Inis ist schlimm



Hihihihi; Also das du auf das Mana deines Heilers aufpasst, ist klar.
Sie hat wahrscheinlich den PC neben dir stehen und dann bekommst nicht nur verbal eine Ohrfeige, wenn du "Tankrush" machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
randy

ach ja p.s.: @TE ja diese Threats gibt´s bereits zig mal aber sei beruhigt, ein echter Tank (nicht die "mal kurz rnd-tanks") hat IMMER ein Auge auf dem Manabalken seines Lebensspenders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (31. März 2010)

Da ich selber Priest spiele und auch Tank, schaue ich immer auf das Mana der Heiler und Caster.

Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen das oft Tanks nur an den nächsten Pull denken, vorallem bei Bossfights einfach loslegen obwohl man nur noch 5k Mana hat und am Reggen ist.

Meine Erfahrung jedoch zeigt, das wenn ich als Heiler /y Mana! in Chat schreibe, der Tank ne Pause macht.


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2010)

Was ist reggen? ;D

Ich hab nen Tank und nen Heiler.
Als Tank... Auf Caster-Mana wird nicht gewartet, die können nen Trash aussetzen und dabei reggen. Die Heiler die ich dabei hatte sind eh nie richtig oom gegangen und wenn dann hab ich halt kurz gewartet, bzw warte ich bis sie anfangen zu reggen und mach mich dann auf den Weg zur nächsten Gruppe, bis ich da bin und nen bisschen Schaden bekommen hab.. hat der Heiler auch wieder volles Mana.

Mit meinem Heiler.. ich bin die die den Tank ärgert das er nen bisschen Flotter machen soll weil mir sonst die Füße einschlafen.. als Priester hab ich genug Regg-möglichkeiten "unterwegs". Arkaner Strom, Schattengeist etc. pp. ich brauch da keine Pause.. Tanks die nach jeder Trash Gruppe warten bis wirklich jeder 100% Mana hat kann ich nicht ausstehen, ganz ehrlich.. so schwer is es nun auch nicht.

(Alles auf 5er Heroics bezogen)


----------



## Dankin (31. März 2010)

Also in Heros versuch ichs immer wieder, leider erfolglos: Den Manapool des Heilers unter 75% zu bringen. Ich renne wie vom Affen gebissen durch die Inis, aber irgendwie scheinen die Heiler dann immer noch unterfordert. Dafür hats mir WoW einfach gemacht, schnell zu sein: Als Kriegertank kann ich mit Sturmangriff alle Gefährten hinter mir lassen und der geskillte Demoruf, der genutzte Schildwall, die Trinkets, Entwaffnen, Unterbrechen, Zauberschild oder der Stunn durch Schockwelle lassen den Gegnern auch nicht viel Schadensmöglichkeiten. Am Ende der Ini heissts dann von den DDs immer: Hey, super geheilt!

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn Du in Heros OOM gehst, dann kanns eigentlich nur an 2 Sachen liegen: 1. Du produzierst overheal wie blöde oder 2. Der Tank kann nicht tanken. Gründe: Er hat nicht genug Verteidigungswertung (oder rennt in DD Sachen rum) oder er hält nicht Aggro (du musst dauernd die DDs massiv mitheilen) oder er hat dauernd Mobs im Rücken (gibt mehr Schaden) oder er nutzt keine Fertigkeiten zur Schadensreduktion oder er nutzt keine Regenerationsfertigkeiten oder er hat zu viel gepullt (für das Equip der Gruppe).

Wenn Du OOM gehst, ist es also simpel und einfach die Schuld des Tanks. Wenn Du aber ausserhalb des Heilradius bist oder ihn nicht in Sichtweite hast, ist das Dein Fehler.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. März 2010)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Was ist reggen? ;D
> 
> 
> (Alles auf 5er Heroics bezogen)



Oder:

Warum Spielspaß haben; wenn rushen doch viel Schneller geht 

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## soul6 (31. März 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil muss immer schmunzeln, wenn man mit 55 k life in der burg steht und bevor man am mob ist eine 19 k heilung einschlägt



/sing und ich muß lachen, wie oft mir sowas auch schon passiert ist.
Abgesehen davon, dass der TE von lower inis spricht, find ich es oft echt lustig, wenn ich tanke und mein Heiler plötzlich neben mir steht und auch
auf die Mobs draufhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Burg oder Turm sind da gute Beispiele, wenn du da mit icc-equip reingehst und dem Heiler hinter dir langweilig wird.^^^^

lg


----------



## Flowersun (31. März 2010)

Habt ihr bemerkt dass viele geschrieben haben sie achten auf das Mana reggen beim Heiler? Wartet nicht drauf dass da einer sagt er wartet nicht^^ Wird sich keiner melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es hierzu schon einen Thread - es ist mir grad absolut egal - weil mir schon der Qualm aus den Ohren kommt vor Ärger....
> 
> Liebe Tanks,
> 
> ...





geh nach hause du frustrierter.... 

irgendwie tanzt jeden tag hier ein anderer an und erzählt von seinen einmalig erlebten erlebnissen...

tipp: ich hab deinen thread nichmal gelesen weil ich genau weiss worums geht... schliesslich hab ich schon alle möglichen tank-problem-varianten hier gehört... also nochmal tipp: PLS SCHREIB SOWAS HIER NICH HIN a) bringt nix... b) nervt nur... c) bringt keine abwechslung....


edit: n heiler der heutzutage manaprobleme hat... naja dazu muss ich nix sagen, der hat definitiv entweder kein skill oder schlechtes equip...


----------



## FuGhi (31. März 2010)

Diese bitte hätte ich auch an die DDs... Was bringt es, wenn ich als Tank warte, wenn die DD Meute gleich in die nächste Mobgruppe reinspringt?


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Oder:
> 
> Warum Spielspaß haben; wenn rushen doch viel Schneller geht
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



Mir macht rushen doppelt so viel Spaß als rumgegurke.. klingt komisch, is aber so!


----------



## Millwall (31. März 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> du siehst, wir haben es alle nicht einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DDs schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(meiner Erfahrung nach meckern immer nur die, egal was ist).



Zum Thema: es gibt halt immer solche und solche...leider. Ich habe als Heiler schon beides erlebt: Tanks, die auf der Flucht zu sein scheinen und dann freundliche Leute, die entweder von selbst warten oder am Anfang darum bitten, ich solle was sagen, wenn ich trinken muss.

Ersteren sollte man ab und an mal zeigen, dass sie auf den Heiler angewiesen sind (zB gemütlich sitzenbleiben und trinken...beim ersten Mal ihm dann grade noch den Arsch retten, beim zweiten Mal dann nicht mehr - quasi Lernen durch Schmerzen), den Zweiteren sollte man dankbar sein, dass es Tanks wie sie noch gibt.

Ich als Tank versuche immer, aufs Mana zu achten...aber dafür gabs auch schon rüde Sprüche ("Gogo, ich brauch kein Mana!" ---"Orly?"). Wie mans mittlerweile macht, scheint es verkehrt.


----------



## Thraxor/Archiatus (31. März 2010)

Also ich hab immer den Manahaushalt im ÜBerblick, wenn ich sehe dass mein Heiler da etwas Manaintensiver arbeiten muss, dann leg ich auch mal eine 15sek Pause vorm nächsten Pull.


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2010)

Flowersun schrieb:


> Habt ihr bemerkt dass viele geschrieben haben sie achten auf das Mana reggen beim Heiler? Wartet nicht drauf dass da einer sagt er wartet nicht^^ Wird sich keiner melden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Siehe meinen Beitrag.
Ich bin immerhin ehrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, gerade oom zu heilen ist doch das interessante und bereitet ein wenig auf Raids vor und man muss lernen mit Mana zu haushalten. Im Raid interessiert es auch niemanden ob der Heiler im Bosskampf oom ist. Da ist es die verdamte Aufgabe und Pflicht mit seinem Mana so zu haushalten das es halt hinkommt.


Danke, Super. Eben das ist der alles sagende Punkt.

Wer heutzutage in einer Hero Ini als Heiler oom geht, macht generell was falsch mit dem Heilen. Hab genug Heiler erlebt, die NIE reggen brauchten in einer Hero Ini und die waren nicht alle PDK oder ICC equippt.
Lieber sollten die Heiler, die rumheulen wegen oom mal überlegen, warum sie oom gehen.
Das liegt ganz sicher nicht an den Tanks.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. März 2010)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Mir macht rushen doppelt so viel Spaß als rumgegurke.. klingt komisch, is aber so!




Tja dann sei froh das du mich weder als Tank oder als Heiler dabei hast, mit beiden Chars würd ich dich sterben lassen und du könntest mit Bob über dein GoGo Verhalten reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seonaid (31. März 2010)

Pumali schrieb:


> Lol viele haben das scheinbar überlesen...... Habe den ganzen Post durchgelesen und finde es lustig wieviel da was von Hero Ini schreiben.......HALLOOOO es geht um die kleinen Ini´s, wo man noch auf etwas anderes achten muß ausser auf das Mittagessen von Mutti.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich schon 3 Seiten vorher gemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ausserdem vergessen viele das man einen neuen Char spielt und den erst lernen muß. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir. Habe leider nicht über Nacht beim schlafen gelernt wie man einen Tank spielt.



Es gibt ja auch noch komplett neue Spieler die keinen Twink sondern nen Main hochziehen und diese durchrush-Mentalität überhaupt nicht kennen. Jaaaaa, die gibt es tatsächlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst Flammenschlund laufen die Twink-Tanks wie bescheuert durch die Mobgruppen und wer nicht mitkommt hat halt Pech gehabt. Ich zieh mir gerade auf Madmortem nen Schami-Heal hoch (18) und hab's gestern erlebt. Leider musste der Tank dann auch mal verrecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf den Thread hier bezogen hab ich das Gefühl bei manchen Leuten: Ob Thema getroffen oder verfehlt ist egal, Hauptsache geflamed.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

Aber mal ehrlich... nur weil du zu doof bist (sagst es ja selber), soory das ich das so sag....

aber nur weil du jetz nen noobchar hast, sollen die tanks jetz grossartig auf dich warten? Oo

ich sagsmal so... der tank macht was er will... egal was der heiler möchte: verreckt der tank paarmal, dann kann er leaven und in 15 sec neue gruppe finden.... das erklärt doch alles

ich hatte auch einen n811irodiszipriest... ich hab ihn von 70 auf 80 in der skillung hochgelevelt und mir mit dem nur healequip währenddessen geholt... als ich 80 war war ich unoombar... also weiss ich echt nich was deine fehler sind...


----------



## Masouk (31. März 2010)

/SIGN

Da ich z.B. beim Farmen auf 2. Skillung bin, wechsel ich erst nach Eintritt in der INI in den 1. Spec. Es gibt ja genug Gimps, die diese 30 sekündige Einladung verpassen... 
Der Spec-Wechsel bringt aber mit sich, dass man mit 0,00000 Mana dasteht, nicht buffen kann etc. Was macht jetzt der Tank? Rennt los.
Schade nur, dass ich nicht abgebrüht genug bin, den einfach machen zu lassen. Bin halt ein Gutmensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach der ersten irgendwie überstandenen Gruppe frag' ich dann, ob er weiß, dass ein Heiler Mana braucht. Meist wartet er dann. 

Mit einem befreundeten Tank machen wir es immer so, dass wir uns gegenseitig im Fokus haben. Sieht er, dass ich beim Mana unter ca. 50/60% bin, wartet er. Bei einem anstehenden Boss schon bei unter 80/90%. Stille Absprache. Was aber macht jetzt der geneigte Imba-Roxxor-DD? Flüstert den Tank an, warum es nicht weitergeht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Und nein, ich spiele nicht was anderes; und nein, ich kündige nicht meinen Account; und nein und überhaupt._


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Mir macht rushen doppelt so viel Spaß als rumgegurke.. klingt komisch, is aber so!



nope klingt normal... obwohl das viele für behindert halten...

ich für meinen teil hab nach über einem jahr keinen bock mehr in gammelheros durchzuspazieren... wie die aussehen interessiert mich nicht(mehr) was dort passiert auch nicht... ich will dort nur die marken und das so schnell es geht... in der regel dauert bei mir (ich heiler, bro->tank) ne heroinnie maximal 13 minuten... aber das mit random... burg sogar schon in 8 min hingelegt....

wie auch immer:

ich finds echt nervig wenn man zugejammert wird wenn man mal rushen will... verständnis dafür bekommt man in 30% der fälle, bei den restlichen % wird man zugeflamed....


----------



## tempusgolem (31. März 2010)

Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft, aber das was heutzutage abgeht in Randomgruppen ist einfach nur zum Kotzen. Ich schaue auf das Gruppenmana und lasse auch looten, der Dank ist, dass man rundherum zugeflamed wird. Ich tanke nur noch für Gildenmitglieder. 

Ich verstehe eh nicht warum nur noch durchgerannt werden muss, ob so ne Ini jetzt 10 oder 15 Minuten dauert, ist ja eigentlich mal wirklich egal. Wenn es manchen so darauf ankommt, dass sie ihre wertvolle Lebenszeit verschwenden, sollten sie evtl. lieber mit dem Zocken aufhören.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

Seonaid schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch komplett neue Spieler die keinen Twink sondern nen Main hochziehen und diese durchrush-Mentalität überhaupt nicht kennen. Jaaaaa, die gibt es tatsächlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yop aber wer soll sich jetz wem anpassen?.... die alteingesessenen sich den neuankömmlingen... oder logischerweise die neuankömmlinge sich den alteingesessenen?.... sonst könnt ich auch nen fiat-punto nehmen und erwarten die formel1 mit 60km/h gefahren wird weil mein auto schei*e ist....


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> wie die aussehen interessiert mich nicht(mehr) was dort passiert auch nicht... ich will dort nur die marken und das so schnell es geht... in der regel dauert bei mir (ich heiler, bro->tank) ne heroinnie maximal 13 minuten... aber das mit random... burg sogar schon in 8 min hingelegt....




*Fail*

Ich weiß auch wie die Inis aussehen, mir geht es um das zwischenmenschliche, dem Schreiben, dem rumwitzeln, dem Spaß haben mit Menschen die ein SPIEL spielen ..

Aber .. Wasser in die Mühlen ...

*wegtreten und weitermachen!*
.....


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> nope klingt normal... obwohl das viele für behindert halten...
> 
> ich für meinen teil hab nach über einem jahr keinen bock mehr in gammelheros durchzuspazieren... wie die aussehen interessiert mich nicht(mehr) was dort passiert auch nicht... ich will dort nur die marken und das so schnell es geht... in der regel dauert bei mir (ich heiler, bro->tank) ne heroinnie maximal 13 minuten... aber das mit random... burg sogar schon in 8 min hingelegt....
> 
> ...




<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (31. März 2010)

einfach mal arschloch sein. wenn ich mit meinem heiler in random innis gehe und dort keiner auf mein mana achtet kanns schonmal sein das der ein oder andere stirbt weil ich nicht auf seinen lebensbalken achte. auge und auge. 

das ganze gehetze bringt ehh nix. wie oft sehe ich das gruppen vorallem pats umgehen um zeit zu sparen und irgendwer zieht dann doch aggro und schon hat man 2 gruppen am arsch die einen fressen. ist auch nur ein wipe deswegen das ergebnis brachte das ganze gehetze nichts. der ton macht die musik. wenns danach wieder der scheiss heiler schuld ist geh ich einfach. was interessierts mich ob ich 15 oder 30 minuten deserteur bin ? geh ich halt blümchen farmen in der zeit und wenn ich mich wieder anmelden darf hab ich sofort ne gruppe. 

was ich aber viel schlimmer finde als tanks sind dds die meinen schwanz-o-meter rekorde brechen zu müssen, im T9+ da stehn und einem heiler sagen er soll nicht rumflennen " is ja nur heroic ". diese lassen dem tank meistens garkeine zeit zum antanken. da lasse ich auch schonmal einen sterben und lasse mir viel zeit mit dem rezzen, erstmal hinsetzen und warten bis mana voll wird *grins* dann rezzen, damit er sieht was ich von seiner aktion halte wenn er verbal nicht zu mäßigen ist und stur weiter pullt was das zeug hält nur um seine 8k+ dps zu fahren. 

da sollte blizzard einfach mal was ändern. ein dd der meint aggro ziehn zu müssen sollte einfach automatisch ein onehitwonder werden und instant umfallen wenn er keine platte trägt. schon wäre die sache erledigt mit dem damagewahnsinn. wie schön könnte das sein wenn jede "nicht-Tank-Klasse" wüsste das wenn sie aggro zieht sie so gut wie tot ist und da auch kein heiler was dran ändern kann ^^. alles im spiel muss erzwungen werden von blizzard, man kann sich nicht darauf verlassen das die spieler das unter sich klären. 

das beste beispiel ist die olle kugel auf die jeder vor dem patch gerne mal bedarf würfelte auch wenn sie im ah nur 6 gold kostete. jetzt wurde uns diese entscheidung abgenommen und jeder würfelt automatisch gier. es wird uns also abgenommen und wir werden " gezwungen " fairer zu würfeln ^^. so muss es laufen. weniger entscheidungsfreiheit = harmonischer spielen.


----------



## Alexwrtm (31. März 2010)

Ich persönlich habe kein problem was das oom gehen angeht wenn die gruppe entsprechend ist, das problem tritt auch weniger in gruppen mit gut ausgestatten tanks aus sondern mit tanks die grade 80 sind und mit 32k hp rumrennen oder weniger was ja auch erstmal kein problem ist hat ja früher auch sehr gut geklappt, das problem ist nur wenn der schlecht equipte tank, die meisten dann auch gehen die die dd#s keine aggro halten einen ganzen raum heilt und man dann weil die gruppe viel schaden frisst und der tank auch nach dem kampf low mana hat der tank aber nicht draufachtet und dirckt den näcksten raum pullt. Naja ich regge immer in solchen sittuwation voll und entweder lent der tank dann noch oder nicht und meisten bekommen die dd's es auch mit und machen keinen dmg also stirbt nur einer und der hat in diesem moment auch verdient.


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> *Fail*
> 
> Ich weiß auch wie die Inis aussehen, mir geht es um das zwischenmenschliche, dem Schreiben, dem rumwitzeln, dem Spaß haben mit Menschen die ein SPIEL spielen ..
> 
> ...




Jo, und wenn ich das will geh ich mit der Gilde oder Freunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. März 2010)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Jo, und wenn ich das will geh ich mit der Gilde oder Freunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast Freunde die genau so rumhetzen? 

Auf welchem Realm warste gleich nochmal ? Ich hoff mal nicht auf meinem ...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. März 2010)

Wie man es als Tank macht ist es sowieso immer falsch. Nimmt man Rücksicht auf die anderen und wartet, bis die Heiler getrunken haben, dann fangen schon die DD an zu pullen und nörgeln rum "pull mal ein wenig schneller du nap!". Wenn man es dann schneller macht, dann wird man wieder zugenörgelt, dass allen das Mana ausgeht. Irgendwie ist der Tank doch immer der Schuldige -.- . 

Die Leute, die sich hier nur über die Tanks beschweren, dass wir so scheiße sind... warum spielt ihr nicht selbst einen Tank und geht mal mit gutem Beispiel voran für alle Spieler ein Vorbild zu sein? Nörgeln könnt ihr alle echt prima!


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Du hast Freunde die genau so rumhetzen?
> 
> Auf welchem Realm warste gleich nochmal ? Ich hoff mal nicht auf meinem ...



"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich weiß auch wie die Inis aussehen, mir geht es um das zwischenmenschliche, dem Schreiben, dem rumwitzeln, dem Spaß haben"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]->  Wenn ich das will, geh ich mit Freunden oder der Gilde in die Instanz.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Da kanns auch mal schnell gehen um irgend nen Geschwindigkeits-Report aufzustellen, oder einfach nen bisschen rumdümpeln.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]und nun übertreibs nicht so mit dem Realm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Irmeli (31. März 2010)

Was soll das? Kenn ich doch aus RL !

100km Autobahn, er überholt mich nach 10km. Nach der Ausfahrt steht er direkt vor mir!

Ist in WoW genau so, egal ob Tank, Heal od. DD (Mercedes, BMW, Porsche od. Audi).

P.S. A....loch bleibt A....loch!


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Gonzo73 schrieb:


> Naja...also ich bin einer dieser Flitzer!
> 
> und wenn ich am anfang sehe das der Heiler einen Manapool von 30K hat, dann gebe ich Vollgas.
> Beschwert hat sich noch niemand.
> ...



poste bei sowas auch immer gleich deine Charnamen, damit man weiss wann man zu desertieren hat. Ich hasse solche tanks auch.
Spass macht das rushen nämlich keinem, weder den Heilern noch den DDs


----------



## Männchen (31. März 2010)

Das Problem ist einfach, das oftmals Leute mit einem zu großen EQ Unterschied in die Gruppen kommen und z.B. ein frisch 80er Heiler mehr trinken muß, als ein Spieler, der komplett episch ausgestattet ist. Mein Bäumchen z.B. muß in den HC Instanzen gar nicht mehr trinken und ein Tank auf ähnlichem Niveau kann dann auch "durchrasen". Hatte auch schon einen unerfahrenen Tank dabei und bis zum ersten Boss Burg Utgarde gingen bei dem 1 Million Heilung drauf ... normal komme ich mit knapp 500.000 Heilung für die gesamte Instanz aus. 
Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, das die selektive Wahrnehmung gerade bei Onlinespielern stark ausgeprägt ist und vom Sozialverhalten einiger Spieler mag ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## Berli123 (31. März 2010)

Scheiß auf den heiler, wer brauch bitteschön in einer hero noch nen heiler? (mal abgesehen von den 3 neuen heros)

Ich denke jeder gummeltank hat mittlerweile unbuffed seine 40k life. 
Wenn ich hero daily gehe frage ich den heiler ob er dd specc hat damit die ini schneller geht. 
Und wenn es eng wird soll er eben reinheilen.

Die heros sind ausgelegt auf tanks im hp bereich von 20k und nicht vonn vollgebufften 55k hp tanks.

Und mal erlich wenn ein heiler in einer hero oom geht sollte er mal sein overheal beachten.


----------



## Lycidia (31. März 2010)

So - nachdem ich jetzt oft genug gelesen habe, dass ich meine Klasse nicht spielen kann, genug Möglichkeiten habe während des Kampfes mein Mana zu regenerieren, und ich hätte ja meinen Char wieder herstellen lassen können.

1. Ich wusste nicht, dass ich bei selbst getätigter Löschung den Char wieder herstellen lassen kann (Asche auf mein Haupt, dass ich nicht allwissend bin)

2. Ich bin weder 80 und epic equipt sondern mittlerweile 67 und arbeite mich hoch

3. Doch - ich kann meinen Char spielen - das hab ich erst gestern wieder bewiesen in einer Ini in der auf einmal zig Mobs auf uns einprügelten (Lob vom Tank bekommen)

4. Da ich grad 67 bin habe ich allein den Schattengeist um Mana wiederherzustellen. Und den nutze ich natürlich auch genauso wie Tränke

5. Bin ich mittlerweile so eingestellt, dass ich ne Gruppe sofort verlasse, wenn ich sehe, dass ein Tank ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste losprescht

Und ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Kommunikation und ein bischen Freundlichkeit bringt schon ne Menge. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Spass macht das rushen nämlich keinem, weder den Heilern noch den DDs


Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Gibt genug Heiler, die den Tank durch die Ini hetzen. Wenn der Heal das so will, hab ich als Tank kein Problem damit, da ich mit meinem Mainchar ( DK Tank ) und besten Twink ( Pala Tank ) eh nur noch die Frostembleme brauche.


----------



## Seonaid (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> yop aber wer soll sich jetz wem anpassen?.... die alteingesessenen sich den neuankömmlingen... oder logischerweise die neuankömmlinge sich den alteingesessenen?.... sonst könnt ich auch nen fiat-punto nehmen und erwarten die formel1 mit 60km/h gefahren wird weil mein auto schei*e ist....



Miteinander heißt das Zauberwort. Der Tank achtet auf den Heiler (mindestens), der Heiler macht die Gruppe heil. 

Ich glaube es traut sich niemand zu schreiben, daß er die Instanz von innen noch nie gesehen hat oder daß er Neuling ist weil dann 3 Leute die Gruppe leaven wegen "dem Noob".

Wenn ich mit meinem 80er Heal mal ne Manapause brauche, setze ich mich hin und trinke weil der Tank mit den DDs sicherlich auch mal ne Mobgruppe ohne mich plattmachen kann. Und ich muss ja auch nicht immer die vollen 27 Sekunden trinken. Aber wenn ich nach nem Fehlpull von irgend einem Deppen-DD komplett OoM bin und nach nem Manapot dann wirklich am Ende des Balkens rumdümpele und der Tank rennt dann vor zur nächsten Gruppe ..... dann hat er leider Pech gehabt und muss zum BoB.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. März 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> *Scheiß auf den heiler*, wer brauch bitteschön in einer hero noch nen heiler? (mal abgesehen von den 3 neuen heros)



.... Du bist raus ... Einfach nur raus.. Lösch mal bitte deinen Char du tust der WoW Gemeinschaft damit einen Riesen Gefallen 

.......


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> *Fail*
> 
> Ich weiß auch wie die Inis aussehen, mir geht es um das zwischenmenschliche, dem Schreiben, dem rumwitzeln, dem Spaß haben mit Menschen die ein SPIEL spielen ..
> 
> ...



klar dann bist du warscheindlich 1 von 20 leuten die so drauf sind... denn wenn ich meine heroinnies am dienstag (raidfreier tag) mache, dann schreibt gewöhnlich niemand mit mir.... edit: mit bissl skill kann man rushen+schreiben gleichzeitig machen (makros helfen auch)

aber letztendlich is mir das zwischenmenschliche voll egal... ich heuchel mir doch nix selber vor und tu so als wär ich 15 minuten lang der beste kumpel meines unbekannten gruppenkollegen... marken sind alles was ich will... freunde treff ich im rl und sauf mit denen

beim letzten punkt geb ich dir recht... mit spass am SPIEL.... zu fanatisch darf man mit WoW auf keinen fall umgehen...

ich sagsmal so: es gibt wie du die einen die das "zwischenmenschliche"(zwischendigitale xD) wollen... das sind in realität (abgesehen von buffed-comm) vielleicht 1 von 20 leuten
und es gibt diejenigen wie mich, die einfach so schnell und effizient wie möglich ne inni machen wollen... (verständlich wenn man ne inni schon 70 mal gesehen hat, hats mit spiel nixmehr zutun sondern fast mit "arbeit")....


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> .... Du bist raus ... Einfach nur raus.. Lösch mal bitte deinen Char du tust der WoW Gemeinschaft damit einen Riesen Gefallen
> 
> .......



/Sign


----------



## Xerom (31. März 2010)

Naja als Heiler kommts drauf an wie Du vom eq Stand bist.
Ausgehend davon das Du Item lvl 232 bist und eventuell schon paar Dinge geschneidert hast / bekommen hast wie königliche Mondgespinnstrobe und die königlichen Mondgespinnst Armschienen, vom Schmied Titanstahlwächter vom Inschriftenkundler Buch der Verdammnis oder etwa schon aus der Grube die Chirugennadel hast und alles schön gesockelt mit Zaubermacht und Tempowertung ( bis auf die Nadel war das mein eq wo ich erst als Heiler begonnen habe) dann ist Burg eher Langweilig bei ner guten Gruppe. Wenn Du Glück hast machst Du vor dem ersten Boss auf Tank Gebet der Besserung, setzt Erneuerung nach das wars Gruppe bleibt in der Regel bei 100% Leben oder Du machst max. Kreis der Heilung. 
Mana probleme darfs da gar nicht geben nicht mal im Ansatz.

Wenn mal ne schlechtere Gruppe bei ist weil die erst Angefangen HC`s zu Farmen gibts den Schattengeist für Manareg oder Hymne der Hoffnung.

Wenn es doch mal so ist das ein Tank einfach rumrast und meint ne Ini in unter drei Minuten zu machen habe ich ein Macro ``Heiler braucht Mana`` dieses habe ich abgeändert in rote Schrift mit dem Zusatz ``Heile weiter wenn Mana voll`` Weil es so ist wenn der Tank meint er muss rasen dann werden die dd hektisch es passieren fehler und der schaden den die ganze Gruppe nimmt ist Unverhältnismäßig hoch somit ist der Manaverbrauch dementsprechend.

Die Tanks sind auf manchen Servern ziemlich Arrogant zumindest auf Blackhand posten im Channel für X g Tanke ich euch oder in inis meinen der Chef zu sein nunja ohne den Heiler ist der Tank Dreck Wert ich leave dann und gut.

Nach Port in Ini sage ich immer `` gerne zügig aber immer mit dem Auge auf anderen wenn ihr weitermacht ohne auf andere zu achten habt ihr das Gruppenspiel nicht verstanden und ich lass euch sterben`` gekickt wurde ich noch nie verlassen habe ich schon öfters ist aber nicht mein Ding das hängen lassen, und wenn ich wegen meiner Klarstellung gekickt werde na und nächste Gruppe und gut.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> .... Du bist raus ... Einfach nur raus.. Lösch mal bitte deinen Char du tust der WoW Gemeinschaft damit einen Riesen Gefallen
> 
> .......


Naja, so ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Hab schon oft mit in Heros gesteckt wo der Heiler zu mir sagte " Tank, ich geh mal in DD Spec, reicht ja völlig aus dich so zu heilen ".

Wenn der Heiler sieht, das es eine gute Gruppe ist, sagt keiner was dagegen.


----------



## Xerom (31. März 2010)

Naja als Heiler kommts drauf an wie Du vom eq Stand bist.
Ausgehend davon das Du Item lvl 232 bist und eventuell schon paar Dinge geschneidert hast / bekommen hast wie königliche Mondgespinnstrobe und die königlichen Mondgespinnst Armschienen, vom Schmied Titanstahlwächter vom Inschriftenkundler Buch der Verdammnis oder etwa schon aus der Grube die Chirugennadel hast und alles schön gesockelt mit Zaubermacht und Tempowertung ( bis auf die Nadel war das mein eq wo ich erst als Heiler begonnen habe) dann ist Burg eher Langweilig bei ner guten Gruppe. Wenn Du Glück hast machst Du vor dem ersten Boss auf Tank Gebet der Besserung, setzt Erneuerung nach das wars Gruppe bleibt in der Regel bei 100% Leben oder Du machst max. Kreis der Heilung. 
Mana probleme darfs da gar nicht geben nicht mal im Ansatz.

Wenn mal ne schlechtere Gruppe bei ist weil die erst Angefangen HC`s zu Farmen gibts den Schattengeist für Manareg oder Hymne der Hoffnung.

Wenn es doch mal so ist das ein Tank einfach rumrast und meint ne Ini in unter drei Minuten zu machen habe ich ein Macro ``Heiler braucht Mana`` dieses habe ich abgeändert in rote Schrift mit dem Zusatz ``Heile weiter wenn Mana voll`` Weil es so ist wenn der Tank meint er muss rasen dann werden die dd hektisch es passieren fehler und der schaden den die ganze Gruppe nimmt ist Unverhältnismäßig hoch somit ist der Manaverbrauch dementsprechend.

Die Tanks sind auf manchen Servern ziemlich Arrogant zumindest auf Blackhand posten im Channel für X g Tanke ich euch oder in inis meinen der Chef zu sein nunja ohne den Heiler ist der Tank Dreck Wert ich leave dann und gut.

Nach Port in Ini sage ich immer `` gerne zügig aber immer mit dem Auge auf anderen wenn ihr weitermacht ohne auf andere zu achten habt ihr das Gruppenspiel nicht verstanden und ich lass euch sterben`` gekickt wurde ich noch nie verlassen habe ich schon öfters ist aber nicht mein Ding das hängen lassen, und wenn ich wegen meiner Klarstellung gekickt werde na und nächste Gruppe und gut.


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

/edit: erster von 2 Doppelposts, gelöscht


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

Seonaid schrieb:


> Miteinander heißt das Zauberwort. Der Tank achtet auf den Heiler (mindestens), der Heiler macht die Gruppe heil.
> 
> Ich glaube es traut sich niemand zu schreiben, daß er die Instanz von innen noch nie gesehen hat oder daß er Neuling ist weil dann 3 Leute die Gruppe leaven wegen "dem Noob".
> 
> Wenn ich mit meinem 80er Heal mal ne Manapause brauche, setze ich mich hin und trinke weil der Tank mit den DDs sicherlich auch mal ne Mobgruppe ohne mich plattmachen kann. Und ich muss ja auch nicht immer die vollen 27 Sekunden trinken. Aber wenn ich nach nem Fehlpull von irgend einem Deppen-DD komplett OoM bin und nach nem Manapot dann wirklich am Ende des Balkens rumdümpele und der Tank rennt dann vor zur nächsten Gruppe ..... dann hat er leider Pech gehabt und muss zum BoB.



Du vermischt passionsfrüchte mit sellerie...

miteinander heisst das zauberwort von buffed... aber in der realität (also in wow... klar nicht realität aber ihr checkt was i meine^^) ist tatsache dass jeder sich um sich kümmert... es gibt da zwar die ein- oder andere ausnahme aber die grosse mehrheit denkt nunmal so... das ist fakt, das weiss jeder, daran kann man nix ändern....

wenn jezt 4 von 5 leuten klarkommen mit nem rush und nur der heiler probleme hat... dann ist der heiler für diese gruppe nicht gut genug und nicht andersrum... ergo: der heiler hält die fr***^^ oder er geht und wird ersetzt

in 4 jahren world of warcraft hab ich ein sogenanntes "miteinander" noch nie erlebt... das ist einfach nur buffed.de wunschdenken... ein miteinander existiert in wow quasi bis auf paar ausnahmen nicht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> da ich ... eh nur noch die Frostembleme _*brauche*_.



Spass? Fehlanzeige.
Wenn's Spass machen würde würde man nicht ALLES dafür tun, es möglichst hinter sich zu bringen.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

Aber zurück zum thema....
das mit dem heiler peil ich nicht, bin ja selber priest.....

das argument mit neuem char hat für mich keinen wert, da man auch durch die quests von 70 auf 80 genug items bekommt um einigermassen unoombar zu sein... dazukommt der equipstand des rests der gruppe (ergo man muss weniger heilen).... 

ich denk einfach der te konnte seinen char nicht zocken... ulduar is auch keine referenz, maximal die hardmodes (weil auf normal is ulduar nich wirklich schwer)...


----------



## tempusgolem (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum thema....
> das mit dem heiler peil ich nicht, bin ja selber priest.....
> 
> das argument mit neuem char hat für mich keinen wert, da man auch durch die quests von 70 auf 80 genug items bekommt um einigermassen unoombar zu sein... dazukommt der equipstand des rests der gruppe (ergo man muss weniger heilen)....
> ...



Wenn man so imba ist, sollte man evtl. ne ini alleine machen.


----------



## Xerom (31. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Doppelpost



Ich bitte mit allem Ehrfürchtigem Respekt um Entschuldigung und hoffe nicht Dich deiner Konzentration für die Hausaufgaben heute Mittag beraubt zu haben.


@ Moderatoren

kann bitte einer den doppelten Post löschen? Die Seite reagiert heute sehr langsam bei mir und war unachtsam dem Ladebalken gegenüber und habe zweimal Antworten geklickt.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Spass? Fehlanzeige.
> Wenn's Spass machen würde würde man nicht ALLES dafür tun, es möglichst hinter sich zu bringen.


ähm.... wieso Fehlanzeige ? Ich hab meinen Spaß dabei. Aber wahrscheinlich definiert das jeder anderes was ja vollkommen ok ist. Aber wenn ich ( und vielleicht andere ) mit 1 oder 2 Chars nur noch Frostembleme brauchen, dann sollte man verstehen, das man nicht mehr Zeit als nötig in der jeweiligen Ini verbringen will. Die andere Zeit kann man dann besser mit einem kleinen Twink verbringen und ihn hochleveln, was Spaß macht oder man macht aus Spaß mal 2 - 3 Dailys oder .......

Also hört mit solchen Äußerungen auf, das Spieler, die schnell durch eine Ini wollen und es können, keinen Spaß hätten. 

Ich gebe allerdings zu, wenn es für die erste rnd Hero Daily keine Frostembleme geben würde, ich auch mit den 2 Chars in keine Ini mehr gehen würde. Warum ? weil es mir keinen Spaß mehr machen würde, sondern es mir mehr Spaß macht dann einen weiteren Char zu equippen.

Daran kann nichts falsch sein, ist völlig legitim, und wer das nicht versteht, dem ist leider nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Seonaid (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> in 4 jahren world of warcraft hab ich ein sogenanntes "miteinander" noch nie erlebt... das ist einfach nur buffed.de wunschdenken... ein miteinander existiert in wow quasi bis auf paar ausnahmen nicht.



Na, dann hatte ich bisher wohl Glück. Ich hatte eine gute Gilde in der Teamplay noch was wert war. 

Wenn ich heile tankt in der Regel mein Mann, der würde sich hüten nicht auf mich zu achten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn ich mal alleine losziehe, dann hatte ich bisher in 90 % der Random-Gruppen Leute die nicht "ogogo" drauf waren sondern tatsächlich noch miteinander spielen. 

Die restlichen 10 % kann ich verschmerzen. 

Wenn WoW schon vor 3 Jahren so ein Ellenbogen-Spiel gewesen wäre, hätte ich vermutlich wieder das Stricken angefangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (31. März 2010)

Ich mach das so:
Wenn der Heiler mal bei 10% ist,sage ich ihm er solle ruhig reggen

Trotzdem renne ich in die nächste gruppe,aber benutze sowas wie Wilde reg.

Ansonsten achte ich immer auf das Mana,da ich aber zu 95% mit gut equipten oder Pala healern in 
Instanzen komme,muss ich kaum warten


----------



## Amandea (31. März 2010)

Also ich persönlich liebe durchrushen.

Mein Tank achtet dadrauf das der Heiler immer 70% Mana hat. Dann bleib ich kurz stehen, wenn er sich setzt und reggt ist gut, wenn er stehen bleibt wird weiter gepullt. 

Als Priester kann ich es nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum du oom bist. Selbst mit Naxx Equip damals musste ich mich selten hinsetzen und reggen. Und dieses Jahr kam es erst einmal vor. Der Tank war frisch 80 und konnte die Aggro nicht so gut gegen die viel besser equipten dd's halten, das halt mehr die dd's als der Tank getankt haben. Aber da brauchte ich nichtmal was sagen, es wurde automatisch angehalten. Normal reicht vorm Pull ein Gebet aufm Tank, wenns kein Bär oder Krieger ist ein Schild, und sobald er in die Mobgruppe reingesprungen ist eine Erneuerung. Wenn ein dd mal bissel schaden bekommt, Kreis der Heilung oder mal eine Blitzheilung. Je nach Gruppe und langeweile kämpfe ich auch mit.

Es gibt mehrere Ursachen warum du kein Mana hast.

1: Du bist noch Shadow gespect und hast es vergessen (mir mit dem Schami passiert, healskillung und Verstärkerequip an und wunder mich warum ich nach 7 Heilungen kein Mana mehr habe)
2: Du haust große Heilungen raus auch wenn jemand nur 500 schaden bekommt (aber da es ja dein 2. Priester ist, sollte man annehmen du kannst ihn spielen)
3. Der Tank kann die Aggro nicht halten und die dds bekommen zuviel Schaden.
4. Die dd's können ihre Klasse nicht spielen, overnuken und sind zu dumm das Tar zu wechseln, damit der Tank gelegenheit hat sie zurück zu spotten.

Ich habe mir nicht alle 10 oder 11 Seiten durchgelesen, aber vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit einen erfahrenen Priester unterhalten und dir Tipps geben lassen. Eventuell auch umsockeln wenn du solche Mana probleme hast.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (31. März 2010)

so ich bin wech... 12 seiten über so einen müll zu schreiben, deutet dass der thread nix bringt


----------



## Hellikut (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> Du vermischt passionsfrüchte mit sellerie...
> 
> miteinander heisst das zauberwort von buffed... aber in der realität (also in wow... klar nicht realität aber ihr checkt was i meine^^) ist tatsache dass jeder sich um sich kümmert... es gibt da zwar die ein- oder andere ausnahme aber die grosse mehrheit denkt nunmal so... das ist fakt, das weiss jeder, daran kann man nix ändern....
> 
> in 4 jahren world of warcraft hab ich ein sogenanntes "miteinander" noch nie erlebt... das ist einfach nur buffed.de wunschdenken... ein miteinander existiert in wow quasi bis auf paar ausnahmen nicht.





Makro: Kurz Mana Tanken. 
Tank rennt in die Mobgruppe stirbt, beschwert sich über die schlechte Gruppe ( ja ja is scho recht Meister) und verschwindet. 
Wer Wind sät, wird Sturm ernten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da diese Erfahrungen reichlich sind, stumpfen wir alle ein bisschen mehr und mehr ab, was sehr sehr schade ist. 

Aber ich treffe immer wieder auf Spieler, wie aus der Plüschtierabteilung, die absolut nett, redsam, intelligent und rücksichtsvoll sind. Dann schalte ich auch sofort auf Softmodus und fang das Quatschen an. 


Aber wie immer: Alles Gute ist rar


----------



## Hellikut (31. März 2010)

Huuuuups. Tja, Doppelposts sind heute wohl vorprogrammiert, tschulligung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dameon (31. März 2010)

Leute, ich bin begeistert. Der Treat ist 12 Seiten lang und es kommt kaum Geflame vor. Super. Können wir nicht alle auf einen Server transen? Dann ist die WOW-Welt wieder in Ordnung und das "Spiel" macht wieder Spaß. 
Und das ist keine Ironie.
THX


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> ähm.... wieso Fehlanzeige ?
> ...
> Ich gebe allerdings zu, wenn es für die erste rnd Hero Daily keine Frostembleme geben würde, ich auch mit den 2 Chars in keine Ini mehr gehen würde. Warum ? weil es mir keinen Spaß mehr machen würde, sondern es mir mehr Spaß macht dann einen weiteren Char zu equippen.



Eben. 
Dir machen die beiden Marken Spass, nicht der run, und das ist genau was ich meine.

und im Unterschied zu Dir soll es tatsächlich auch noch Leute geben, die gerne in die Inis gehen. Mich z.B.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> so ich bin wech... 12 seiten über so einen müll zu schreiben, deutet dass der thread nix bringt


Anscheinend war der Müll aber so wichtig das du dieses Posting noch verfassen musstest *eyesroll*


----------



## schmetti (31. März 2010)

Lass dir deinen 80iger wieder herstellen! 
Mein Jäger war 2 Jahre Gelöscht und ich habe ihn trotzdem wieder bekommen.
Und im übrigen stimme ich dir zu


----------



## ogum (31. März 2010)

ich habe auch lange priest gespielt; denke mal das ist ganz einfach: ansagen das man jetzt regt und sitzenbleiben; nach dem 1. wipe warten sie schon.
-- wenn man sieht wie mäßig equipte Krieger mit 2hd tanken und dann durchrushen wollen, braucht man die schuld nicht beim heiler suchen


----------



## babbelfisch (31. März 2010)

Ich spiel mir zur Zeit auch einen kleinen tank hoch und mein freund einen priester... ich achte IMMER auf mana, sogar von DDs weil ich weiss wie nervig es sein kann wenn der tank einfach so durchrennt und man ohne mana dasteht... Allerdings hab ich auch schon heiler gespielt und ich war dort oft genug kackfrech und hab die tanks einfach verrecken lassen, wenn sie mal wieder losrennen mussten ohne das ich mana tanken durfte


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Hellikut schrieb:


> Aber ich treffe immer wieder auf Spieler, wie aus der Plüschtierabteilung, die absolut nett, redsam, intelligent und rücksichtsvoll sind. Dann schalte ich auch sofort auf Softmodus und fang das Quatschen an.
> 
> 
> Aber wie immer: Alles Gute ist rar



Jupp, das sind dann die Momente in denen Wow wieder Spass macht. Ob's dann am Ende 2 Frostmarken sind oder nicht interessiert mich - ehrlich gesagt - herzlich wenig. ;-)

ansonsten vermeide ich, mit Randoms zu gehen, weil die Konversation mit denen meist auf "hi" "bb" "gogogogogo!!!11eins" und "l2p" beschränkt.


----------



## Latharíl (31. März 2010)

nja...*zugibt nich alle seiten gelesen zu haben*
das klingt wie einer der vielen "mimimi die andren machen ihre sache nich gut genug"- themen, die man wirklich die letzten tage zu oft liest.

fakt is: jede klasse hat cds zum manareggen.
der priester hat diesen lustigen kleinen schattengeist und seine hymne
der druide sein anregen
der pala seine göttliche bitte
der schamane totem und schild

man kann- richtig gespielt- nicht oom gehen.

- gut kann man schon, aber dann muss es echt ne verdammt bescheidene gruppe sein, in der jeder tanken will und/oder der eingehende gruppenschaden äußerst hoch ist-

die tanks, die einfach nur durchrennen, können das meistens auch. die fressen entweder kaum schaden- oder recht wenig- und machen ihre sache gut.
klar gibts auch hier wieder jene, die mit blauem gear meinen, sie können spielen wie ein icc-geared-tank.

wie amandea schon sagt, es ist eigentlich unmöglich oom zu gehen. da gehört schon SEHR VIEL pech dazu.

es war natürlich nur eine frage der zeit, bis mal die heiler einen "mimimi"thread öffnen-.- dds habens getan, tanks habens getan, warum also nicht auch heiler?
nur langsam nervts-.-
schwarze schafe gibts immer und überall- und ich reg mich da auch gerne drüber auf, aber muss mans dann immer und immer wieder auf den tisch bringen?


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Xerom schrieb:


> Ich bitte mit allem Ehrfürchtigem Respekt um Entschuldigung und hoffe nicht Dich deiner Konzentration für die Hausaufgaben heute Mittag beraubt zu haben.
> 
> 
> @ Moderatoren
> ...



lol... nein, nicht du. ICH hab gedoppelpostet und den wegeditiert ... das sollte kein Flame auf deinen Doppelpost werden :-)


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Eben.
> Dir machen die beiden Marken Spass, nicht der run, und das ist genau was ich meine.
> 
> und im Unterschied zu Dir soll es tatsächlich auch noch Leute geben, die gerne in die Inis gehen. Mich z.B.


Dagegen sag ich ja nichts. Ich bin aber zumindest so fair und sage wenn es z.B. HDS ist, das ich nur Event und Endboss mache. Damit ist man in unter 15 min durch. Immer sagen dann 2 - 3 " super " " geht klar " " schön " , wenn ( weil letztens so gewesen) ein DD dabei ist, der sagt " ohne mich, ich brauch Marken. wenn schon alle oder ich bin raus ". Hab ihm dann geschrieben, das es seine Entscheidung ist was er macht, aber er könnte lieber die Ini mit machen, als wenn er rausgeht und dann warten muß..... was macht der DD ? er geht raus.
Sorry aber das ist dann nicht mehr mein Problem.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich als Tank random gehe, schaue ich halt mal kurz - so verhasst dieser Wert auch ist - auf den Gearscore um abschätzen zu können, wie gut der Heiler mit seinem Mana haushalten KÖNNTE.
Bei einem für Heroes verhältnismäßig hohem Wert probiere ich aus, ein wenig zügiger zu pullen, schaue aber danach, ob der Heiler nicht doch zufällig überfordert ist.
Bei einem recht geringen Wert sieht man ja, dass es sich um einen frischen 80er Twink, einen Neuling oder was auch immer handeln mag. Über Gearscore kann ich mich wenigstens grob danach richten, welches Tempo ich gehen kann.

Viele Spieler müssen halt einfach mal lernen, ihr Brett vor'm Kopp wegzunehmen und sich nicht nur auf sich selbst zu fixieren. Ein Tunnelblick ist nämlich keine positive Eigenschaft ;-P .


----------



## Seonaid (31. März 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> nja...*zugibt nich alle seiten gelesen zu haben*
> 
> wie amandea schon sagt, es ist eigentlich unmöglich oom zu gehen. da gehört schon SEHR VIEL pech dazu.



Und wenn es nur das Pech ist noch nicht Level 80 zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerom (31. März 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> lol... nein, nicht du. ICH hab gedoppelpostet und den wegeditiert ... das sollte kein Flame auf deinen Doppelpost werden :-)



Oh dann Entschuldige ich mich ohne Sarkassmus schön aber zu lesen das es Leute gibt die Spass der besonderen Art locker nehmen.

So muss mich Ausklinken muss Spätschicht Skillen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Dagegen sag ich ja nichts. Ich bin aber zumindest so fair und sage wenn es z.B. HDS ist, das ich nur Event und Endboss mache. Damit ist man in unter 15 min durch. Immer sagen dann 2 - 3 " super " " geht klar " " schön " , wenn ( weil letztens so gewesen) ein DD dabei ist, der sagt " ohne mich, ich brauch Marken. wenn schon alle oder ich bin raus ". Hab ihm dann geschrieben, das es seine Entscheidung ist was er macht, aber er könnte lieber die Ini mit machen, als wenn er rausgeht und dann warten muß..... was macht der DD ? er geht raus.
> Sorry aber das ist dann nicht mehr mein Problem.



Wenn das mit der Gruppe abgesprochen ist ist das völlig legitim, wenn ein DD da geht, ok ... der ist schnell ersetzt und man merkt es kaum da die andern meist Damage genug machen, bis der Ersatz da ist.

Wenn aber ein Tank reinkommt, ohne jedes Hallo gleich die ersten 3 Gruppen pullt und ohne Pause zum Boss rennt, ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal auf Mana, Gruppe oder Gruppenchat geachtet zu haben könnte ich kotzen.

Was ist so schwer daran, ein wenig auf die anderen zu achten? Tanks die warten bis der Heiler genug Mana hat. DDs die dem Tank 0.4 Sekunden Antankzeit lassen. Heiler die mehr tun, als den Tank zu heilen. Wo sind die hin??


----------



## Albra (31. März 2010)

manche gehen von aus das die te mit 77 in wolkheros geht, T11 komplett hat und auch der rest der gruppe overequiped ist.. schonmal epicfailed ums mit euren worten auszudrücken...

die rede ist von schweren inis.. das sind die wo mal cc angebracht wäre oder focus.. interruped etc
dann muss nur der rest der gruppe nicht so toll ausgestattet sein und grad der tank der es sich zwar zutraut aber wahrscheinich auch mit goldenen sachen nix gebacken bekommt schon ist der heiler oom

weiters sind diese ich levelalsddundskillerstmit80aufheal/tankum leute mal besonders am failen.. wohl auch nie ne ini auf dem levelweg von innen gesehen ohne mindestens einen 80er zur seite...?
5 leute auf dem der instanz zugedachten level mit ner grünblauen mischung ist da schon am schwitzen


so um auch mla zu flamen.. 
mit meinem bärchen achte ich auch nicht auf das mana der dds solln die halt schaun wo sie das herbekommen genauso wie aggro-wers findet darfs behalten.. grad diese achso imba equipten krieger dks oder palas oder hexen...mit nem gsunterschied von fast einem k können die mobs gern behalten.. entweder fällt der mob rechtzeitig oder der spieler
meist freut sich der heiler auhc noch bisschen was zu tun zu bekommen.. es sei denn er hat sich -wie ich gern mit meiner diszi auf ne gemütliche runde eingestellt und ist noch am tv schaun nebenbei

heiler und hexen.. tja ich bins nich anders gewöhnt da immer eine in der gruppe is der auch mal nen erneuern zu verpassen nur ein lock mit skill macht das so geschickt das er schon recht früh mal ein-2 aderlass macht (und nicht erst wenn er oom ist) was wiederum durch gdb, schild oder mal einer gruppenheilung aus faulheit (kampf zu ende 3 leute haben bisschen dmg kassiert)voll ist

kenn alle drei sorten.. in randominis am entspanntesten ist mein schurke auch wenn man seinen ergeiz hat im recount oben zu stehen ohne dem tank einmal aggro geklaut zu haben(schurkenhandel ftw)  gleich danach meine diszi.. schild auf alles und man kann kaffeetrinken gehn wenn das setup stimmt
mit meinem tank habich oft das pech mit icc25leuten in ne gruppe zu kommen falls ich mal komplett rnd gehe und nich mit gilde).. das artet dann immer in arbeit aus grad wenn man sich noch die frechheit herausnimmt zu looten...

nya egal is wie es ist viele sehen in wow einen egometer da sie rl meist auch nichts reißen können da hilt nur sich nen dickes fell wachsen zu lassen, sich stammgruppe zu organisieren oder es halt lassen


----------



## Rock79 (31. März 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> ganz einfach.... wer den Heiler ärgert der läuft (den weg vom geisterheiler zur ini)... auch wenns der tank ist.... sskm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast schon recht nur kommt dann.Wo is der Ini Eingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Tank random gehe, schaue ich halt mal kurz - so verhasst dieser Wert auch ist - auf den Gearscore um abschätzen zu können, wie gut der Heiler mit seinem Mana haushalten KÖNNTE.
> Bei einem für Heroes verhältnismäßig hohem Wert probiere ich aus, ein wenig zügiger zu pullen, schaue aber danach, ob der Heiler nicht doch zufällig überfordert ist.
> Bei einem recht geringen Wert sieht man ja, dass es sich um einen frischen 80er Twink, einen Neuling oder was auch immer handeln mag. Über Gearscore kann ich mich wenigstens grob danach richten, welches Tempo ich gehen kann.


genau das jedoch setzt ein gewisses Maß Interesse an dem Rest der Gruppe vorraus. Viele Tanks haben das nicht (oder nicht mehr).



Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Viele Spieler müssen halt einfach mal lernen, ihr Brett vor'm Kopp wegzunehmen und sich nicht nur auf sich selbst zu fixieren. Ein Tunnelblick ist nämlich keine positive Eigenschaft ;-P .



/sign.

MULTIplayerspiel halt


----------



## Nupmek (31. März 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Und an die Leute die mich jetzt mit L2P flamen: ich hatte bereits einen Ulduar-fähigen 80er heilenden Priester, den ich leider in einem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung mit allen anderen Chars gelöscht habe, wegen kein Bock mehr auf WoW. Also - ich ziehe zur Zeit den 2. heilenden Priester hoch. Daher kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass ich durchaus in der Lage bin zu heilen und bisher auch diverse Gruppen unbeschadet durch Inis gebracht habe.



gelöscht... oder besser gesagt bei ebay verkauft ? ;D..
gelöschte Chars kann man wiederherstellen lassen.

Brauch man sich nicht für schämen.. hab schon 3 Accs auf ebay verkloppt.. sehr lohnenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



..ohhh sheep.. öhh.. CHARGE!

Zum Thema.. du hast nicht unrecht! Was uns Tanks(!) angeht geht es uns teilweise nicht immer viel besser... die ubergeilen proleet item lvl 1337 in jedem Slot DDs die meinen alles pullen zu können. Hab mir gradn Prot Pala auf 80 gespielt und komm momentan auf ca. 28k Life.. reicht für die ganzen HCs ansich gut und tanken kann ich.. ist nicht mein 1. Tank. Wenn jedoch die coolen DDs jetzt kommen meistens Plattenträger und vor mir in die Mobgruppen rennen und alles raus hauen und whatever krieg ich mit dem Gear richtig Probleme ihnen die Aggro abzunehmen und das liegt bestimmt nicht an meinen Tankfähigkeiten.. das dulde ich 2/3 mal... danach sterben sie... kurzer wispher an den Healer und gg wp no re. Oftmals leaven sie.. wenn das nicht der Fall ist und sie machen weiter so gibts ja noch den guten alten Kick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (31. März 2010)

Seonaid schrieb:


> Und wenn es nur das Pech ist noch nicht Level 80 zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mit lvl 80 benehmen sich die meisten tanks noch halbwegs....manchmal

ich bin einfach mal von lvl 80 ausgegangen ^^


----------



## EdenGazier (31. März 2010)

babbelfisch schrieb:


> Ich spiel mir zur Zeit auch einen kleinen tank hoch und mein freund einen priester... ich achte IMMER auf mana, sogar von DDs weil ich weiss wie nervig es sein kann wenn der tank einfach so durchrennt und man ohne mana dasteht... Allerdings hab ich auch schon heiler gespielt und ich war dort oft genug kackfrech und hab die tanks einfach verrecken lassen, wenn sie mal wieder losrennen mussten ohne das ich mana tanken durfte



Ach Gestern hatte ich wieder ein lustiges Scenario gehabt

Ich war mit zwei Chars in ne rdm für die beiden Frostmarken unterwegs. HDS war die Daily. Beide Spieler die mitwaren, war einmal ein Retri und eine Arkane. Der Heiler ein Baum. Führte sich auf wie ne Diva, der Schurke der noch mit war, war recht chillig. Der Heiler fing an zu erklären, wie ich bitte zu spielen hätte. Da lachten wir erstmal im TS. Er meint, würde ich nicht auf ihn hören, würde er mich nicht mehr heilen. 

Naja... was soll ich sagen. Er konnte mich mal gewaltig. Wie kann ein Baum sich wie ne Diva aufführen und mir sagen wie ich zu spielen habe. Nun nicht desto trotz, fing ich erst locker an. dann kamen wir zum Ring und dann hab ich gerotzt. Hab erstmal alles gepullt die Adds die Riesenn einfach alles. Der Heiler völlig pissed, nur am Meckern und warnte mich das ich ein wipe riskiere, da er nicht mich heilen würde. Er pisste auch unsere Arkene an, dass sie ihm gefälligst Magie Fokusieren zu geben hätte und den Retri machte er an, weil er dem Schurken SDK statt SDM gegeben hat. 

Völlig ignoriert, pullte ich weiter, er stellte natürlich die Heilung ein und bewegte sich nicht. Dann ging es ab, ich pullte und moschte mit den drei anderen was geht, zwischendurch bekam ich nen instant vom Retri und Todestoß tat sein übrigies, ab und zu nutzte ich Vampirblut usw. Dann kamen wir zum Boss dem Riesen und ich hab dann, dafür gesorgt, dass der Heiler instant stirbt. 

Nun liebe Heiler, solange ihr euch nicht Aufführt wie Diven und euren Job richtig tut, ist alles in Ordung. Gestern hatte ich mal wieder einen dieser Tage gehabt, wo ich nur den Kopf geschüttelt habe. Ich hab bisher auf unseren Server noch nie erlebt, wie die Leute so dermaßen abgehen müssen. Ich frage mich dann, wieso die Leute dann so "Behindert" auf anderen Servern sind. Also auf den alten Servern läuft das nicht so. Kiddylike und GS süchtig yo, aber solche Diven hab ich noch nicht erlebt. 

Bitte für was halten sich Heiler für die Primus in einer Gruppe. Im Raids seit ihr unverzichtbar. Aber bitte erklärt einen DK, der tankt, das er unwürdig sei wenn er nicht in Frost geskillt ist. Dass er nicht tanken kann, dass er auf das hören soll, was man ihm sagt. Denn dann seit ihr schneller dran als ihr bis drei zählen könnt. Nämlich an den Punkt, wo ich weiß wo ihr am schnellsten stirbt. Und solange ein DK mit dem Equip weit über einer normal Herorischen Instanz vor euch rumdödelt, haltet lieber die backen still. Denn der braucht keine Heilung mehr. Es sei denn er überschätzt sich und pullt so wie ich den ganzen Ring ^^. Dann braucht man schon ne Opferung seines Ghoul und Handauflegen eines Paladin ^^. Aber die Gruppen einzeln, kriegen ihn nicht mehr tod. 

Und erzählt niemal, niemals, einen Tank wie er zu spielen hat. Denn wenn ihr es besser wisst, dann frage ich mich warum ihr dann nicht selber einen Tank spielt. Und wenn ihr selbst einen Tank spielt, dann wisst ihr wie ätzend solche Kommentare sind. Also bevor ihr irgendwelche Pauschalen Threads, an alle Tanks richtet. Richtet erst mal unter euch die Finger aus. Ihr seit nämlich nicht besser. 

lebt mit der Veränderung jetzt. Geht nicht rdm, ihr könnt ja auch ne Stammgruppe von fünf people aufmachen und rdm gehen. bekommt ihr den gleichen mist, nur der 5% Buff existiert net. Aber verdammt noch mal hört endlich auf rumzuweinen wie kleine Babies, denen man den Schnuller geklaut habt. Ihr seit kein deut besser. Genauso wie die DD und unsere Wenigkeiten die Minderheit Tanks. Mach nur so weiter und ihr dürft in Zukunft 30-40 Min auf einen Tank warten. Anstatt jetzt 20 min. 

Ich hab mein Spass in RDM, als Unabhähngiger Tank, kann man sich so das eine oder andere Erlauben. Gruppe pullen. Schaden stopp machen, so dass Heiler healaggro bekommt. Oder die DD. Oder Bosse in richtung der Heiler Tanken. Mir macht es spass. So du mir, so ich dir. So lautet meine Devise. Spielen die Spieler ihre Rollen zu dem sie zugewiesen worden sind. Bekommen sie einen 1a Tank. Machen sie was sie wollen, oder sind voll die Checker, die mir erklären müssen was wie wo gemacht wird und, mir sagen welches Tempo ich zu machen habe. Dann sterben sie. Sollen sie Repkosten haben. Find ich lustig, ich hab mein Spass. Und ich danke dafür, das Blizz mir diesen Spass gönnt. ^^


----------



## Quentaros (31. März 2010)

GS kann schon was tolles sein. Wenn die Gruppe steht, dann schau ich mal schnell über die Chars drüber und lasse mir den GS anzeigen. Besonderes Augenmerk auf den Heiler, dann weiss ich im vorhinein, ob ich schnell durchrushen kann oder mal kurz Pause mache bis zum nächsten Pull.


----------



## SarahBailey (31. März 2010)

*nicht alle Seiten gelesen hat* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, dann lass ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab... Wenn ich mit meinem Bäumchen unterwegs bin und der Tank pullt wieder mal, ohne mich reggen zu lassen, dann bleib ich gnadenlos sitzen und trinke erstmal. Auch in Wow ists ein Geben und Nehmen und wenn der Tank geheilt werden will, dann soll er seinen Job VERNÜNFTIG tun, und das bedeutet auch den heiler reggen zu lassen. Klar, als Baum hab ich anregen aber das ist meiner Meinung nach für Notfälle bzw. 15-minütige Kämpfe und nicht dafür da, weil n Tank mal nicht die 10 Sekunden warten kann.

Da hatte ich vor einer Woche auch wieder so nen Kandidaten. Tank pullt, alles ok, bla, wir kommen zum Boss, funzt ganz gut aber ein DD stirbt durch nen blöden Zufall. Ich rezze natürlich brav. In der zeit rennt der tank aber schon weiter und pullt im Nachbarraum die nächste Gruppe. Ich heile schnell den DD hoch und renne hinterher. In der Zeit ist beim Tank ein DD verreckt. Mobgruppe tot, ich rezz den DD. Was macht Tank? Rennt weiter aus Range und pullt die nächste Gruppe. Da ist mir dann auch der Kragen geplatzt. Ich habe den Tank erstmal ignoriert und den DD gerezzt und geheilt. Der palatank durfte dann erstmal Handauflegen und Bubble machen und selbst schauen wie er die Gruppe überlebt, war mir aber sch** egal. Auf die Frage, was das denn bitte soll, meinte er, er sei ein Adrenalinjunkie. Tut mir Leid aber er soll doch bitte sich sein Adrenalin woanders holen und nicht, indem er pullt, während noch gerezzt wird und sowas. Ich kann als Heiler gut auf weitere Herzinfarke verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich eigentlich sagen will: In einem gewissen, vernünftigen Rahmen ist das "Hetzen" okay aber es kommt auf den Tank, den Heiler und auch auf die DDs an. Wenn z.b. der tank zwar super ist aber die DDs net so pralle und der arme Heiler muss sich ständig auf die konzentrieren, damit sie net verrecken, dann bringt es dem SuperDuperTank nichts zu hetzen, weil der Heiler vor lauter Gruppeheal trotzdem oom ist und die nächste Gruppe vllt nicht schafft. Oder: der Heiler ist zwar super aber der Tank ist frisch und frisst Schaden wie sau. Dann ist hetzen auch scheiße, weil der Heiler sich die Finger am Tank wundgeheilt hat. Anderes Szenario: Tank schlchter equipt, DDs schlechter equipt. Da geht dann auch ein superequipter Heiler oom. 
Man muss einfach auf seine Mitspieler achten. Und ganz ehrlich? Was ist daran so schwer?

Und für die, die ja "keine Zeit haben": Machen wir doch mal eine kleine Rechenaufgabe: Gehen wir von einer durchscnittlichen Ini aus mit 4 Bossen und zwischen jedem Boss ca. 8 Mobgruppen (gemittelte Werte). Der Heiler muss nach jeder dritten Mobgruppe (abhängig von Tank und Heilerequip und den DDs) reggen. Das dauert ca. 20 Sekunden. Vor dem Boss auch nochmal reggen von ca. 20 Sekkunden und nach dem Boss. Das hieße, der heiler müsste sich in der gesamten Ini ca. 11 mal zum Reggen hinsetzen. Das ergibt eine Zeit von 3 Minuten 40, die man mit Reggen länger braucht als, wenn der Heiler keine Zeit zum trinken bekommt. 
Im Vergleich dazu: Standardwipe. ca. 2 Minuten bis alle überhaupt erst wieder in der Ini sind, dann noch ca. 5 Minuten bis man gebufft und ready vor der aktuellen Mobgruppe bzw. Boss steht. Macht 7 Minuten. (Gar nicht eingerechnet habe ich die mögliche Wartezeit zum Ersetzen von Gruppenmitgliedern, die keinen Tod ertragen können)
Fällt euch was auf?
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah: Wipe = größerer Zeitverlust als Reggen lassen!!!!!
Was lernen wir daraus? Wenn wir es mal wieder eilig haben, lassen wir den Heiler und die Caster Manareggen!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tuuli


----------



## Raptör2 (31. März 2010)

Ganz einfach: Ich nehme mir einfach die Zeit:

a) meinen Sammelberufen nachzugehen (Kürschnerei/Bergbau).
b) zu looten.
c) Mana zu reggen (was z.Z. kaum mehr vorkommt)

Der Tank hat sich darauf einzustellen - sonst ist er evtl. ziemlich schnell ein toter Tank.

Habe mir extra ein Makro geschrieben mit dem ich den Tank auf Punkte a) - c) hinweise.
Die Tanks die sich nicht daran gehalten haben mußten ziemlich schnell feststellen das ich
das nicht nur so schreibe sondern auch mache und dann auch mal 0 Heilung kommt weil
ich beschäftigt bin. *g* Nach dem 1. Beinahe-Wipe verhalten sich die meisten Tanks dann
auch auf einmal gaaanz anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WOW ist immer noch ein Gruppenspiel und kein Ego-Shooter o.ä. Man hat 4 Mitspieler
in den Inis und sollte sich auch darauf einstellen - was leider immer seltener vorkommt.
Gerade in den Random-HCs trifft man auf immer mehr Egos die keinerlei Rücksicht nehmen, 
keine Zeit für die Ini mitbringen, nichts schreiben und in Ihrer ganzen Art und Weise einfach
nur unverschämt sind.


----------



## goodwin (31. März 2010)

Ich versteh die Aufregung der ganzen Heilern nicht. Ich spiel selbst einen Resto-Schami und ich hasse es, wenn die Tanks Mobb für Mobb pullen. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem in HC Inis zu heilen ohne OOM zu gehen, egal was man für ein Equip hat.
Kürzlich wurde meinem Schamanen durch Fremdzugriff auf den Account alle Items verkauft, ich hatte noch genau die Items, die ich durch Marken gekauft hatte: 1 Ring, Umhang, Hosen und Handschuhe. Hab mir ne grüne Waffe mit Spelldmg zugelegt und mit nem Manapool von 12k und ca. 1.2k Bonusheilung in heroischen Instanzen geheilt, ohne OOM zu gehen, egal wie viel der Tank gepullt hat.
Wenn man die Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse richtig einsetzt ist das kein Problem.


----------



## TheArea51 (31. März 2010)

Komisch...verstehe dein Problem irgendwie nicht!

Ich Spiele einen Tank und einen Heiler und renne mit meinem Tank von eine Gruppe zur nächsten und ziehe uach gerne mal 3-4 Gruppen ohne Aggro zu verlieren und muss nicht so viel geheilt werden soadass der Heiler ständig reggen muss.....

Und wenn ich als Heiler unterwegs bin habe ich auch keine Mana Probleme selbst wenn ich mal viel heilen muss.....glaube eher du kannst deine Klasse nicht richtig Spielen!

Wenn ich in Raids sehe das viele Heiler ihr ganzes Mana in den ersten Minuten verballern und ich am Ende noch mit fast vollem Mana da stehe und im Heal Meter mit über 40% Heilung über allen anderen Heilern bin frage ich mich was die falsch machen???

Einfach mal sich über seine Klasse informieren und Spielen lernen!


----------



## Simali (31. März 2010)

Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu das tanks definitiv aufs mana achten sollten.
Inzwischen bin ich davon auch so angepisst das ich nach mehrfacher ansprache auf mana reg zeit, die leute einfach verrecken lasse und weiter trinke . wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.

Also lass dich nicht unterkriegen, bring ihnen bei das sie es mit dir nunmal net so treiben können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: das betrifft jetzt Instanzen die ich mit meinen twinks laufe. mit meinem main habe ich null mana probleme.


----------



## Figetftw! (31. März 2010)

Naja aber wenn wir das ganze jetzt auf level 80 beziehen.... dann ist es nunmal so das man mit halbwegs guter ausrüstung keinen aktiven manaregg mehr braucht 
ich renn durch jede ini ohne einmal zu trinken
das is vollkommen np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (31. März 2010)

Ich denke mal das kommt auf den Tank an. Bei mir beschweren sich die Heiler und die DD's wenn ich zu langsam bin und weil sie nichts zu tun kriegen. DANN wiederum kriege ich Gruppen wo der Heiler mit seinem Mana nicht klar kommt und ich mehr DMG fahre als die ach so super DD's zusammen.

Ich habe mit meinem Heiler Schamanen kein Problem ohne Reggs durch die inni zu kommen. Alles eine Frage des Equips. Mit T8 ging es solala mit T9 sollte das Mana kein Problem mehr darstellen in einer normalen Hero Inni. Und wer jetzt sagt das Priester reggen müssen: NEIN müssen sie nicht ich kenne durchaus einige sehr Fähige Priester Heiler die einen Manaregg haben und heilen als hätten sie ein großes Unendlichzeichen auf ihrem blauen Balken und sie haben auch noch die Hymne bekommen mit der sie auch Mana wiederherrstellen können.


Achso und an alle Heiler die es nicht hinkriegen:
Spielt euch nen Tank hoch macht einen auf "Schön Langsam" ungefähr so wie Maddin redet und dann freut euch auf die Whispers die ihr bekommt von DD's warum es nicht schneller geht und lasst euch anpflaumen wünsch euch dabei viel Spaß in der World of "Immer schön langsam"


----------



## SarahBailey (31. März 2010)

Das Problem ist nicht das, dass viele Mobgruppe gepullt werden oder so, es geht darum, dass man sich nicht mehr abspricht! Es ist immer noch ein Zusammenspiel und da muss auch mal miteinander geredet werden. Und da muss drauf geachtet werden, was man sich selber und den anderen zumuten kann.

Zum Manaregg: Du kannst keinen ICC-ausgerüsteten Heiler mit einem vergleichen, der grad 80 ist oder grad umgeskillt hat. Ich glaube, das vergesst ihr immer wieder gerne! Ich kann meinen Baum mit nem Gearscore von 4,5k nicht mit dem Priester meines Freundes mit nem GS von 5,6k vergleichen! Das geht einfach nicht. 
Gut, ich geh in normalen HCs mit meinem Baum auch nicht oom aber was ist mit anderen Heilern? Was ist mit nem Frisch80er? UND: Auch ein superequipter Heiler kann bei schlechten DDs und nem Tank, der 5 Mobgruppen pullt, oom gehen, weil es 10 Minuten dauert bis die DDs die Mobs down haben.

ES KOMMT IMMER AUF DIE GESAMTE GRUPPE AN!!! 

Und bitte: Bevor ihr groß schreibt "Bla, dann machst du was falsch, wenn du oom gehst", fragt lieber erstmal, was für ein Equip derjenige hat. Danke...


----------



## Rasgaar (31. März 2010)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Komisch...verstehe dein Problem irgendwie nicht!
> 
> Ich Spiele einen Tank und einen Heiler und renne mit meinem Tank von eine Gruppe zur nächsten und ziehe uach gerne mal 3-4 Gruppen ohne Aggro zu verlieren und muss nicht so viel geheilt werden soadass der Heiler ständig reggen muss.....
> 
> ...



/this ... NOT


Wer oft twinkt und diverse Chars hat, merkt denn Unterschied schon ob man mit seinem 5,5k GS Main durch eine Ini rusht oder ob man dem frisch 80er Twink wieder mal ein neues Teil kaufen will...
Mein gut ausgerüsteter Schamiheiler geht auch nicht oom in einer Ini, und da mach ich den Tank des öfteren schon auch mal darauf aufmerksam, dass er ruhig schneller und mehr pullen könnte.
Mit meinem Low Gear Bäumchen trinke ich auch nach jeder dritten Mobgruppe und bin froh wenn der Tank dann mal ne Pause einlegt und auf mich achtet.

Genau so wie mein Deffwarritwink. Gear ist noch nicht der Burner und wenn ich da in ne Randomgruppe reinkomme wo alle bei 5,8 GS sind, dann altere ich im Sekundentakt um gegenzutanken... 

Natürlich aus Sicht der 5er HC Inis.... Raids mal ausgenommen, weil ich angenommen habe der TE meint auch die HCs


----------



## Fearforfun (31. März 2010)

Ich bin Tank und 1. erleb ich selten Heiler mit Manaprobs, 2. Ist es momentan *leider *so das man gar nicht anders kann als Tank weil sonst die DD's und manchmal sogar die Heiler pullen,
Tank ist momentan einfach die Undankbarste Klasse im Spiel, oder was meint ihr warum ihr warten müsst während wir nen Invite bekommen noch bevor wir überhaupt regestriert haben das wir auf den Suche button geglickt haben, einfach weil keiner bei den Dauer mecker Heilern & DD's Tank sein will.


----------



## ÜberNoob (31. März 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das kommt auf den Tank an. Bei mir beschweren sich die Heiler und die DD's wenn ich zu langsam bin und weil sie nichts zu tun kriegen. DANN wiederum kriege ich Gruppen wo der Heiler mit seinem Mana nicht klar kommt und ich mehr DMG fahre als die ach so super DD's zusammen.



Ich versteh schon. Für Leute die Ihren DK mit schon GS6100+ bei eBay gekauft haben sind 20 Minuten zu wenig, um sich von eine Gruppe auf eine andere umzustellen. Das würde einiges erklären.


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2010)

Ich glaub wenn man oom in ner Instanz geht ist man auch einfach in der falschen Instanz. Oder natürlich auch der Tank.

Mein Diszi-Priester ist letzten Sonntag 80 geworden. Zusammen mit dem Tank-Pala von meinem Freund. Unsere ersten Instanzen waren dann PDC normal, Seelenschmiede, Grube. Nichtmal da musst ich reggen. In Heroics hatten wir so oder so halt noch nix zu suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun als wir nen GS von um die 3k hatte sind wir in die ersten Heroics.. laaangweilig... Pullen alles mögliche kreuz und quer.. also nun schiebts nicht auf "frisch 80"..


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. März 2010)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Ich bin Tank und 1. erleb ich selten Heiler mit Manaprobs, 2. Ist es momentan *leider *so das man gar nicht anders kann als Tank weil sonst die DD's und manchmal sogar die Heiler pullen,
> Tank ist momentan einfach die Undankbarste Klasse im Spiel, oder was meint ihr warum ihr warten müsst während wir nen Invite bekommen noch bevor wir überhaupt regestriert haben das wir auf den Suche button geglickt haben, einfach weil keiner bei den Dauer mecker Heilern & DD's Tank sein will.




absolutes /sign

Die Erfahrung mache ich als Tank auch regelmäßig, wenn ich mit Randoms gehe.
Irgendwo ist immer einer dabei der meckert. Bei dem einen soll es fix gehen, und der andere will es lieber ne Nummer langsamer haben, weil er reggen muss. Und da 'nen Kompromiss zu finden ist schwer. Denn die Leute, die kein Mana haben wollen nunmal fertig reggen und auf der anderen Seite pullen dann schon die DD. 
Ihr gebt allen den Tanks die Schuld, vergesst aber, dass wir Tanks leider dazu von den übrigen Rollen dazu hinerzogen wurden.


----------



## Eyoda (31. März 2010)

Au das Thema finde ich gut,

es ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen. Das die Hero Instanzen viel zu schnell angegangen werden. Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt wie bei heutiger Spielweise ein angehender Heiler noch zurechtkommen soll. Wenn ich mich an meine Anfangs 80er-Zeiten zurück entsinne, so muss ich sagen habe ich sehr viel getrunken und immer die Blase meine Draenei bewundert. Wie sollen das Heiler hinbekommen, die gerade erst 80 geworden sind? Das nötige Equip, sodass ausreichend Mana und Mana-Wiederherstellung da sind, muss man erstmal zusammensammeln. Allein die von Blizzard eingeführten Änderungen sind da tötlich. In der Violetten Festung musste ich seiner Zeit in den Wellen-Pausen immer trinken, um das nötige Mana für die nächste Welle zu bekommen. Heutzutage ist die kürzer, sodass ich mich nichtmehr hätte volltrinken können.

Und wo wir hier gerade so schön am meckern sind, habe ich drei Sachen die mich stören.

1. Paladin-Tanks: "Hör auf mich mit Erneuerung zu heilen. Ich brauche Mana nimm gefälligst eine Große Heilung". Entschuldigt mal bitte aber ich bin keine Mana-Tankstelle ich muss mir das Zeug auch einteilen und nur weil ihr bei dem einen Spruch das meiste Mana-Wiederbekommt muss ich dennoch alle am leben halten und kann nicht immer gefühlte 5h mit einem Spruch verbringen.
2. Hexen:"Ich laufe am Ende der Gruppe und nehme mir zuwischendurch einfach mal das halbe Leben um mein Mana aufzufüllen" Ich verhaue mich immer tierisch weil ich denke das diese Leute von hinten einen übersehenen Mob auf sich haben, heile sie in einem voll, bis ich merke das ich mal wieder reingelebt und als Mana-Tankstelle missbraucht wurde. Ihr könnt euch wie jeder andere auch einfach mal hinsetzen.

Jetzt mal ehrlich Leute ich trage mein Mana doch nicht zum Spaß und für andere rum, ich brauche es selbst, für einen recht noblen und sinnvollen Zweck. Und merkt euch "Priester sind keine Mana-Tankstellen".

3. Magier: Finde ich an und für sich ganz drollig und nützlich. Am Anfang einen Tisch mit meinen heiß geliebten Keksen (ja ich weiß sind Strudel aber Kekse finde ich besser) am Schluss ein Portal und zwischendurch Schaden. Aber warum um Gottes willen stellen diese nie oder nur nach nachfrage einen Tisch? "Ich brauche Mats für einen Tisch und die muss ich immer Kaufen". Was ist das denn bitte für eine Begründung? Priester verpfeffern pro Ini und Wipe ebenfalls drei Kerzen raus, und ob das nun jemand glaubt oder nicht, aber die fallen auch nicht vom Himmel, sondern müssen auch gekauft werden. Und hat sich schonmal ein Priester geweigert zu Buffen? Ich glaube nicht. Da ist es doch nun wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt ohne 5-maliges bitten, mal eben einen Tisch aufzustellen. Denn wir brauchen die Dinger, da außer uns sich eh niemand hinsetzt und trinkt sondern uns lieber als Mana-Tankstelle missbraucht.

Wir halten fest:
1. Ohne Mana gibt es keine Heilung, also warten wir bis unser Heiler wieder trunken hat.
2. Heiler sind keine Manatankstelle
3. Wir helfen unserer Gruppe durch unsere Fähigkeiten auch ohne uns bitten zu lassen.

So, dass musste mal gesagt werden.



P.S.: Habt ihr euch auch schonmal gefragt wie man einen Keks (Strudel) trinken kann?

P.P.S.: An meine Vorredner. Ihr habt euch da etwas sehr schlechtes Angewöhnen lassen. Das solltet ihr unterbinden indem ihr Pullende DD einfach via Ausschluss-Wahl raus werfen lasst den Grund "Pulled unkontrolliert" wird jeder unterstützen, bzw. ein Wink (Flüstern) an uns Heiler und der Kerl liegt schneller am Boden als ihm lieb ist. Und zu eurem Todschlag Argument mit der Wartezeit. Heiler müssen auch nur ca. 2-3 Sekunden bis zum Invite warten, also so überlegen seid ihr da nun auch wieder nicht. ;P
Warum ich nicht Tanke nun ja in Stoff ist das recht schwierig und außerdem hab ich eine wichtige und tragende Rolle in der Gruppe die ich Leidenschaftlich gerne ausführe, obwohl ich als Heiler, genau wie ihr, ständig angemacht werde. Aber ganz offensichtlich sind wir nicht ganz so zart besaitet wie ihr Tanks, den wir haben 2-3 Sekunden Wartezeit auf eine Gruppe ;P (nehmt meinen Kommentar bitte nicht zu ernst, will natürlich niemandem auf die Füsse treten. Wollte eher Scherzhaft auf ein paar Dinge aufmerksam machen, und auch nur so bitte ich euch meinen Kommentar zu verstehen. Oh, ja das mit dem "zart besaitet" sollte als Wort-Witz auf die Rüstung und nicht als Beleidigung gegen Personen dienen.)


----------



## Juupy (31. März 2010)

Ich find du hast recht!

Ich für meinen Teil (ich bin Tank) kan nur sagen das ich immer dem Heiler am Anfang der Ini, dass er mir einfach nach jeder Mobgruppe  ein "+" oder "go" schreibt. Die DD'ler sind mir da echt Wurst, da man den Tod eines zappligen Damagedealers schon mal verkraften kann. Außerdem sind das meine Rep-Kosten die ich zahlen muß, wenn ich nicht auf den Heiler warte! ;-)

SF, Daumen hoch für die Ansage!


----------



## Fisch (31. März 2010)

Flying-Neo schrieb:


> Immer dieses rumgeheule.... mimi der Tank ist zu schnell , hab kein mana oder sonst irgend ein mist! Überlege es dir wenn Du kein Mana hast und er weiterläuft stirbt er oder er hat gutes Equip und überlebt auch mal ne Zeit ohne Heal. Muss dann aber damit rechnen das der Tank wenn er zu oft verregt, weil Du kein Mana hast die Gruppe verlässt, weil er innerhalb von 5 Sekunden eine neue Gruppe hat.
> 
> Ist nun mal so das es weniger Tanks gibt als DD´s oder Healer und somit sollte man einfach zufrieden sein wenn man einen gefunden hat und die Inis spielen kann.



Man, ich liebe diese autistischen WOW-Zocker. Warum spielst du denn ein Spiel bei dem ein Multi im Namen drin ist (MMORPG). Kauf dir ein ordentliches Ballerspiel, zieh den Stecker aus dem Router oder lern mal mit anderen Menschen zu leben.


----------



## Zuckerbub (31. März 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich wäre mit dem TE zu BC Zeiten einverstanden gewesen.

Nun zu Lutschi Zeiten aber nicht mehr. Ich spiele einen Heilig Priester und eine Tanne und verstehe nicht ganz wozu du Mana reggen musst?. Endloser Manatrank, Amulett vom Alchi für Manatrank erhöhung, Schattengeist, Anregen....

17K Mana ist ja noch der unterste Durchschnitt für Heros (hab ich imo mit meiner Tanne 2 T9 Teile). Ich musste dem Baum noch nie Wasser geben in ner Hero.

Sagen wirs mal so. Wenn du gechillt durch willst durch ne Hero kannst du gerne nach jeder Mobgruppe trinken, aber sei mal ehrlich, nötig ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Greenhouse2010 schrieb:


> dein bild allein sagt mehr als 1000 worte... aber gut, is auch 12h18, schule auf blöd fertig... hachja die metalkinder am nachmittag sind wieder da^^
> 
> und deine antwort auf meine ist in etwa auch so:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, es ist meine Sache was für einen Avatar ich mir zulege. Mit 32 bin ich wohl dazu in der Lage.

Für den letzten Satz hast du dich menschlich als intolerantes Arschloch ( sorry, aber das muß sein ) geoutet und dich somit selbst weltmeisterlich disqualifiziert.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du so nen Ghetto Rapper oder Techno-Weichei bist. Kenn ich schon zu genüge. Gibt zwar auch dort vernünftige, aber leider auch viele Idioten und du bestätigst es ja zu 100 %

Aber erfreue dich ruhig an der Anonymität des Internets, da kann man seine Klappe weit aufreissen ohne das was dahinter ist.


----------



## Manolar (31. März 2010)

Ich kann dein Problem verstehen, ich selbst schaue immer schon ob die Heiler auch Mana haben...alles andere wäre für die restliche Gruppe nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten Tanks werden es wohl gewohnt sein einen guten Heiler dabei zu haben welcher nie reggen muss, is ja auch alles andere als selten ^^

Kann aber nie Schaden mal eben auf die blauen Balken zu schielen


----------



## Lenelli (31. März 2010)

nur mal so nebenbei... anregen.. druiden sind damit echt geizig wa?... "für brennslige situationen".. wenn ich das höre... "ich sehs nich ein das in ner hero zu benutzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum nicht?!? dann könnteste ja auch sagen "ach nö in hero inis heil ich grundsätzlich nur mit verjüngung! das reicht! egal was kommt! wenn mehr schaden reinkommt, dann können sich die anderen ja auch nen heiltrank schmeißen oder froststoffverbände nutzen" anregen ist ne fähigkeit von nem druiden und darf durchaus benutzt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein anregen (egal ob als bär oder baum) is permanent auf cd. wenn ichs nicht brauche, dann bekommts ein dd. basta.


----------



## Eyatrian (31. März 2010)

btw:  Es heißt "gro*ß*e".  Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso so viele denken man schreibt es mit ss.


----------



## Zuckerbub (31. März 2010)

Lenelli schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei... anregen.. druiden sind damit echt geizig wa?... "für brennslige situationen".. wenn ich das höre... "ich sehs nich ein das in ner hero zu benutzen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich nutz den shit die ganze zeit, zusammen mit meinem amulett und dem endlosen manatrank. Ich gehe nie oom iner Hero, nicht mal als ich noch blau war hinter den Ohren


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. März 2010)

Eyoda schrieb:


> Au das Thema finde ich gut,
> 
> es ist mir letztens auch aufgefallen. Das die Hero Instanzen viel zu schnell angegangen werden. Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt wie bei heutiger Spielweise ein angehender Heiler noch zurechtkommen soll. Wenn ich mich an meine Anfangs 80er-Zeiten zurück entsinne, so muss ich sagen habe ich sehr viel getrunken und immer die Blase meine Draenei bewundert. Wie sollen das Heiler hinbekommen, die gerade erst 80 geworden sind? Das nötige Equip, sodass ausreichend Mana und Mana-Wiederherstellung da sind, muss man erstmal zusammensammeln. Allein die von Blizzard eingeführten Änderungen sind da tötlich. In der Violetten Festung musste ich seiner Zeit in den Wellen-Pausen immer trinken, um das nötige Mana für die nächste Welle zu bekommen. Heutzutage ist die kürzer, sodass ich mich nichtmehr hätte volltrinken können.
> 
> ...




Naja... die ganzen Klassen haben ihre Talente nun mal nicht umsonst. Und gerade durch geschicktes Einsetzen seiner Talente sollte eigentlich ein guter Ablauf innerhalb der Gruppe möglich sein. 

Auf der einen Seite beschwerst du dich, dass du nicht als Mana-Tankstelle dienen möchtest, aber von den Mages willst du unbedingt den Tisch haben. Die könnten dann genausogut sagen "Kauf dir Honigminztee... damit kannst du auch Mana reggen!".

Ich denke es sollte jedem gestattet sein, seine Talente auszunutzen. Und gerade als Paladin-Tank ist es nun mal so, dass wir einen Großteil unserer Manaressourcen durch effektive Heilung beziehen. Und wenn man den Pala-Tank dann oom gehen lässt, weil man nicht als Mana-Tankstelle dienen will, dann geht er halt oom, kann nicht mehr tanken und verliert die Aggro. Dann kann die restliche Gruppe sehen, wie sie mit den Mobs fertig wird.

Das ist jetzt natürlich alles ein wenig überspitzt gesprochen, da in den Heroes die Mobs sowieso reihenweise in kürzester Zeit wegsterben, aber es soll verdeutlichen, dass man Stellenweise nun mal auf seine Talente angewiesen ist. Und wenn ein Druide dir zwischendurch vllt. mal ein Anregen spendiert, bist du bestimmt auch froh.

Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand in meiner Gruppe mal - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - Aggro zieht, dann spotte ich auch ab oder gebe demjenigen ein Schild. Das kostet mich auch Mana, dient aber der gesamten Gruppe. Ich könnte denjenigen auch sterben lassen, aber dann müsste der Heiler durch rezzen und erneutes Buffen noch mehr Mana und reagenzien verschwenden ;-P .

Jede Klasse hat nun mal ihre Talente, damit sie ihren Job machen kann oder anderen dabei helfen kann ihren Job weiterzumachen ;-) .


----------



## Parzifall (31. März 2010)

Flying-Neo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann dich natürlich verstehen, mein Main ist ein Prot Tank und mein 2 Main ist ein Bäumchen. Kenne also beiden Seiten. Da beide aber gut Equipt sind habe ich keine probleme in den inis. Und eins gehe ich bestimmt nicht mit meinem Dudu und zwar oom .
> 
> ...




Oh man was für ne Asoziale Einstellung hast du eigendlich,Wo soll man sich seinen Twink oder die die ihren ersten char hochspielen den sonst ausstatten als in hero inis.
Und der Dungenfinder ist nich nur, für Top Equipte da die ihre Frostmarken abgreifen wollen geh du doch mit deiner Gilde wenn du meinst es muss schnell und vor allem nach deiner Nase Laufen.oder kauf dir Lieber ein Offline Rollenspiel da scheinst du besser aufgehoben zu sein wenn du mit deiner Birne nur an dich denkst ne ini ist immer noch eine gruppen Herausforderung!


----------



## meganeo (31. März 2010)

Ich zocke gerade einen Druiden heal &' einen Krieger tank hoch. - Dadurch weiß ich's wie es ist, mit mana problemen durch die ini zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

